# Heyy from a girl without a dog :O



## Equinox

Hello!!

I'm Rei from the West Coast, and unlike everyone else, I don't have a dog yet  We're expecting one around early 2009, depending on when the litter gets born. I've been doing tons of research for just about a year now to prepare and I'm going kind of forum-crazy. This is probably the 3rd or 4th dog forum I've joined.

A little bit about me - I'm a high school student right now with a part time job at a tutoring center, to make some spare money  I love playing the guitar, I'm forced to learn the piano, and in my spare time I listen to music, write, or sit on my butt and read all the stuff on dogs I can! 

A little bit about the dog I'll get - I'll most likely be getting a boy German shepherd dog coming from working lines. The breeder I want to go with has many beautiful working sables, so he'll probably be a sable. I'm going with a reputable breeder (wouldn't even want to think about backyard breeders!) whose shepherds are all HD and ED certified with titles. 
This will be my first dog and after all that research, I'm sure I can handle one.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Welcome to DF! Sounds like you are on the right track with your GSD. We will want pictures as soon as you get him!


----------



## Hallie

Sounds like me a year ago. Trust me having a dog will be the best thing that's every happened to you but also it will change your life drastically! I research forever and got my beagle from a breeder just in june  I'm still in highschool and I plan on taking her through my adult life as well, that means college and the whole nine yards! Since having a dog I have had less time to spend with friends, instead of hanging out I go to the dog park, and my dog has changed my out look at life. Trust me the hardest part will probably be 2-5 months, they get settled in at about 3 and then you have teething and all of that. I think everything I've sacrificed has been worth it! I may be the only teenager who has dog treats in her pocket instead of an ipod (which speaking of, my dog ate) but that's fine with me!


----------



## Equinox

alphadoginthehouse - thanks! I'll definitely have the camera ready and post enough pictures to tire everyone out

Hallie - I'll bet! But I'm thinking a dog could make up for all those changes  
I plan on the dog going to college with me (I'll feed him homework) and attend my wedding (he'll be the ring-bearer)! I'm glad most of my friends have dogs, too, so we can hit the dog park instead of the malls...
My mom was just saying "you should work some extra hours this summer. And all that money in your account for clothing and your cellphone? Forget that! You'll need it for dog food and grooming supplies". That was the deal, they pay for the dog, I pay for the supples. So puppy = less clothing, less money, and more fur, poop, chewed up iPods and fingers?

Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## Hallie

That's the way to look at it! I pay for everything including vet appoitments, food and I LOVE to buy my puppy toys  but I don't mind spending the extra. Trust me it's all worth it in the end! Knowing that when you get home and open the door a crazy happy puppy will meet you at the door, that takes your bad day away ! I've went to the dog park with my friends a couple times, it's fun! I've noticed a lot of teens getting dogs and actually taking care of them. I bet when you get your puppy you will turn in to a "monster mom" that's what my mom calls me, I'll admit I am a bit over protectiv . Make sure you take TONS of pics those puppy days dissapear quick!


----------



## Equinox

You're getting me more excited than I already am  how am I going to stand waiting? We're already looking at supplies - grooming stuff, nail clippers, crates, blankets, and TOYS! There are SO many different varieties, there are puzzles and chew toys and nice smelling toys, I want to buy them all  You're dog is probably in love with you!

Oh I already know what you mean - when I'm having a bad day, my _friend's_ dog greeting me takes it all away! Just seeing him bouncing up and down and giving kisses can brighten anyone's day. 

I'm so glad that teenagers are actually doing the research instead of hopping over to a pet store and picking up a puppy without being prepared. Dogs deserve love and a responsible owner and more! Which is why I'm being so paranoid about finding out all I can 

Actually, I feel like a mom already!! I'm using words and phrases like "expecting" and "waiting for my baby"... I'm like a pregnant mom. Getting a puppy is probably very similar to having a kid, lol. I'll be the girl who ends up sitting in school and wondering how her dog is doing, the one who has to follow the dog to every room he goes into, and never let him out of my sight!! Monster mom indeed.

You're so right, puppyhood disappears fast!! I was on a German shepherd forum and looking at pictures. There was a picture of puppies at 2 months old, and then pictures of them at 8 months old and I am like "Woah, is that the same dog? How did he get so HUGE?" But unlike most people, dogs stay sweet and loving when they grow up


----------



## Hallie

I think it's great you are researching to prepare! Research away, you can never know enough when it comes to puppies especially big puppies! Alot of the stuff comes nautrally though, once you have your puppy for a little while you'll know what he wants and when he wants it,when he is scared, when he just wants to be held. I know what you mean! I did the same thing!! I ended up having everything for a puppy and no puppy, then I got my baby. Definitely go with alot of chew toys, that's what your puppy will probably play with when you are gone. Hallie _played_ with her kong when I was at school but then she lost it. Other toys your pup will play with when he plays with you. Like the stuffed ones, and balls. 

My dog is crazy! She is my world though yeah they are like have little children! My friend got a dog from the same litter as mine and it ended up in an animal shelter when it wasn't "cute" anymore .

I'm that girl! Most girls sit in school daydreaming about boys but i'm thinking of a dog! Monster mom is good though I bet you'll have a great bond with him! 

Yes take alot of pictures they grow fast! Hallie went from one lb to 16lbs in only 3 months.I'm deneying she is growing up...6 months to me she'll always be a puppy. I can't wait till you get your puppy!!! when are you expecting to get him?


----------



## PuppyLove95

Well you're not alone! I am dying for a puppy. I was hoping for one for christmas, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen.  Maybe this summer. I am really really really sad though... Like extremly sad. :'(


----------



## Equinox

Haha, who needs guys? They're more trouble than a dog is sometimes, and they don't even reward you with loyalty, unconditional love, and commitment!! 

Wait, what?! You're friend gave up her dog because it wasn't "cute" anymore? That's terrible, and no excuse at all. In my world, dogs are always the best things a person could have. I hope the dog you're friend gave up has a loving home right now. But you're right, I've known a lot of people who get a puppy, a big, fluffy ball of love, and then dump them at the shelter a few months later when they realize they actually need to take care of the big dog 

At least many dogs sure still ACT like puppies no matter how old they get! I'll probably get the puppy in February  That's an eternity, I've got no idea on how to survive. 


PuppyLove95: Aww, why not Christmas? It'd be the best gift ever!! We had been planning to get a puppy in the summer but I don't think the breeder I'm going with will be expecting litters in June or early July, at least, not from parents I like. Waiting is the worst, isn't it? I keep telling myself that if I can't wait all these years I can bear a few more months. Not really helping, though


----------



## Hallie

Seriously with divorce rates spiking like they are i think I'll stick with my dog! My teacher told me I needed a boyfriend because I talk about Hallie to much.

Yeah and I don't think she got adopted I couldn't take her and my friend didn't tell me until it was her last day in the shelter. I almosttt got another dog! It was a cute little corgi mix that I found while with my friends, my mom said if I showed up with that dog I would have to sleep outside, don't worry that didn't deter me a bit but my friend offered to take me so he has a home 

February is my birthday!! I can't wait. All the money is going to Hallie of course I loce spoiling her. And you'll be able to do it too soon! lol February isn't that far


----------



## Equinox

Boyfriends. So unreliable and just not as much fun. Plus, hate the drama xD But lol, you're _teacher_ told you that? 

That's horrible! Poor girl, I wish I could've miraculously run over and fostered her, dogs just don't deserve all the bad things that happen to them. 

February, not that far?! Try telling that to me! xD I am near crazed (okay, maybe a bit beyond that). Lucky lucky Hallie, you're such an angel to her


----------



## Hallie

Yes my teacher. It was a playful remark but let's just say I didn't take it well. It was in front of the whole class who found it hilarious.. 

Yes that would have been great! She may have gotten a home but she was a black dog who was verrry hiper. 2 things in one that deter most people 

I just love my dog! i remember one time I bought this really expensive ball throwing contraption and I got it set up in the back yard and Hallie just looked at it and grabbed the ball it spit out and walked away, she wouldn't even get near it. She preferred the .$.50 ball over the $50 ball thing!! You will love having a dog!! I mean seriously I used to be just like you, once you get it you pay attention to nothing else! You will have ups and downs though, like everything in life  February isn't that long it'll get here eventually! just spend your time researching and getting prepared, get a good camera! I looked at hallie's baby pics today and yeah they go reallllyyyy fast!
here are some of her puppy pics ( I couldn't resist)








that was the first day!








8 weeks chewing on cheese lol

See how fast the puppy days go? she doesn't even remotely look the same as she did when she was a puppy!!


----------



## Equinox

Haha, great to have these amazing teachers around! Always supportive and sticking their nose everywhere xD 

Poor girl  I don’t see why people don’t like dark color in dogs, I’m actually partial to dark fur. And of course, most puppies are going to be hyper! That’s half the fun, after all. 

LOL, that’s just like a pet, isn’t it? You spend all those days finding the perfect toy and spend your month’s worth of allowance on it, and your dog just turns its head and go have an amazing time playing with a random stick it picked up off the ground. Bet that was frustrating!

I will be 150% absorbed in my puppy once I get him, I’ll be like, screw the Spring Fling, screw finals! Oh my friends’ll love me so much… Don’t worry, I’m keeping myself really really busy with research, and though I’ve spent just about a year on it, I still keep on finding tons of things I didn’t know before! And choosing a breeder and between working and show lines is tough too. 

Hallie is absolutely adorable!!! Look at that face! You’re right, she looks so small in the first picture, sitting there with that expression. She’s grown tons in only two months, wow! But still looking so cute


----------



## Hallie

Seriously! If I could tell the teacher off believe me I would've I just don't feel like failing this semester! you'll never guess what my punishment is if I fail any year, it's the only thing that would effect me! My dog. My mom will send Hallie to the shelter if I screw up bad, like juvy bad lol no need to worry, I'm not that type of kid AND I love my dog. 

That's another thing. Get used to being broke! I don't mind as long as 100% goes to Hallie! Every bit of my allowance goes to her food, because I feed very high quality along with home cooked! Plus her annual $70 vet bill (about every 6 months) She is about 2 weeks shy of the 7 month mark...my baby is about to become a "woman" if you get what I'm saying! So a spay is in the future. 

So you are planning on a male puppy? You'll have to tell me how it is! I've never had a male puppy. Only girls here, partly because my mom's chihuahua doesn't like other males. Make sure you take tons and tons of pics! I know I've said this like 3 times but I cannot stress it enough! I took around 200 when Hallie was a baby but I wish I could have got the good ones like the first pet store visit, first walk..wait I have that one lol, first vet visit, first shot, first bone okay you get me! They are SO much like little children. 

I'm getting ready to do one of the drawbacks of having a puppy:taking a walk in nearly freezing weather so that my dog can take a leak  I love it though!


----------



## Equinox

True, true, there are many teachers I would love to sock in the face if my grades aren't borderline right now...  My mom, too! Only she uses the "bad grades = no puppy for you!" so now I'm doing my homework like crazy (something new for me!).

Ahh, the wonderful ceremony of doggywomanhood... When I told me mom we were going to be neutering our dog, she blanced and was like "_what_? We're cutting his _thing_ off? How could you want to pay so much only to cut _it_ off?! He'll be like, a not-a-boy then!" (her words, not mine!). So I had to go into the whole ethics of neutering/spaying a dog and dog overpopulation in shelters and all the poor unwanted puppies getting killed  But her reaction was pretty funny xD

Lol, if I could, I'd have the "first step into the house" "second step into the house" "third step into the house" "first bite out of doggy food" "second bite out of doggy food"  That'd sure be fun! But we'd run out of memory for pictures real soon, and I bet the dog'll hate the camera from then on, and take care of it like your dog took care of your iPod!  A lot of people said a female would do better as a first dog, but I was like, "hmph. I want a boy" so a boy I am getting. And I heard before that male dogs do not get along well in the same house, some dominance issues would be going on... 

I know exactly what you're talking about! I was at my friend's house once and it was sunny one moment and she took her puppy out to go to the bathroom and she didn't go... half an hour later it started raining and her puppy decided she wanted to go now, so out she went, and us, too, with an umbrella. Her dog took like, 10 minutes going to the bathroom (she decided to sniff around first and walk in circles). Well, a few minutes after we all went back in, it stopped raining. Amazing timing, huh. (this is in Oregon - abrupt rain and shine is very normal)


----------



## PuppyLove95

Wow! Nice conversation we got going! LOL!

The reason why it most likely won't be Christmas (well, so my mom keeps on saying... But hey, there could always be a surprise!) is because my mom says it's not a good time since it's smack in the middle of the school year and blah and blah and blah! LOL! Parents are so fustrating! But, hey, I still have my hopes. If not Christmas, maybe the summer... Better, a dog later, then never!


----------



## Hallie

Lol This whole homework thing is new for me as well! I was passing with Bs and Cs with just doing my homework at school before class but then I had to get all As and Bs and my mom usually isn't that type!

Yes I'm prepared with diapers (great picture opertunity)! OMG that must've been hilarious!!! My mom opted for Hallie to get spayed right away. Speaking of male dogs getting fixed, when we got our chihuahua fixed we thought they would remove his....ummm...testicles lol which they did but the didn't cut the area where they were...they actually cute a small opening further up and pulled them out that way, it's faster and the dog gets better faster! intresting isn't it? lol

Yeah lol Just get really important moments! like first kong and first vet visit! Hallie is very tired of that camera...and the brush, she hates both for some reason. I'm missing my ipod dogs can't play music  

Yes that is part of having a puppy! Hallie is 7 months old and still won't potty in the rain, it's a pain but we cope (lucky for us we have a deck). Be prepared for moments like that! When hallie wouldn't go I would take her back inside load her up with yummy treats and food and 15 minutes later- problem solved 

Hallie is 7 months...gosh! Time truly flies, I'm debating the spay thing.. there are benefits as well as drawbacks, if I get her spayed it will be in june (free spay and neuter thing my dad does) at my uncle's vet clinic. so I've got time!

What names do you have picked out?


----------



## Equinox

PuppyLove95: haha, isn't it? I love talking about dogs and I don't get to very much very often - my friends have a one track mind, and that only involves certain guys. Meh. And I'm tired of guys. 
But that was my parents' reasoning, too! They said it'd be too much work with all my homework and finals to study for, and then I won't be home for most of the time when school starts and no one will take care of the puppy. UGH. Parents.  I'm still sorting through breeders, so it might not even be February... It all depends on when the puppies are available. You're adopting your dog, right?


Hallie: Oh! I did _not_ know that was how they neutered dogs! I'm sure my mom'll be comforted greatly when I tell her how it all works ;D She still doesn't want the dog to be neutered, and I'm _still_ trying to get her to see why one day having a grown German shepherd in heat randomly *molest* an unsuspecting little female dog will _not_ be a good idea. She, on the other hand, is concerned about his "manliness"  Of course, the chances of neutering are like 99.999% since all of the breeders on our consideration list require us to spay/neuter the dog we purchase unless we plan to enter the show ring (then, we have to pay like $700 more).
Just the other day I saw this adorable little terrier wearing pink and flowered underwear. She was on a walk with her owner and just strutting about like it was the sexiest thing ever *xD* 

Actually, "the dog ate my iPod" would be a much better excuse than "um, I 'misplaced' my iPod and now I have no idea where it went. Sorry to waste you another $300, Mom" (yep, I've lost *2* iPods already). Aww, not the brush! The brush makes everyone prettier and glossier 

Names, names, names, where to start. I have like, TONS of names on my list already... my favorites are - 
*Thistle *(my mom says it's too hard to pronounce, guess she's right)
*Thorn*
*Malice*
*Bane *(sounds too much like "Bang!" though, I'd feel kinda silly yelling that)
*Havoc *(one of my fav favs)
*Fall *(like Autumn/Fall, only Autumn was a girly name)
*Dagger*
*Ruin *(I like the sound of the word )
*Chaos*
*Ember *(if he's black/tan or black/red)
*Phoenix *(if black/tan or black/red)
*Cain*
*Cinder *(if he's sable)
*Peril *(another word I just like the sound of xD)

Gimme input/suggestions? I do think of some odd names sometimes


----------



## Hallie

Lol I'm sure she'll come around, the chilling reality is it only takes one trip to the shelter to prove the overpopulation problem and that is why dogs need to be fixed. Honestly I'm sure if I never got Hallie fixed she would contribute to the over population thing, and niether would your dog but the health and behavior benefits are great! I've had alot of people want to breed their dog with Hallie and my neighbors are asking if she has puppies can they have one, it's really kind of up to my dad...I agreed when I got her that he held her breeding rights. We bought hers! well we didn't have to they can with her, she has unlimited registration. LOL Hallie would look great in hot pink diapers 

Haha I know exactly what you mean! I've lost 4 cell phones  and 2 mp3 players! I lose everything,no joke. 

WOW your names are awesome!!!
I *LOVE* Ruin as a name!
Ember is really nice too. 
I'd definitely go with ruin or Ember if I were you!
I had names picked out but when Hallie got her none fit her and "Parent Trap" Happened to come on Disney and the main Character's name is Hallie. Yep my dog is named after a fictional character


----------



## Equinox

My mom really really wants to go visit the shelter, too, now, which will be fun and really sad, especially since we're going with a breeder. I guess she needs to see for herself all the poor puppies and dogs  

Well, Hallie is a beauty - they just all want her genes ;D Is your dad leaning towards spaying or keeping her intact? From what I've read around the forum, he seems to be a breeder, am I right? 

Haha, hot pink diapers! Wow, that'll have all the males going over to her despite the diapers! 

I never thought I had much of an imagination when it came to names, so when I think of a random name or hear a word that I like, I pull out my cellphone and type it into a list  It's pretty funny, but it works well for remembering things! I really liked Ruin, too, and I'm glad you did! I thought I was wacko cuz my friends said it was too morbid... they're jealous! I came up with Havoc because we were looking at war planes and one of the planes during WWII was called "Havoc". I loved the name Ember, and if I ever get black/tan siblings, one will be Ember and the other Amber. 

I love the name Hallie, and I loved the Parent Trap! I remember watching that as a little kid - coolest movie ever! I think it's a great name for her!!


----------



## PuppyLove95

Equinox said:


> PuppyLove95: haha, isn't it? I love talking about dogs and I don't get to very much very often - my friends have a one track mind, and that only involves certain guys. Meh. And I'm tired of guys.
> But that was my parents' reasoning, too! They said it'd be too much work with all my homework and finals to study for, and then I won't be home for most of the time when school starts and no one will take care of the puppy. UGH. Parents.  I'm still sorting through breeders, so it might not even be February... It all depends on when the puppies are available. You're adopting your dog, right?


LOL! Yea, I KNOW I can train a dog during our time off. And since I am homeschooled, that makes it all the easier, even during the school year. While I did consider a breeder, they are too expensive.. And, I'd love to save a little puppy's life by adopting. I know older dogs need to be adopted too, but I prefer the fact that I can train and get rid of the behavioral problems, before they become an adult, so I am going for a baby/young dog. What kind of dog would you like to get?


----------



## Hallie

Yeah I know what you mean! It was the reverse for me and my mom in the start, I wanted a pound DOG (not a puppy) and she wanted...you'll never guess what breed...A GSD puppy from a breeder! Kind of Ironic! Then Hallie popped up, she was going to be put to sleep so no one could say no! 

Yep, well he just had his last female spayed so no more puppies for him! I'm not sure, we have to see what the requirements are for the beagle club he belongs too are. She is going on her first field trial in a month! I have to make sure she has a perfect recall though. 

Yes hot pink! She is nearing her "womanly moment" I think, because Peanut (my other dog) has been really bothering her lately and obsessing over her backend! I'm totally prepared though! 

No your names were really cool! I liked most of them, I always have my favorites. Ember and Amber..That would be cool. I LOVEE Ruin and Ember!
Wow, behind havoc there is history, that's cool. Havoc is what a puppy causes at first!

Yeah the movie is one of my favorites. Now I have a dog to remember it by, I've really been wanting another dog lately...not really sure why! I want a chocolate male beagle, this craving came out of no where!

By the way, I finally managed to get Hallie and peanut together in a picture! Now you can see my other little baby!


----------



## Equinox

PuppyLove95 said:


> LOL! Yea, I KNOW I can train a dog during our time off. And since I am homeschooled, that makes it all the easier, even during the school year. While I did consider a breeder, they are too expensive.. And, I'd love to save a little puppy's life by adopting. I know older dogs need to be adopted too, but I prefer the fact that I can train and get rid of the behavioral problems, before they become an adult, so I am going for a baby/young dog. What kind of dog would you like to get?


Aw, if you're homeschooled, then there is definitely time to take care of a dog! I agree - the dogs I'm looking at are easily $2000-$2500 while a shelter dog is probably no more than $200 (a small price to pay to save a dog's life ) I would love to adopt in the future, but I want my first puppy to be a purebred, health certified, registered and warrantied boy. I know what you mean when you say you want a puppy! They are just so cute and so much fun, even if they're nothing but trouble at other times. You can watch them grow up and know all of their habits and little quirks. AND it is easier to shape them into the kind of dog you want to live with, because, yes, there are dogs in shelters that have problems aggression, anxiety, or shyness. Puppies are adorable 

I'm going to be getting a German shepherd - and it's so hard! It's taking _forever_ to pick the right breeder, and the right type of German shepherd. I wanted working line, but I wouldn't mind a show line, either. My mom favors the show line because they have the standard black/tan coloring that she just finds "prettier" than the sable fur common in the working line (I have shallow parents like that ). I want a working line because I'm interested in Schutzhund. And even when I find a good breeder and the right line, I'll have to pick which litter I want, which is why the date of the puppy-getting is kinda wishy washy... baaahhh


Hallie: lol, that's such a coincidence! Guess you compromised and got a nonGSD puppy, huh? And lucky for Hallie, too! You're lucky your dad's a breeder... my parents have never ever had dogs before and it took me the _longest_ time convincing them I should get one. My mom (who's from Tennessee, by the way!) wanted a Pomeranian or a Teacup Maltese (she likes small, cute dogs) and my dad just wanted a big dog. I wanted a German shepherd, though, and a GSD it was because I have amazing convincing skills  

Ooh, first field trial? That's exciting!! Bet you'll have the camera ready for that one! And a video camera! Hallie will probably do awesomely - what does the field trial consist of? 

I'll most likely be going with Ruin, then  Names are never really for sure until you see the dog and decide what suits him best, though! I actually just watched the Parent Trap a few months ago at a sleepover, they were playing it on Disney Channel or something and we all went crazy over it because we all *loved* the movie! 

You can never have enough dogs, at least not in my world! Awww, chocolate beagles are so cute... their fur always looks really soft. My friend had a chocolate beagle once, and I always wanted to pet her when I saw her. Luckily, the beagle was pretty fond of me, else I would've annoyed the heck out of her!!

They are both SO SO adorable!! Peanut has really nice coloring, look at his little head! Love them <3


----------



## PuppyLove95

I love German Shepherds! That is one breed I am looking at, as well as, Retrievers and Labradors. I would love a smaller dog, but not one of those dogs that barks all day (he he!)... But, my dad wants a bigger dog... Which is fine with me. Any dog works!!

As for the name Hallie, from parent trap. I LOVE that movie. Although we do not own it, I have checked it out from the library about a bazillion times, and my mom thinks I'm crazy. haha! It has such a great story, and it is so funny!


----------



## DogsforMe

Hello & welcome to df. You seem to have your head on the right way. I tell ppl, if I had my life over I'd have puppies instead of kids. I have 3 adult sons.
The most important thing you can do for your new puppy is find a breeder who socialises the litter from the beginning. And you continue with that socialisation. A good place to start is www.dogstardaily.com You can download Dr Ian Dunbar's book 'Before You Get Your Puppy' for free, which will help you make the right decisions.
The next important thing with a large breed puppy is to grow it slowly to prevent joint problems down the track. http://www.rawmeatybones.com/
Good luck when you get your puppy & we need to see lots of pics.


----------



## PuppyLove95

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have read Ian Dunbar's book: Before & After getting your puppy (which I am assuming is generally the same thing). It is an excellent book.


----------



## Hallie

Equinox- Yeah, I have no problems with GSDs I think they are smart and beautiful, I just don't think I could've handle such a big demanding Shepherd! And I have to admit I really have this fear of HD because my aunt's GSD got it when she was only two. I think I could handle one now though. 
A Pomeranian Teacup Maltese? What was your mom thinking? I have a chihuahua, it's small enough for me! i don't have anything against super small pups I just wanted one that could go for long jogs and hikes. My mom actually wanted a maltese before we got my chihuahua! 

Field trials are just hunts, but not ******* hunts, they are organized and the dogs are trialed for which can do what it's original purpose was. Hallie would hunt a rabbit for example! It's an open field, whith a rabbit's scent on the groud and the first and fastest dog to find the rabbit wins  Hallie's fom beagle hunting lines. The franco lines, she even hunts at the dog park lol that's why if you are getting a dog from working lines you must mke sure you work it.

Yeah Parent trap is a great movie  I watched it with Hallie and everytime they said her name she tilted her head towards the TV it was hilarious!
Next boy dog I get is going to be ruin or ember! Yeah I stole your names lol too bad I won't be getting a boy dog till I move out.

Alot of beagles have soft fur I love it. Did you know Hallie's fur meets the AKC requirements of being rough but soft furred beagles don't and it's points taken off for not have the proper coat, I just found that interesting!

Funny you should mention his color, you can see it there but he has a really weird black and brown color, with grey around his legs and back. He's a wolf sable according to a chihuahua site I went to.


----------



## Equinox

DogsforMe said:


> Hello & welcome to df. You seem to have your head on the right way. I tell ppl, if I had my life over I'd have puppies instead of kids. I have 3 adult sons.
> The most important thing you can do for your new puppy is find a breeder who socialises the litter from the beginning. And you continue with that socialisation. A good place to start is www.dogstardaily.com You can download Dr Ian Dunbar's book 'Before You Get Your Puppy' for free, which will help you make the right decisions.
> The next important thing with a large breed puppy is to grow it slowly to prevent joint problems down the track. http://www.rawmeatybones.com/
> Good luck when you get your puppy & we need to see lots of pics.


Thanks a bunch for the links, they'll be a big help! I am thinking about going with Starke Pfoten German Shepherds, and on their website they explain how they care for their young puppies: http://www.starkepfoten.com/schutzhund-german-shepherds/
socialization is soo important, with people and animals, and everyone always stresses it when I tell them I'm getting a German shepherd. It'll be fun, I'll probably ask all the kids in my neighbors to visit (and they *love* dogs!).

I had been wondering whether to go with raw or dog food... would you suggest raw, then? Other people suggested Timberwolf, and I heard others use Evo...? I'm not sure what type of raw food is good for a dog, so I'll have to do more research on that!

Thanks again!



PuppyLove95 said:


> I love German Shepherds! That is one breed I am looking at, as well as, Retrievers and Labradors. I would love a smaller dog, but not one of those dogs that barks all day (he he!)... But, my dad wants a bigger dog... Which is fine with me. Any dog works!!
> 
> As for the name Hallie, from parent trap. I LOVE that movie. Although we do not own it, I have checked it out from the library about a bazillion times, and my mom thinks I'm crazy. haha! It has such a great story, and it is so funny!


German shepherds have always been my favorite breed! Along with Rottweilers, Dobermans, and Huskies. When I grow up I just want to have a whole lot of dogs! Small dogs are cute, but just not for me. Not sure why, since I don't mind barking, but I just can't see myself getting a small dog (though my mom just LOVES lap dogs). 


*Hallie*: German shepherds are pretty tough to raise, and most people said they wouldn't suggest it for a first time dog owner. But I am a rebel and totally stubborn, and I think I can offer what a GSD needs. Hip displaysia is soo common in German shepherds (I think it comes from people trying to breed for that German shepherd gait) it's sad. Hate the irresponsible breeders  But I'm making sure the puppy I get is hip _and_ elbow certified! My mom absolutely adores small dogs... I had one friend who has three Pomeranians and another who had a tiny teacup maltese. My mom saw their dogs and fell in love instantly. But she really likes German shepherds, too. Those, and huskies, are the only big dogs she likes because she thinks they're really pretty (she's scared of other large dogs). 

Wow!! Field trials sound really really cool! How do you train Hallie for that, do you actually use rabbits? My sister would never be able to watch that, since she's getting a rabbit soon. You _have_ to take pictures to post, now! And yes, working lines need tons of mental annd physical exercise, so that'll be a lot of work for me! Keep me in shape, too  I've been trying to learn more about Schutzhund, too. The pictures on GSD forums of the dogs working in Schutzhund are _amazing_, they look like they're having so much fun! There were videos, too, of like, 12 week old puppies training for Schutzhund... pretty intense! 

Steal my doggy names?!  I'll be suing you for sure, now! LOL I have no idea how anyone can "steal" a name! When I move out, I'm going to go off and buy another dog... and when I'm married, I'll get puppies instead of kids, too! 

AKC has a lot of rules regarding the breed standard... but I didn't know beagles shouldn't have soft fur! 
I haven't seen the color Peanut has on another Chihuahua before, and I love it! Didn't even know they came in sable, but dark sable is my favorite fur color!


----------



## Hallie

Timberwolf and Evo are both great kibbles so is Solid,Natural Balance,Taste Of The Wild and Wellness, Raw is best though, but not all dogs can handle it or like it and sometimes organs are difficult to find. Make sure you do tons of research on RAW; it isn't as simple as throwing a piece of meat down. Lol Sorry I LOVE researching diets for dogs and Hallie has tried like all kibbles  And RAW and homecooked so yep we've tried most of them. She honestly did best on raw but my mom hated the sight of Hallie slinging a dead chicken around on the kitchen floor. If you have ANY kibble, RAW questions you can ask  

I love the German Shepherd gate! Yeah I heard they are hard to handle and little terrors, that's what kept me from getting one. Honestly had I got a GSD instead of Hallie It wouldn't have been a pretty sight! I hate them too, I hate petstores and puppymills as well. Yes make sure it has had all of the necessary test done. Aww they sound so cute! I think small dogs are cute, Peanut almost breaks the "small" line weighing in at a very chubby and hefty 9lbs. 

No!! they don't kill the rabbits!!!! Lol I have a rabbit too, Hallie loves her  They don't actually get the rabbits they are either caged or far from the dog's reach. Dogs acually do it for the hunt, not for the kill. Aggression was bred out of the breed so that they didn't attack the rabbits. I don't have any pictures _yet_ You know me, I'll have the camera out the whole time. 

ooops maybe I can't steal the names, I'll just use them! I can actually see myselft when I'm an adult without children or even a husband (that's stretching it though) and just with my dog and be fine. If all goes well Hallie will follow me to college and all the way to adulthood! 

Yes, their ears alway have to be able to reach the very tip of their noses, Hallie's ears aren't big enough lol they must have a "rough" hound coat. No underbite, overbite ect. The muzzle can't be too terrier like or snippy, the change from face to muzzle is slow and no abrupt. That's all the the main things!
Yeah he has a weird color, I'll post a picture of his body to show you just how odd it really is! I mean I've never seen gray like that on another dog







weird isn't it?


----------



## Equinox

Does RAW have to be specially prepared, or is it something you can pick up from a grocery store? Is there places that sell like raw meat processed for dogs especially? What are homecooked meals made out of? I've always wondered about that, because I see people preparing special dishes for their dogs on their birthdays and holidays all the time. With raw, would a dog still get the other nutrients he/she needs? 

I only found out about puppy mills a few months ago, and it was so terrible! I used to like going to pet stores and looking at the dogs, and then I started wondering why the dogs were so sad, and how come they lived in such small cages, and how much exercise they got, and did some research and found out about puppy mills. 

Oh!! I thought that they actually killed the rabbits  (Would it be animal cruelty to kill rabbits for a dog sport?). I have actually seen redbone coonhounds hunt down raccoons - not a pretty sight. When dogs hunt, it's great to watch, but I cannot stand it when the animal dies... I'm actually a semi-vegetarian (I don't eat chicken, turkey, or beef) by personal choice. I'm jealous of all the pets you have! I just have a little turtle sitting in a tank 

Like I said, AKC is really strict. On other dog sites they have a "critique my dog" or "breed standard" section and I see all these people going like "the tail needs to be longer/the tail is too long" "features are not feminine/masculine enough" "nicely angled ears" "feet need to be smaller and more compact" and I'm like  so many rules!


----------



## Hallie

No you can can pick meat up at walmart for raw. Not that I know of, All the meat my dogs get is human grade and ready to be eaten by a human, just meat from walmart etc. With RAW dogs do get everything they need plus more, some people suppliement but I've heard it isn't neccessary and it wasn't for me. Homecooked is cooked meat and grains or veggies, With TONS of supplements because cooking removes alot of things. 

Yeah they are horrible! that's where peanut is from. Here we don't have alot of petstores with puppies, the one we did have just got shut down . 

Nope I wouldn't let hallie do it if she had to kill the rabbit I don't think she would either. After all she lives with a rabbit whom she sleeps right beside every night. I LOVE Redbones!!! You don't really see them often here due to the decrease in raccoons people don't breed them anymore. Yeah I've been on a **** hunt before  and a squirrel hunt. Lucky! I don't think I could ever do that. Goodjob for doing it though.
What kind of turtle? I used to have a little box turtle with three legs that our lab dragged in,he was a character. I only 2 dogs, 4 cats, and a rabbit here! That may seem like alot but when you have them it just isn't enough


----------



## Equinox

That's good to hear! I thought it had to be super special meat with added supplements and all that good stuff. I ought to go look up some doggy food recipes, then! I had always planned to just feed regular dog food, but so many people say so many good things about raw. 

I hope one day I could get a bunch of people to print out stuff about puppy mills and animal abuse, and then we'll all stand in front of the pet store and give handouts to people going in. These pet stores need to be stopped!! But at least you saved Peanut from the terrible conditions there.

Haha, if Hallie (or other dogs bred before for hunting) met up with a rabbit she'd probably give it kisses and then curl up next to it! Redbones are absolutely gorgeous, and I'm surprised not that many people here have them! Raccoons are _everywhere_ where I live, and I even have friends with pet raccoons and squirrels. A friend of mine had a cousin who raised tons of redbones and actually hunted with them, and he dragged me along to watch (this friend of mine does not get along with my pet raccoon owning friend!!). 

I'm an animal lover, and I watched videos on how chickens and cows are tortured in the slaughterhouse and it was terrible, so I gave up on eating it. I couldn't really give up on meat all together, it would be pretty tough for me, so I did what I can  That's also why I don't really have as huge of a problem as I would with **** hunts, because the animals are killed quickly and humanely (killed humanely by dogs!). 

I have a little red eared slider, he's adorable and just swims around his tank all day. He _does_ tend to snap at fingers, though, and eats flies that land and drown in the water. Kinda gross, really. Wow! That _is_ a _ton_ of pets, to me! I can't believe they could all get along so nicely. You're super lucky, my house wouldn't fit all those animals, and my parents don't have the patience for that either!


----------



## Hallie

Yeah Raw doesn't require any supplements! But everyone seems to have varied oppinions on that. You could always feed a combination of raw and kibble, you just cant feed both during the same meal.Organs kindof get hard to find sometimes..

I'm with you there! I hate petstores, they put puppies in those little glass boxes like they are just merchandise I always get people that bash me for getting peanut because unlike most people I knew it was a mill, but I knew it was a cute puppy that was going to spend his life in a cage if I didn't buy him!

Yeah she would! Right now the only thing she hunts are the treats and bones I hide from her. Omg, last night I was SO tired (just saw twilight it was awesome) so I get under the covers stretch out and my toe touches something wet and hard, gross, there was a half chewed rawhide in my bed!
How do redbones hunt? Wish I could've seen that! They are beautiful...if I could get a big dog a redbone would definitely be it. Haha have fun putting up with raccoons, I'm not too fond of picking up trash when they decide to get into ours. 

Yeah I saw those on PETA. I don't eat alot of pork, but I'm guilty as far as beef and chicken go. Pigs are the #3 smartest animal, right next to dolphins and primates. Yeah quickly is the way to go, best for the animal. Thats intresting, here they shoot the ***** when the dogs run them up a tree, the dogs often don't get them. What do they do there?
Dont worry they don't get along! Peanut and Hallie aren't all cuddly but they will play together. Peanut cuddles with the cats, the cats hate eachother(except for two) and fight alot, Hallie tried to bite my kitten last night because she got near me! 

By the way good news! Hallie spent her first night out of the crate last night! Well partially at 5 I took her out and didn't wake up till 10 with her. She sleeps on her back with her legs up 

Aw, snapping at fingers? uh-oh He does sound adorable though. Maybe he helps keep the fly population down!


----------



## Equinox

Organs? are the heart and liver more appetizing than other parts or something?  lol, but no worries, my mom used to own a restaurant and she knows TONS of random places that sell the most random things... frog legs, snails, hearts, livers, kidneys, you name it... *blehh*

aww, so you already knew about puppy mills when you bought Peanut? I'm the person who always tells people not to buy from a pet store no matter what because even though you're saving one dog you're giving money to fund them to make more puppies, but I _totally_ understand when people say they just couldn't walk away!! There are a lot of people who walk in saying "i won't buy a dog from a petstore no matter what" and then when they see the sweet, sad faces of the dogs they can't resist. I'm glad that Peanut is living such a happy, healthy life right now!! You should be proud for helping him 

ewww... that must be fun to find when you want to curl up in a blanket and go to sleep. How was Twilight?! Did it follow the book well? I thought the acting would be pretty bad, because I really don't like Kirsten Stewart's (Bella, I think that's the actress' name) voice and lack of expression. She sounds really monotone. And Edward/Robert Pattinson is sooooooo sooo sooo ugllllyy!! Do you like the book series?

Coonhounds are gorgeous, and I'm still bummed out there aren't more where I live (they originated in Tennessee, didn't they?). Here, most people prefer the bluetick coonhound, which I'm just not as found of. 
and no, you're right, most of the coonhounds here tree the raccoons and have the owners come over and shoot. The hunt I watched was a rather funky one... it's also a pretty long story. The dogs my friend's cousin (Nick) had were all raised to be rather aggressive and were very very active and drivey, I guess. Before it was Nick and his dad and their redbones and then his dad got married to a strict vegetarian with her strictly vegetarian daughters. Yeah, not a good idea... they wouldn't let anyone wear fur or anything and couldn't stand the idea of hunting. But the coonhounds needed to hunt so instead they were retrained to catch and kill the raccoons themselves (that took a long time). Nick sounded pretty annoyed when he told me the circumstances of the hunt. 

so they don't get along so well! Bet Hallie must be getting possessive of you... LOL, that's a comfy sleeping position!! I've seen pictures of dogs sleeping and I swear, I don't know how they can sleep so nicely and soundly in such weird poses. But congrats on her sleeping outside!


----------



## Hallie

No for Raw you need to follow the prey model which just means you are giving a dog a balanced meal that mimics the prey it would catch in the wild, including organs! Hallie wouldn't even touch organ meat!

Yeah I didn't get him at a petsore, he was in a rabbit cage with about 15 other chihuahua puppies at a flea market! I wish I could say I regret it but I don't. It is VERY hard to walk away! I tried to, but the breeder said because of his color she may keep him for stud...which means he would live his life at the mill, so I forked over $100 and took him. I'm lucky the only problem he has had was he was missing a testicle! No biggy  Yeah he is a great little dog to have around, goes great with hallie.

Definitely, I got her a bully stick today and I will not be happy if one of those are under the covers. Bully sticks are dried smoked bull penises!  Yes I was EXTREMELY dissapointed with Edward! Also the movie went very fast, like how he spent the nights in her room(in the book); in the movie he just casually says "yes I've been watching you sleep for months". I thought Bella was OK, she was a bit non-emotional. 

I'm not sure, I don't know much about the breed. My uncle has a couple that he hunts with his beagles, yep he gets them to hunt Rabbits! Yeah blueticks are ok but not as pretty or majestic as redbones. Gosh, a hunter marrying a vegetarian? Well at least the dogs get to hunt. Are they focased on humans? I mean I've heard of drivey dogs but never seen one, so I'm not sure what they act like or if they can be affectionate, or if they are always trying to hunt? 

They do unless the kitten gets around Hallie's food or me I guess! I mean they both sleep in the same room at night with no problems, Hallie is just a weird little dog! Yes I know what you mean! My friend's dog used to like to sleep in this little plastic tubber wear container and her legs would stick straight up, she was a chihuahua she died from parvo at 4 months  Make sure you get your puppy vaccinated! My friend took her puppy everywhere and it didn't have any of its shots. Lol I meant Hallie's first night in my bed and outside of her crate, not outside like in the cold I would never do that!


----------



## Equinox

Oh! Got it, thanks for clarifying... I was like "kidneys, yum yum". Err... so she won't touch the organ meat but she'll happily play play with a dry cow penis?  dogs are so absurd! I see bully sticks all the time at pet stores, but I never had any idea what they were... that's, um, interesting. I'll be sure to add that to my shopping list!

OMG, a _rabbit_ cage with _all_ those other dogs? If I could have I'd just try to buy all of them! To think, they only had to spend like $10 to get each puppy. Sounds just like a puppy mill. If they planned to keep Peanut there for the rest of his life, then no one can blame you for taking him away! How could anyone walk away from that, that's what I'd like to know. (Just wondering, did you happen to have $100 lying around in your pocket?!) You're very lucky, you saved such a handsome dog with just a tiny problem. Many puppies, even those bred in kennels, will have that issue. And you ended up neutering him anyway, right? Wait... if the people at the puppy mill planned to keep him as a stud, wouldn't a missing testicle be a problem when it came to breeding? I don't know anything about breeding dogs, but it sounds like it'd be an 'inconvenience'. 

haha, that doesn't sound creepy "yes I've been watching you sleep for months". Actually, Edward just looks plain creepy, like child molester creepy. and he seriously needs to shave. You know who I love in the movie? The actors for James and Laurent. James is quite nice looking  

100% agreed, blueticks just don't have that regal look a redbone has. You know what another really stunning large hound is? American Foxhound. I love their shape and color (they kinda have similar coloring to a beagle, right?) lol, yeah, the whole hunter marrying a vegetarian thing was pretty ironic. I was like "wow, they must really love each other". But they weren't going to neglect the dogs' needs, and luckily, the wife understood being the dog lover that she was that the dogs needed to hunt. 

These dogs weren't _super_ drivey, but they were definitely close enough! And from my experience, they still are able to get along well with people. The redbones I saw were not exceptionally affectionate, definitely not the type of dogs you could just walk up to and pat. They didn't like being petted, but you could tell they were really devoted to their owner and would still wag their tails and lick his hand. Drivey dogs can definitely be affectionate and share a very close bond with their owner, with the right training. Their minds are not entirely focused on hunting, because that would be tough to handle! They just need to be exercised and trained pretty hard every day, or else they will become restless and aggressive. They're also a lot more tougher to calm and much more hyper. When a raccoon or squirrel crosses the path of the redbones I met, they would give chase, even if not given the order to. I'm not sure myself if that is due to poor training or their drives, though. But I know that many lower drive dogs who are bred for hunting or another such sport can go home from training or hunting and "turn off"; they could curl up next to the fire and sleep all day or sit next to the couch and watch TV and feel content. 

That is so sad about your friend's Chihuahua! 4 months is way too young  Vaccination is a must, and my dad, being a docter, is huge on vaccination and shots and health!! 

Oh no, I meant sleep outside the crate, too! I reread it and noticed I forgot to type in "the crate" after "outside" xD silly me, that sounds terrible. I would never want a dog to sleep outside in the cold by her/himself that'd be terrible!


----------



## pattymac

Hey Equinox, sounds like you're going about getting your pup the right way!! GSD's are great dogs, Bayley's got some in her plus some husky. It's funny I can tell when the Shepherd part of her brain kicks in cause she listens and catches on to things very fast..then the Husky side takes over and she just wants to run around and play 

Evenutally if I move to a bigger place or when Bayley's finally gone..not that I'm in a hurry for that to happen..then I'll get a Shepherd. There's a good breeder not too far from me who has working dogs from European lines. She invited me to come over and take a look at puppies awhile back but I didn't want to be tempted


----------



## Jen D

Welcome to the Dog Forum and great choice GSD you picked a smart breed even though I don't own one.


----------



## Equinox

pattymac said:


> Hey Equinox, sounds like you're going about getting your pup the right way!! GSD's are great dogs, Bayley's got some in her plus some husky. It's funny I can tell when the Shepherd part of her brain kicks in cause she listens and catches on to things very fast..then the Husky side takes over and she just wants to run around and play
> 
> Evenutally if I move to a bigger place or when Bayley's finally gone..not that I'm in a hurry for that to happen..then I'll get a Shepherd. There's a good breeder not too far from me who has working dogs from European lines. She invited me to come over and take a look at puppies awhile back but I didn't want to be tempted


Thanks! I plan to learn all I can and more about dogs here  I knew a German shepherd/husky mix once and he was a beautiful dog with the best temperament ever! Very playful and very smart. Bayley sounds like a great girl! I love the European line, you're so lucky... I am having the absolute toughest time finding the right breeder! lol, ah puppies, who can resist them? 



Jen D said:


> Welcome to the Dog Forum and great choice GSD you picked a smart breed even though I don't own one.


thank you, I am in love with German shepherds, they've always been one of my favorite dog breeds! And GSDs are also the one dog my whole family likes (my dad likes their intelligence, my mom likes their appearance, and my sister likes their protective instinct)!


----------



## Hallie

Yeah Definitely add bully sticks to the list! They last forever, it's like they are super chews. I reccommend getting them off the internet because some petstores get them from places that do really poor jobs of cleaning them and then the whole room smells like urine , gross right? Merrick brand bully sticks are good, just don't get the red barn kind from petsmart, in my experience they're always smelly. 

Yeah, that's how i think of it! We saw all kinds of puppies as it is a very animal oriented flea market and right before we left we ran across a green rabbit cage with black and brown chihuahuas in it, we had to get one... at oldest he was 5 weeks but we think around 4. He was the only one with his ears already almost pricked, and the only one that growled at us when we picked him up! No I hardly ever even have $20 laying around! We had went to get a puppy because we just moved into a big house with a backyard! We went to meet a breeder for a Maltese that never showed, so we had money.
Well the missing testicle is a VERY common thing in puppymills, it's genetic so Peanut's father or mother probably had the defect within their genes. Believe it or not they can still breed! I don't know about how successful it would be but..

James was pretty good looking! Though overall I preferred Emmet OMG he was like...! lol Jasper was hilarious looking. 

Yeah the American Foxhound is like a giant beagle! As far as I know they only come in tricolor though. They are beautiful, we had a neighbor that had a beagle and a Foxhound, they were best buds.Yeah I would do what was best for the dogs. 

Hallie isn't drivey but she definitely isn't the love bug type of dog. She sounds like the redbones, she would rather play then be petted but she is getting alot calmer and will roll over for a belly rub now! Yeah I don't think I could handle a Drivey dog, It would turn out disasterous. I'm actually worried about how Hallie will act after we get into the hunting thing.. she just got leash trained so I sure hope she has an "off switch" like that. 

Yes and that is the same friend that took the dog to the shelter when it was just 6 months! She isn't a dog person she is a "I have a dog as a status symbol" person. She had a Dalmation after 101 dalmations and she got a chihuahua after Paris Hilton. That's good! My mom's kinda like that. Vaccination alone will not protect the dog from diseases (i'm sure you already know) dogs don't develop the full immunity that lasts until 4 months!

Speaking of sleeping in my room, Last night Hallie peed on the bed and on me...this is a first. Unusual for any dog to pee where it sleeps, so I cleaned and put new blankets on took her outside and she peed AGAIN. Then when I got up in the morining There was pee in my floor. This worries me! I'm watching her like a hawk because I'm worried about Utinary tract infections with her, frequent peeing is a symtom. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## DogsforMe

Here are some links on natural, raw feeding. 
http://www.rawfed.com/myths/index.html
http://www.rawmeatybones.com/tvVideo/video.php There are a number of media articles to watch on this site as well as written articles.


----------



## Equinox

*Hallie - * oh, ew!! Got it - no pet store cow penises, gotta get the nice ones online  Thanks for the recommendation, I'll be glad to have something a puppy can chew on while teething (something that's not my hand or my clothes)!

Wow, I've never been to the flea market, much less seen an animal oriented one. That must be so sad... and 4-5 weeks is so young, I can't believe they'd just take them away from their mother like that. Oh actually, it's a puppy mill. I can believe it...  And breeding dogs when they know they have a genetic disease, it's what makes a lot of dogs and owners suffer, because a lot of the diseases are tons worse than missing a testicle. 
On Saturday I have to go to the mall to buy some clothing and a book for class, and there is a pet store in that mall. I just know it'll suck having to walk by it, and what's worse is that I'll probably just have to go in and look at the poor puppies. 

I know a high drive dog would be bad right now for me and my parents, so I'm looking for a lower/normal drive dog. I've known a lot of dogs with the whole "off-switch" thing, and maybe if Hallie is not displaying high driven characteristics right now, she won't later on even after the hunt...? A lot of puppies are born with drives, so people wanting to buy them will ask a breeder for a low drive, medium drive, or high drive dog depending on what they want to do. But high drives are really good for competing! 

Ack. Not to be mean to your friend, but I really think people need to actually learn and commit themselves when they get a dog. Dogs = friends and companions, not an accessory. How is her dalmation doing? When I was a kid I loved dalmations after watching 101 Dalmations! I've probably only seen 4 or 5 dalmations in real life, they're not very popular here. But I love their spots, when I was young I always wanted to count the spots xD I was a weirdo. 

That's not very good  Is she completely potty trained though before? Because sometimes puppies just go through a phase where they suddenly forget everything they've learned. Or she might also not understand that the bed is now the place she sleeps in, after being so used to the crate. Any news on that yet? I hope she's okay! *crosses fingers*

*DogsForMe - * Thank you so much! Those are really, really helpful!


----------



## Hallie

I finally got a new dog!!! a 15lb 7yr old beagle, yeah she's old but she'll fit right in! It was her or a saint bernard mix puppy, the beagle is verry skinny and if left where she was she probably would have died soon, the saint bernard had a home so I had to get the most urgent. 

I know what you mean the petstore thing was sooo hard for me! Good luck! Yeah the flea market up here is mostly pigs cattle and goats but there are alot of dogs too. It's a good place to bring a pup (6 months or older because of the shot thing) for socialization. Yeah peanut's "disability" was probably very common in all the dogs there, his brothers probably had the same thing. 

What is the most common level of drive? Hallie is below normal, she can e loose in the woods and stay by your side the whole time sniffing every now and then. Hunting may be an option,hop she has the off switch. 

I was mean to my friend and I still look at her different after the whole thing.. It's horrible! A dog is part of the family not a yard ornimant.Ya know?

Yeah luckily she hasn't done it since  I also think it was the fact she didn't cosider the bed her bed, she does now though and we havn't had anymore incidents!
By the way, Pictures of the new dog are to come her name is susy and in my signature the kitty is mine  the one hallie likes to chase!


----------



## Equinox

A new dog? Oh rub it in, won't you? >.< 

7 years isn't so old! I'm glad you saved her life, alot of people would have just gone with the healthiest. After this puppy, I'll probably just adopt dogs from shelters (although I might purchase another from a breeder as a schutzhund prospect...)! How is she doing in your house right now? Is she getting along nicely with your cats, Hallie, and Peanut? Hope so! Were you guys planning to get another dog for a while, or was it a "trip to the shelter to take a look and oh look at that poor dog!" kind of thing?  

I went to the mall/pet store last Saturday and it made me really sad. The employees didn't care about the dogs at all and couldn't answer a lot of the questions I asked about health issues, genetic diseases, grooming, and proper feeding (which I only asked to see if they were actually fit to take care of the dogs, but as I guessed, they weren't  ) I even took out a sweet little Australian Kelpie and the poor girl was jumping all over me and there was a patch of fur missing on her hind leg. She was such a sweetie but of course we left without getting anything. It was tough, but I already have a breeder in mind and I wasn't going to support puppy mills. I hope she does find a good home, though! Actually, i hope they all do, but I know that's wishful thinking. 

I'm not sure about what a dog with medium/average drive would behave like. Probably not as natural on the field as a high drive dog, but more in control of their impulses and able to turn off more easily at home. I've heard from a few people that their high drive dogs require much much more exercise and sometimes during training will forget when they need to stop and sometimes will bite arms and hands and draw blood (the dogs are German shepherds). At the same time, their medium drive dogs turn off well at home but do not seem to have as much motivation on the field, although they still do quite well. Again, probably depends a lot on the individual.

And I agree totally with you - dogs are friends, family, and a lifetime companion and commitment. Not a decorative piece to stuff in your purse and strut around with!

Glad to hear about Hallie! How's she doing so far on the bed? Perfect, I hope! 
Also, you're cat is adorable! absolutely adoooraaablllee!! she looks so sweet <33
i love peanut's picture, too! What's he laying in? a pillow? he looks pretty relaxed!


----------



## Hallie

Well it's actually a dog my dad took in but with 14 dogs and all of them bigger than her, she is getting trampled and bullied. I most've jinxed myself because my mom suddenly decided to make it 2 weeks before she can come I guess it gives me more time to prepare though!

Well hopefully puppy mills will continue declining, there are proposals for stronger laws concerning mills waiting to be approved now . Awww that's so sad! I don't know how you walked away I don't think I could've done it. 

Well as it turns out I jinxed myself again with the drive thing! Well instinct seems to grow with age as far as Hallie goes, she won't take her nose off the ground on walks now. I think she is low drive because she doesn't follow scents and is easily distracted from scents with a treat or toy. It is FREEZING here so I finally got a reason to dress Hallie up in whatever I desire 

She is doing terribly. She peed right beside my bed in the floor last night right after a potty break  I guess she isn't ready for it which sucks because a beagle is a nice leg warmer! Thanks! The cat is crazy, alot bigger than that now but still a kitten. Peanut was laying on a blanket, his ear (as you can see) was down because he had just woke up :]

What's the name of the breeder you chose? Do they have a website?


----------



## Equinox

Aww, why the wait?! Oh well, at least she'll be at a loving home in time for Christmas! Preparing for a dog is a looot of work, are you going to be buying a new crate for her and everything? I hope she gets a long with Hallie and the cats 

Oh! Speaking of laws, did you know there are absolutely NO laws in the US or any fo the states against fur farms? I can't believe that! I mean, I don't think that people should wear fur but okay, the government doesn't have to bane it (though they really really should!!) but at least they should make sure that the animals are killed humanely and the conditions aren't altogether so terrible. It makes me so sick when I watched this one video on fur farms. UGH. Stupid people with their fur farms and puppy mills.

They only thing that had me walking away was all those stories I've read from the internet and heard from friends who've had personal experience with dogs from pet stores! And because my mom wouldn't agree anyway and that I already know what dog I want!

LOL you just keep jinxing yourself, don't you? Oh well, teaching dogs how to control themselves has a lot to do with training too. She should be fine in the house even when she grows older and starts to do some major competing  

Here, it was just like 70 degrees and a tad windy with the sun nice and bright. We get sun in the winter, snow in the spring, and rain in the summer. Yep, it's great! Noooottt!! But that's so cute! Does she one of those dogs that just like to strut around and show off when she's wearing clothing, or does she prefer to gnaw on it? Because I know dogs that fit into both categories! Do you actually buy little doggy clothing from supply stores or the internet? I saw a cocker spaniel with a little sweater once that had her name on the back, it was adorable! She had her nose up in the air and looked pretty pleased with herself xD

Oh noo, jinxed again. eh, is it back in the crate for her? Did you make sure that she was okay and it wasn't because she was sick? Haha, bet it's only nice to be sleeping with her until she does her business and you wake up to some rather icky smells! It's nice that at least cats use the litter box! And cats grow so fast, too!! I used to have a tabby named Tiger (not too original!) but we moved and had to give him away  I was like 7. 

I'm going with a local breeder named Ray Reid (kennel name Vom HausReid). I asked about breeders in a GSD forum and everyone pretty much were like "HAUSREID!!". The dogs are really really inexpensive, and he's been breeding for 35 years, plus he's a certified trainer and an internationl working line German shepherd judge! His son was the youngest kid to train and achieve schutzhund title with his dog (at like 10 years old). And his family owns a training facility.
I also think its awesome how all of his puppies are sold super quickly by reservation before they're even born!

some past puppies (so cute!) - 
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-l.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-g.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-h.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-i.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-j.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-k.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-m.php
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-n.php
_*SOOO CUUUTE!!*_

website is pretty blank cuz apparently he's not so tech savvy xD - 
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/index.php

training facility website - 
http://www.petvillageltd.com/


lol, got a bit carried away with the links there xD


----------



## Hallie

Yeah even though she is a 7 yr old dogI have to buy everything like I'm about to get a puppy. Fortunately old dogs like her could care less about leaving their comfy bed and chewing on carpet and she is potty trained so a new crate won't be needed. If needed for emergency Hallie has two crates.

No laws at all? Omg that's horrible. I watched one video on youtube that was about fur farms and just couldn't bring myself to finish it. So there aren't even guidelines that must be followed? How many fur farms does the US have? I know we have alot of mink farms..

Good job  I can see how it would help knowing you are about to get a puppy!

Yes I jinx myself all the time! haha I tried skating with hallie, like the dog whisperer does. It was Disasterous! I got out there but when the skates hit the pavement hallie hit the ground running and barking...after tons of treats and about an hour of sitting in my room, on the bed with her and the evil skates she was brave enough to go up and start chewing on them 

You are SO lucky! I wish we had weather like that. Hallie is going to a christmas "pawty" for the local dog club. Her first christmas party! Tons of pics on the way! Well she is the type of dog who is easily distracted so a little sweater doesn't bother her but if she gets bored she resorts to chewing. That's another thing NEVER leave clothes on an unattended dog, you'll come back home to shreds of fabric everywhere. 

Yep back in the crate! she's doing great though. She has two crates- one "daytime" crate that is a hard crate and her night time crate that is a XL soft sided crate with a pillow in it so she is comfy and can stretch out!
About her little sickness, it has all cleared up. She is nice and healthy again! Yeah she has been holding her pee for hours again I guess she just had to go bad. O my gosh! I used to have a tabby named tiger, but he got outside one day and never came back.

Okay, thank you very much. I have just visited a site that left me craving GSD puppies! Those puppies were so cute with their flip flopping ears  adorable. His site looks good though and he definitely sounds like a good breeder. Have you narrowed down the names yet? Are you getting one from the february litter?

I get to babysit an alaskan malamute puppy in the future! My friend just got her name on the waiting list for an alaskan malamute boy,he isn't born yet though so it may be a while, but I've never even seen an alaskan malamute in person


----------



## Equinox

That's the good part about older dogs for sure! Although still wouldn't hurt to teach some new tricks  Where will she be sleeping? Are you getting her a doggy bed or does she get to be your new leg warmer? xD And Hallie is such a lucky girl! Two crates to fit her needs! 

Nope, no laws against fur farms. It's terrible, and I don't know why they just don't create some regulations already. The animals are tortured and abused and live terrible lives  The vide I watched was so sick, and I can't believe people would do things like that. I made myself watch the entire thing, but my little sister couldn't at all. Not so sure about fur farms in the US, but there definitely are! So many putting foxes and minks and ferrets in cages... =[ the video I watched was talking about people in Asia, where there are also no rules on fur farms.

Skating? LOL! I wish I could've seen that! It looks so cool and fun on TV and tends to turn out disastorous, from what I'm always hearing. But I'm glad that Hallie at least plucked up the courage to let those skates know who's boss!

You WANT the weather we have? I sure wish I could trade it. It's like, super sunny one moment and ten minutes later hailing. The weather's wacky enough for our family to go to the beach for winter break and snow boarding during spring break!!!! xD SO weird!

Actually, I probably won't be dressing up a German shepherd very much... he'd look like an oddity jogging about with a cute little sweater on. Just don't think a dog like that can pull it off! Although I probably'll get at least the excuse of halloween to dress him up or christmas to stick a hat or antlers on...!

I'm super glad that Hallie's a healthy girl, that's always good to be sure of! 

I loved my Tiger, he was such a bundle of fun! He was spoiled, too, and always got special home cooked treats. I was so heartbroken when we had to part with him... and then I found a stray cat in our new house who was a tabby and looked exactly like Tiger! He was so friendly and we wanted to take him home but my mom said "no" and he spent the whole night sitting by our door and then left the next day. I was so mad...


haha, see? Puppies are just irresistable!! They looked SO adorable and cute and fluffy and chubby  From what I've heard he's a really good person and super helpful. February litter is probably the one we're going with! I want to reserve a male as well, though the $100 reservation fee is coming from my wallet! But who cares, it's worth it! Also, that means I'll be taking him home in like May, which sucks, but I can bear the wait (I THINK!). Gives us time to prepare at least and find a vet and a trainer (probably will be trained at Ray's training facility, though). It's because I just think it's better for the puppy to leave the litter at 10-12 weeks rather than the standard 8.

Names are narrowed down to *Ruin, Havoc,* and *Trent*. I've suddenly taken a liking to the name Trent after I was listening to Trent Reznor (nine inch nails). 

Aww malamutes are soooo cuutee! especially when they're puppies!! You're friend's very lucky! (still seeing myself as luckier though, cuz I'm a huge GSD fan  ), and maybe her puppy will become good friends with Hallie and your other beagle thats soon to arrive (what's her name?). 

When will she be expecting to get him? I guess malamutes aren't so popular since Tennessee can get pretty hot...? I've seen a good few here, but that's cuz our weather is so crazy any dog will be raised here xD


----------



## Hallie

Probably a leg warmer! But I have a dog bed big enough for a great dane in my room so they could share if needed! Well actually the XL crate is from when we found Tiger and his sister Onynx and their brother in a dumpster almost dead. Their brother died (RIP) but they survived and we had to keep them in the crate until they were old enough not to get hurt.

That is sooo horrible. Poor animals  Hopefully that will be one of the issues obama will adress. Yeah the one I saw was also on China. The US is more dog oriented then china so I don't think dog or cat fur mills will be going up anytime soon. I can't believe they do that to ferrets I have heard they are great pets. I feel like jumping outside with an anti fur sign!

haha yeah that's how it turned out! Hallie is sooo weird in what she is afraid of. One time she wouldn't go past a fire hydrant without barking her head off and growling, and then the next day we passed it without incident.

Haha lol, you can have our "moderate" climate! Today it was 25 degrees outside! Hallie's sweater definitely went on when she went outside. I'll post some pics at the bottom . A GSD wouldn't look bad with antlers...kinda like a furry deer! 

Aw I'm sorry. Sounds like he was well spoiled and taken care of. I'm sorry you couldn't take in the stray. Your mom sounds like mine! I'm sooo not a cat person but I love my kitty. So what made you go with a dog instead of a cat?

The $100 is sooo going to end up being worth it! Trust me! But you will end up speding 3x the purchase price of your pup within the first year. You'll definitely want a good vet! Hallie has never been to a trainer, but if you want to do certain sports than you should take your time to find a trainer. May isn't too long away! Just spend all of your time thinking about your future puppy and narrow down the names!

I love ruin and Trent!

That poor pup! He is coming from Alaska to tennessee and I believe she will be getting her puppy around the same time you are getting yours! The mom has I believe just been mated. The beagle I may be getting is named Susy but I think a new name would be better because susy doens't fit her! 

Nope they are actually very rare here in this part of tennessee, but the biggest malamute 200+ lbs lives in a big breeding kennel in Tennessee. My friend looked at their puppies but the lady was breeding for size and not. If you want to see their site it's http://www.hudsonsmalamutes.com/hudsons-malamutes-about-us.html 
the puppies are HUGE but adorable
The top breeds in tennessee is as follows
1.Labradors
2.Goldens
3.Beagles
4. shih tzus
5. American Pitbull terrier
6.Great dane (yeah A TON of them here)
7.weenie dogs
that's top 7 for here what about there?


----------



## Equinox

Well, at least you'll have one dog to keep you warm during the winter! And maybe Hallie will follow her good example and learn quickly about going on/near the bed! Where does Peanut sleep? In your room? Because you'll sure have a ton of animals in there!! 

That's so sad about that cats, I hate it how people just think they can dump animals like that. I think our Tiger was given to my mom from a friend and she agreed to take it as an after-Christmas gift for me, and as a compensation for not being able to get me a dog. I have _always_ been a dog person and used to whine for one even when I was little. I love cats a lot, but I prefer dogs. I mean, with dogs, all that commitment and training and picking through breeders and choosing the right breed and temperament really seems to strengthen the bond between a person and a dog, and a dog is like having a best friend and a kid. They (most of them) always know when something is wrong, they're loyal, they're always ready to play, and their goal in life is usually to make their family happy. 
Cats are awesome but sometimes, it isn't really like the cat's yours, and instead, you're the cat's, you know? More like the cat does the owning! They get petted and cuddled when _they_ feel like it, they have mood swings, they come and go around and out the house when they want, they get fed when they want, they don't obey commands, and many of them are just so independent! At least, that's from my experience with them, and I am always around cats, because just about every one of my neighbors have cats that just love to roam around my house xD

The fur farm video you saw was probably the same as mine then. It's so terrible!! I want to stomp on those people's heads and cut them up so they know how it feels like. I've been to China before and I have only seen ONE person with a dog, and no people with cats. With their overpopulation in humans and small living conditions, pets just never cross their minds. In fact, I know Asians who come to America and give people weird looks when they seem them walking or playing with dogs. My mom, though, loves cats and she used to have a cat when she was young, so she's understanding about pets. My grandma, on the other hand, is not so fond of them.

I do hope that Obama does something about those animal rights! I'm also really happy he's decided to adopt a mutt for his kids and raise it in the White House  Yayy!!

Ferrets are the most cutest, hyper animals EVERR!! My friend had two and their huge cage was more expensive than both of them put together and they're potty trained and know commands and everything! They're always crawling around and gnawing at random things and so fun!

I was so happy when I found out that vom HausReid dogs were only $1200 (for males). I was prepared to pay $2500 for a puppy from another breeder I was looking at!! The toys and accessories and food are going to be so much more expensive, and I still have to figure out and plan about the RAW diet, though I'm nt sure what my parents'll think about that. And trust me, I am always thinking about puppy!! My parents are totally sick of it  

I was sorta leaning more towards Trent because I totally had this image in my head:
*Nice sunny day and I am walking my fluffy new puppy*
*Parent + Kid walks buy*
Kid: *makes happy noises and points to puppy as kids often do* "Mommy! Puppy!" *pets puppy*
Mom: *smiles* "Cute puppy, what breed?"
Me: "thanks! He's a German shepherd!"
Kid: "what's his name?"
Me: "Ruin"
Mom: *makes funny face and picks up kid and scurries away*

And just what if, with my amazing luck, the dog feels a need to live up to his name and ruin the house? But I do _love_ the sound of that name!! Hate indecision!

Aww, that's such a long journey! How many hours is that? I know that shipping and importing isn't like major damage on the puppy/dog, but I don't like the idea  I'd also much prefer to be able to see the facility and parents and meet the breeder myself. Did your friend actually fly up to Alaska to see the dog? And the timing sounds about right. If she's mating now in December and gestation period for dogs is two months, then they'll be February puppies  That'll be cool! And good thing, too, because potty-training in the snow in 30 degree weather is probably not much fun! xD

I agree with you that the Hudson malamutes aren't very good. Breeding for size is never a good thing, and I don't like how they call their malamutes "giant alaskan malamutes" either, it's like trying to give them a cooler sounding name to make them more appealing! Also, health guarantees should usually be 2 years. _and_ they have SO many dogs!!!! That's really a ton of females to be using for breeding... And the adults that they sell bug me, too. Shouldn't they all be well socialized with good temperaments? But instead, they insist that many of them do not go to a home with cats or small animals... And couldn't floppy ears/weak cartilage be a sign of not enough nutrients in food? That's not always the case, but there are 2 dogs with floppy ears. 
I hope your friend is happy with her puppy and breeder! (oh wait, please don't tell me this is the same friend who thinks dogs are accessories!!  )

I don't think Susy would fit a beagle either! Renaming a dog is never very tough, so you should start writing some names down! 

Most popular breeds in my area (Portland, Oregon) - 

*1. Labrador Retriever*
just about every other dog owner here has one!!
*2. Golden Retriever*
haha, of course
*3. Dachshund*
I see those alll the time, they're my sister's new favorite breed
*4. Pug*
So many pugs here, I can't believe it!! and they're so cute!
*5. Chihuahua*
yayy!! I see them all the time, including long-haired ones!
*6. Yorkshire Terrier*
only 6th!? I would've thought they'd be higher, I see them sooo much
*7. Bulldog*
don't really see those often, either!
*8. German Shepherd*
aww, only 8th? But I see quite a few here!
*9. Poodle*
hm, don't see those often either
*10. Pomeranian/ Boxer (tied)*
my friend has 3 pomeranians, and I see them all the time, but don't see boxers so often!

noo way I was only putting top 7 when GSDs were in 8th!


*edit:* O.O WOAH. That was a HUGE post


----------



## PuppyLove95

So what are we talking about now? He he!


----------



## Equinox

LOL why don't you read those monster posts and see? 

right now we're rambling about fur farms (did you know there are no laws against them?)
German shepherd and alaskan malamute breeders and puppies

and most popular dog breeds in our region...

what are the top few breeds where you live?


----------



## Sebastian_Doggs

Equinox said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I'm Rei from the West Coast, and unlike everyone else, I don't have a dog yet  We're expecting one around early 2009, depending on when the litter gets born. I've been doing tons of research for just about a year now to prepare and I'm going kind of forum-crazy. This is probably the 3rd or 4th dog forum I've joined.
> 
> A little bit about me - I'm a high school student right now with a part time job at a tutoring center, to make some spare money  I love playing the guitar, I'm forced to learn the piano, and in my spare time I listen to music, write, or sit on my butt and read all the stuff on dogs I can!
> 
> A little bit about the dog I'll get - I'll most likely be getting a boy German shepherd dog coming from working lines. The breeder I want to go with has many beautiful working sables, so he'll probably be a sable. I'm going with a reputable breeder (wouldn't even want to think about backyard breeders!) whose shepherds are all HD and ED certified with titles.
> This will be my first dog and after all that research, I'm sure I can handle one.


Welcome. You sound alot like me. I'm also a high school student without a dog yet. lol I was also forced to learn piano and have just started playing the guitar. Hope to c you around


----------



## PuppyLove95

I tried reading the monster posts and only got through about three.. haha!

Maybe you guys can tell me what highschool's going to be like!  I'm going next year and I am both nurvous and excited!

As for popular dog breeds (Suburbs of Chicago, IL):

1) *Labrador Retriever* - Yes, everyone's gotta own one of these!
2) *Golden Retrievers* - Popular, I know quite a few people witht these...
3) *German Sheperds* - See them often too
4) *Dachshunds* - There are a few here and there, very cute, but lots of barking!
5) *Yorkshire Terrier* - Atleast three of our neighbors own one.
6) *Boxer* - Popular too... They are cute but sometimes loud. It really depends on the owner, I'd say.
7) *Shih Tzu* - Heard their popular, but I nearly NEVER see them.
8) *Bulldog* - Seen a few, not very many though.
9) *Poodles* - Still popular, but not as much.
10) *Beagles* - Soo adorable, but it's too bad I don't see many.


----------



## Sebastian_Doggs

PuppyLove95 said:


> I tried reading the monster posts and only got through about three.. haha!
> 
> Maybe you guys can tell me what highschool's going to be like!  I'm going next year and I am both nurvous and excited!
> 
> As for popular dog breeds (Suburbs of Chicago, IL):
> 
> 1) *Labrador Retriever* - Yes, everyone's gotta own one of these!
> 2) *Golden Retrievers* - Popular, I know quite a few people witht these...
> 3) *German Sheperds* - See them often too
> 4) *Dachshunds* - There are a few here and there, very cute, but lots of barking!
> 5) *Yorkshire Terrier* - Atleast three of our neighbors own one.
> 6) *Boxer* - Popular too... They are cute but sometimes loud. It really depends on the owner, I'd say.
> 7) *Shih Tzu* - Heard their popular, but I nearly NEVER see them.
> 8) *Bulldog* - Seen a few, not very many though.
> 9) *Poodles* - Still popular, but not as much.
> 10) *Beagles* - Soo adorable, but it's too bad I don't see many.


I can give you a hand there. I'm actually in my first year in high school. At the begining you could feel it in the air. Everyone was all tense and didn't know what to expect. After a few days we realised that it was just like elementry school except with more people and a different time table. I love high school, its WAY better than elementry. Don't be frightened, high school is awsome


----------



## Hallie

Highschool is great once you get settled. 
Yeah hopefully susy (any suggestion for new name?) will teach Hallie a thing or two! Well speaking of peanut he had a seizure on friday...this is his second and we've spoken to the vet who said that the only thing to do is moniter how often he has them and he will be put on medication when he has them frequently because the medication effects the liver. But peanut sleeps with my mom he pees in my room!

You sound like me! when I was 5 I got a cat but still I cried for a dog. I know what you mean! A dog is a lifetime commitment. Before I got hallie I wanted to have a lot of dogs but Hallie showed me how if you properly take care of a dog it takes all of your time and money. Of course 3 is always okay  I hate that about cats. They come when they want, get pet when they want and eat when they want. They are there for the food while dogs just want love! I researched like crazy about beagles and puppies when I got hallie and I think that made it all the more special. It was an incredible feeling getting this puppy, a living animal, that I had waited soooo long for and she was finally there . You'll love it! Sorry about your kitty. It sounds like you gave him a nice life though! Who knows he may still be going strong!

The video I watched show actual fotage of a dog being beat to death for the fur trade, that's when i stopped watching it. You've been to china? Wow! only one person with a dog? they don't know what they are missing out on. I can't believe people would do that to a living breathing animal. I mean even if you don't like dogs, they are suffering and feeling pain...sheesh. I don't get it. They must see us as like cavemen or something...

I am too I fully support Obama! Since his girls are allergic I guess it will be hard but there has to be a dog out there somewhere, sitting in a shelter that would suit them. 

My little brother wanted a ferret and my mom said it would eat him! lol She has had bad experiences with them. I think they are adorable!They sound like puppies. I've heard they are like kittens or puppies that never grow up.

1200 isn't bad! especially if the dog is OFA ect. Wow you are actually getting there, lol you're quest for a puppy is finally ending. So you are set on a RAW diet? You make me want to try it again! Hallie is getting dandruff from her new food so it's back to square one. 

haha yeah that would be a bit odd, Trent is cool too 
i vote trent!

I told her about what could happen to the puppy ect but this is the only kennel she is willing to work with. What worries me is that the breeder didn't ask questions or anything.
Awww we can compare pictures and how much they grow! I plan on being this puppy's secondary caretaker 

I agree. i also don't like how the dogs aren't in or near the home. They just stay in an enclosed field. And she had multiple adult females that were availiable...I think because they were too old to breed or couldn't.
Noooo this is a different friend! Although the bad friend wants a puppy for christmas, but she went to the christmas "pawty" with me and hallie and her dog today, she has a GSD/Shiba mix.

Wow I'm suprised that pugs are so popular i never see them here!
haha wow this is monster post!
followed by a picture from the "pawty"









That's hallie licking my friends dog, the GSD mix this was the start of the party. I started a thread in pictures also!

Have you read marley and me?


----------



## Equinox

PuppyLove95 – you get points for trying! xD
You’re luckyyy, GSDs are #3! And Shih Tzus? Really? I don’t think I’ve ever seen one!! That is so weird! 
Hmm… high school… last year was my first year and it wasn’t too scary! I felt like it was going to be SO different, but the transition is really easy. Yeah, classes are harder and you get more homework, but all that stuff about people stuffing freshmen in lockers isn’t true at alllll. All of the upperclassmen were really really nice and helpful. In fact, the meanest people probably were the freshmen! No need to be scared  I totally agree with Sebastian Doggs, I love high school! I actually think there’s less drama in high school for me in middle school (or was it because everything we fought over then just plain stupid?)!

Oh, and how is the whole getting a puppy thing going for you? Does a Christmas puppy/dog look possible, or are you waiting for the summer?

Sebastian Doggs – I realllly hate piano! I mean, I like playing it in my spare time but lessons kill me. Definitely quitting soon. But I like guitar, cuz I’m taking lessons from my friend, and it’s pretty fun… and I also suck at it!

Hallie – hm… names… what color is she? Same as Hallie’s? What’s her personality like? Do you have any names already in mind?

Omg, that’s horrible about Peanut! I hope he’s okay!! Give him some extra hugs and tell me if you find out anymore about him. But actually, I think he has pretty good health for a dog rescued from a puppy mill! Well, if Hallie never learns to not pee indoors (though she probably will soon), you should just have her sleep on your bed and go in your mom’s room! 

You are so right, before I really thought and researched about owning a dog, I just imagined me getting tons and tons of dogs. Then I went into this research/forum frenzy and I feel so overwhelmed! There is SO much to getting a dog, and I am really glad I knew enough to do my research instead of buying a dog just like that. Cuz who’d know how I would cope with that?! 

LOL of course 3 is okay! Along with a buunnch of other pets! I wish I had so many animals in my house. And yep, cats are great and all and they can get affectionate, but the world always revolves around them in their mind! Not like a dog at all. I think that all of this research and waiting builds up the anticipation and excitement for a dog, so when someone finally gets the dog it feels so amazing!!! I have no idea why I love dogs so much, but I have asked for one all my life and I’ve never lived with one before and I’m happy that I finally get one! It’s so funny because I’d be sitting there next to my mom and suddenly I’d jump up and be like “I’m getting a puppy!!” and freak her out. Haha, she hates that.

Oh, and are there even cat breeders?!? But you’re right, my Tiger was doing great the last time we checked, but we’re not in contact with his new owners anymore because they moved and changed phone numbers. =[

Actually, the one I watched the person was beating a raccoon dog, so it might not have been the same. I watched the whole thing and it was terrible and they were skinning the poor animal WHILE it was still ALIVE. It was so disgusting it made me want to cry. 

And yepp, I’ve been to China and it’s pretty fun! It was a major shopping spree, everything there is so cheap and I walked around with literally 2000 chinese dollars in my pocket and bought whatever I felt like. Once, I got this $15 bracelet (Chinese dollars) and paid for it with a $100 bill. LOL that kinda freaked the store owner out. And you’re always bargaining, too when it comes to buying things. There’s like a jacket for $200 and we keep on arguing until the price drops down to like $75. So fun, but apparently I get ripped off a lot because I don’t know how much things are actually worth. The bad part is that it really smells in some places and it gets really dirty… The houses are small and the size of a hotel room, because the people all live in high buildings, and some don’t have air conditioning or heaters… my mom’s friend is pretty rich and she has a nice house. And that was about the size of a one storied house, and she was considered wealthy… 

But I hate the lack of animals the most. I only saw three kinds of live animals 1) that one adorable dog my cousin owned and 2) a lot of horses at this one tourist attaction. I got to ride one! And 3) camels… I rode camels too, and they stink! They think we’re so weird for owning pets. They have the one child policy there and they devote everything to that one kid. To them, pets aren’t practical and they think they just eat up money. Huh. Their loss, really. And my cousin who did have a dog obviously didn’t really know how to take care of one. I mean, yeah, the dog was happy and healthy looking, but they only fed him cooked human food from their table and the dog only seemed to like my cousin and his mom. When I first came in he growled and snapped and it took a lot of treats and ear rubs to get him to warm up to me.

I love ferrets! And actually, my sister was going to get one before my mom realized how expensive they were and that we weren’t prepared to get one! So no ferret, but if we got a ferret I don’t think a puppy would’ve been possible, so yay for me! Instead, she’s getting a rabbit. And you’re right, a ferret is like a puppy or a kitten, which makes them cute, but sometimes annoying. They NEVER runs out of energy!! It’s incredible. And they’re always biting, at fingers, too. It doesn’t hurt, but it’s annoying! I love them, though.

I thought $1200 was an ammaazzing price! My mom was like we’re paying $3000 for the initial cost of the puppy, and no more. And that price is under half of our budget! That is so cool, I came in here and I was still picking through breeders and not so sure, and now I’ve got a good idea as to my puppy’s parents, breeder, diet, and name! Wow! I even changed breeders twice after I heard some more about them, and I’m really excited. So he’ll be Trent vom HausReid, and the kennel will probably provide a registration name… I’m not dead set on the Raw Diet, but I’ve heard tons of good things about it. It’ll be a lot of work and convincing, so I might go with dog food. I was thinking Innova Evo or Solid Gold or something like that, but I might see what the breeder suggests. And I might home make some foods, too, for treats! What was Hallie eating? 

Aw, I know how stubborn people can get when it comes to decisions. What attracted her to that particular breeder?!? You should let her know that just because they’re in Alaska breeding Alaskan Malamutes doesn’t mean they’ll be top quality. I bet there are tons of irresponsible breeders in German breeding GSDs! Do they have a website at all? And that’s so weird!!! Not ask any questions about her lifestyle, plans, or anything? How can she expect to be matched with the right dog? Because if those breeders hand out puppies on a first come first serve basis, it won’t be very good… she could end up with a dog that is entirely not for her! They should at least ask some more through email or phone call or something… Oh well, if she’s already paid for him, then I hope that she gets a good puppy! And either way, she’ll definitely get a friend for life! I mean, look at Peanut – he was from a puppy mill (although Chihuahaus are probably easier to handle than a grown malamute!)! 

We can all be snapping away with our cameras! Her dog is going to tower over mines, but what I love about German shepherds is that their coat changes so drastically as they grow. Their coloring as puppies are really really different compared to when they’re full grown! She have any names in mind? You should help her pick some out!

Wait, that one friend has another dog now? I hope she adopted it and didn’t pay for a “designer dog”. And what happened to her Dalmation again? Oh pugs and other toy dogs here are SO popular. There are so many of them around, and they are really cute! 

!!!! That picture is SOO SOO cuuutte!! Look at Hallie making friends with that dog, she’s such a sweetie. That isn’t the chow mix, is it? Because it doesn’t really look it…
and are there two huskies there? I’m bad at telling the difference between huskies and mals, but I love them all! And look at the dogs wearing clothing! You should put some pictures of Hallie in her fancy attire!

And no I haven’t read Marley and Me yet, but I really really want to! Everyone’s saying that’s the book every dog lover should read!

Oh, and this is a grandma monster post. Totally beat yours!


----------



## Hallie

Yeah tricolored just like Hallie! Although she is smaller..around 15lbs and doesn't have white on her back, she fits the breed standard exactly. No names picked out so far! I kinda want it to be short...and maybe starting with an S so that is is close to "susy".

Called the vet and the vet said there wasn't anything we could do, not until he has more frequent seizures, like weekly. Oddly I'm not depressed! I knew something was going to be up with his puppymill history so I guess you could say I'm relieved it isn't more serious!

Haha yeah research makes perfect! forget practice that comes later! No research, book or site can prepare you for actually getting your puppy, I thought I had it down and then Hallie came and I learned SOOOO much from her. I guess it's like having a baby lol my mom hates it when I compare Hallie to a baby. Omg!! I did that too! I remember once I was sitting in the car with Hallie in my lap coming back from petsmart and all the sudden I felt sooo happy, it was weird lol

Well it's good that you found him a nice home instead of taking him to the animal shelter  that's how most animals in shelters end up there. 

Yeah I think that's the one I watched! It's so sad and horrible..


Well that sounds fun! Haha I wonder how much you got ripped off? I can't imagine going somewhere with no dogs...scary. China doesn't sound like the place to have a dog anyways...do they eat dogs in china? I know they do in North Korea. 

What kind of dog did your cousin have? Yeah I guess no one spends the time or money researching dogs since not alot of people have them, I wonder if they even have dog food there. Were there vets in China? 

yeah I've seen how expensive the cage can be, and if I remember correctly they require spays and neuters and regular vet appoitments. Well then it's good that you didn't go through with the ferret. A dog beats a ferret anyday. What kind of rabbit will your sister be getting? If she has ANY questions at all I can answer! I guess I should put my bunny in my signature..

That is intresting! You're right you came with an idea and now it's a planned reality. Little Trent, I can see him now! Have you bought anything for him yet? you should have a babyshower lol Yeah that is like a veerry low price compared to the $3000 budget. Well thats more money for little trent to get toys with! Toys end up being a fortune. Then food. Then whatever you decide to spoil with! Like fancy ball throwers 

Well i'm known as "dog girl" lol so i already knew her and she came to me one day wanting me to find her a good malamute breeder that was local, or could ship. I tried local but only found hudsons and she didn't want to go over $1000 so I couldn't find anything good. But she wanted a malamute for her boyfriend who lives in a trailer, because they are "very big". Well she put the $200 deposit down. Yeah it will be a disaster because Malamutes are very high energy and she plans to do an average walk everyday but an adult malamute needs a long jog or run.haha Yeah little peanut can't do much harm and he has owners who know how to properly take care of him. I just texted her asking what the website was so I should find out soon!

Yeah I have seen german sheperd's puppy pictures and though "is that the same dog" I love how they can all have the same coloring as puppies and then all be different as the grow. I can't remember the name it was like "Silo" or something like that.. I found out that male malamutes are in the 85lb range and hundson's was breeding for 200lbs! 

Nope she did something worse than buying a mix breed, she actually bred the mom! The dad was a shiba/sheperd mix and the mom was a cattle dog mix.Her dalmation I believe got stolen, she had two both with different outcomes but I remember one got stolen. It may have some chow...hmm the mom looks primarily cattle dog but too large for just that. 

Trust me I have the most dog friendly dog in the world! She will make friends with any dog. Yeah there were two huskies, one very low energy (the red and white one) and the other very high energy (black and white) but one was 11 and the other 1. It was alot of fun. I had a sick dog when I got home, she stole way too many treats. I will post a picture of her in her clothes  just a pink sweater that's a tad too big. 

You soooooo should read it! I never cry but that book did it. 
Here's Hallie looking a bit overweight and wrinkly! lol 









EDIT: the website for the malamute is www.alaskanmalamutes.com


----------



## Equinox

Aw, she sounds like a pretty girl. I’ll bet she just needs some food and love and she’ll gain some weight. Maybe still not as big as Hallie, but really, 15 lb sounds kinda thin. But I’m probably wrong, cuz I’m always looking at pictures of 90 lb German shepherds xD Hm… some names I’m popping up with – 
‘S’ names:
Sierra
Savannah (Savvy for short! But more of a cat name, really)
Shyla/Shaila/something that sounds similar
Sophie 
Saffron
Sadie 
Sandy
Sammi
Starling
Sandra
Skye

Non ‘S names that I like:
Autumn
Hazel
Ivy
Whisper
Dawn
Willow
Memory
Lily/Lillith/Lillian
Faith
Abigail
Cheyenne

A lot of these names I had come up with and jolted down when I was considering a girl dog! I rather like a lot of them, and hopefully it gives you some inspiration =D

And you’re right, it could have been so much worse for Peanut as a puppy mill dog, I’m glad that it doesn’t seem like anything very serious. But either way I hope that you guys find out what it is soon and find some way to stop it!

Lol, why would your mom not want you to compare a puppy to a baby? They’re like the exact same thing in my mind! Except a dog will never grow up to back talk and stay out late at parties!! I’m still having these random bursts of happy excitement, and my family is starting to question my sanity… heh. And noo, we haven’t bought anything yet, but I’m starting to make a list of everything we should buy. The great thing about our house is that it is already puppy proofed! Okay, well, it’s actually baby/child proofed. I used to take care of a bunch of kids and so we had to get play pens and latches for doors and drawers and even the fridge. So that’s taken care of! I’m going to love having a puppy!! 

I probably got ripped off a whole bunch and walked off all proudly only to have the store owners snicker at me…  oh well! I had a lot of fun, though! And yes, you’re right, people in China do eat dogs, and so do people in South Korea (they eat it the most, I think), and Japan, and Thailand, and Philippines, and Singapore, and so many countries. They don’t have pets so they don’t get it and think there isn’t anything wrong with it. It’s really just how their culture is. Just like how some countries are disgusted by how we eat and treat our cows. But the common misunderstanding is that it’s a favored dish – actually, from my experience, it’s pretty “low class” to eat dog right now.

My cousin had a tiny mix breed, that looked like a cross between a Pomeranian and a Papillion. There was definitely Papillion in it though, because it had the exact same coloring and face with a more narrow muzzle, and a medium length/plush coat. Super cute! His name was “Little Treasure” in Chinese. I’m actually not sure if they do have vets in China. Probably, especially for horses, but they’re definitely not very common.

Wait! There are different kinds of rabbits?!? Okay, that was a stupid question, but I have nooo idea! In my world, there are the “big rabbits” “small rabbits” and “floppy eared rabbits”. But now that I think of it, I remember seeing signs advertising different breeds of rabbits. I don’t want to buy from a pet store, so we might adopt. A breeder (if there is one!) is probably too much for my sister to pick through, and I’m occupied thinking about puppies right now! But my sister wants a white one with black/gray/brown spots and she wants to name her Rainey (the name, by the way, was my idea!)

I’m going to die of impatience, no joke!!! I’m trying to bear it by reading about other people’s dogs, but the more I do, the more I really really want my dog right now! But it’s always worth it to wait for a good dog! He’s going to be a cute ball of fluff that’ll annoy me to no ends, I’ll bet. And oh yes, $50 ball throwers are an absolute necessity!! Although such a high tech cool toy wouldn’t even be able to compare with a branch that fell off the tree! 

Hold on, let me get this right – she doesn’t want it for herself, but for her boyfriend, and thinks that those HUGE malamutes will do well for a guy living in a TRAILER? Um… well, there might be an issue there. But I hope her puppy will at least get to play lots with you and your dogs, so that means some more exercise! I just hope she doesn’t end up with one that is too much to handle. And seriously? The malamutes are only supposed to be 80 lbs?!? Wow. 200 lb malamutes being bred and sold… =/

Now I kinda want to find some pictures of puppy to adult German shepherds… you won’t believe it!

The website gives a lot of information on the breed, but I was at least hoping for a warranty or testimonials. It’s good that it seems like they at least take in dogs if their owners are unable to keep them. But I think they should be more prepared when it comes to breeding! Most breeders will have like the next 3 or 4 breedings thought out and decided on already, and they said that they don’t have plans for future litters yet. Still wishing I could get a good look at their warranty. Make sure your friend does a lot of research on the breed, too!

SHE DID _WHAT_??!? You can’t just BREED dogs like that! OMG. *stomps around in frustration* I’m not kidding you, the government should make backyard breeding completely illegal. I bet she just dropped off her dog’s siblings at the shelter to be killed with not a care in the world. I hope that at least this dog is happy… and that she knows to be more careful so her dog doesn’t get stolen!

LOOOVE the picture! She looks so cute! Her collar matches and everything, heck, I would want to wear that! Maybe I should buy some clothing for my puppy while he’s still small!


----------



## Hallie

Wow thanks! I really really like willow  new begining new name! Which do you like best?

Yeah me too! He's actually acting better than ever, he has so much energy. Then again he's always been hiper. 

Well i believe it started at walmart. I was in the baby isle buying a baby book..yes for hallie! Just as a cute way to keep track of her progress ya know? and I got some weird looks haha. Another time I made the remark "I need to go home to see my baby" or something like that lol Haha what sucks about having Hallie is no more parties, movies, friends house or anything that would leave my dog home alone. I cheat though  my little brother gets home before I do so he takes hallie out while I hang out at this place with my friends then get home around 4. But that isn't everyday!

Lol well you got what you wanted at least right? I got ripped off today so I know how you feel, but I was in my own country! I got the new Wellness CORE canned, the first shipment for hallie to try. A can each for $2.90 only got 3 but that totaled to about $10 then I got home all happy and found out they were just $1 on the internet! well that explains alot. Yeah we treat our cows horribly=[ and I know in some places the cow is sacred. I don't think either is worse..they are both wrong. Oh that's comforting, I thought dog for them was like steak for us. 

Aww it sounds cute! That would be really bad if their dog got sick and there was no vets around.. Are most of the pet dogs in china small dogs? I saw a beautiful, absolutely gorgeous "meat dog" in china, well it was in china but I saw it in a picture lol. Have you seen "Panda sheperds" they are multi colored German Sheperds. A gene mutation..or something like that I'll look in to it more. 

Oh yes! Lots of kinds. They also vary personality wise breed to breed. I have a pedigreed Holland Lop with lopped ears. She would be perfect for shows except she is 3lbs lol I would definitely adopt. Then you get the spay/neuter and the rabbits are often nice. Aw that sounds like a cute bunny, with a name to match!

That's what killed me! I would hear someone talking about what they did with their dog and basically I'd dream on. Don't worry you'll get through it! Eventually  it's not as hard as it seems! Haha here's a huge tip: don't buy expensive things unless you HAVE to. Like vets, meds, vitamins ect. Because dogs don't care how much things cost.. 

Well she's a senior and she is planning on moving in with him after this school year is over. Yes in a trailer! Oh trust me when he's with me we will go to the dog park, petsmart, parks ect. I told her good foods, what the calcium needs to be and everything I mean he'll be in good hands as far as care goes she knows he needs alot of excercise. Still I would NEVER get a high energy big breed like that. Not for every house hold! The website did look good. I was suprised that she was involved in showing. There were ALOT of females though. Yeah warranties are a must! Once their was this girl who bought a daucshund and it came with a warranty and at the very bottom in fine print it said "does not cover genetic diseases" the puppy had liver shunt...genetic.

Yep! She intentionally bred her dogs. i had to tell her when her dog was in season...she had 9 puppies. They found homes for all! They were all that unique color. One was even merle brindlish. The dog is happy, her mom actually cares so I don't think they are going anywhere. Idk about if it was up to her. 

Thanks! i have to make everything on or near her pink. Otherwise people say "_he's_ so cute" and it gets frustrating! lol I gave her bath today and she jumped out mid bath soaking me. Lol best thing about a dog though


----------



## Equinox

No problem, glad I could make some suggestions - choosing names is so tiring! My favorite are Willow, Hazel, and Dawn, in order. I loved the name Willow, too, and I'm not sure why. It just sounds nice and right 

LOL. I can imagine what was going on in people's minds. I mean, there are the 8 month pregnant women in their 30s and their hubbies, and then there's you... haha, but that is SUCH a good idea! I totally want to get a baby book now! I was just looking through mine the other day and it was so cute and full of information I never knew before! *adds baby book to shopping list*

oooohh, that sucks so bad!! I hope that Hallie at least enjoyed the food.... and noooo dogs are not like steaks... ack. And yep, mostly small dogs because teir houses are about the sie of three bedrooms and there's no place to keep a big dog for most people.

Oh yes! I've heard about the panda shepherd. It's actually a purebred German shepherd, unlike what most will say, and the discoloration is the result of a gene mutation. They have nice coloring but not at all my taste. The breeder is actually a great person, very responsible and loves her dogs. Her "panda" shepherds are hip and elbow certified and nice dogs. The only thing I don't like is probably the name. I prefer it if they were called the panda german shepherd, because they are not a seperate breed - just a rare colored German shepherd.

I didn't know rabbits were like dogs! That's a lot of thought to be put in to getting a rabbit - but I think it's really cool how you can train a rabbit to come and everything. My friend has a rabbit and it can do that! I was pretty impressed. And they have the softest fur ever <3 but yeah, we're probably going to adopt! 

There are a few websites that don't post their warranty, but I hope that she got some paper that guarantees health. It would suck if there were fine print like that! And that's so sad about the poor dog, this is why you always have to look so deeply into breeds. I wouldn't want to buy a dog without talking to actual people who have already bought from the breeder so I can hear their personal experience. I think that's one of the best ways to make sure it's a nice breeder!! 

It's great that their malamutes are shown, and that they've won prizes. Titles are a must along with health certs when a dog is bred! I hope that between your caretaking and your friend's little walk that the malamute will live a happy life. I'm still worried bout the whole trailer thing, though. With two people already living inside, where would he sleep? And I also hope that there is someone to watch and socialize him (probably a lot of that might end up your job, if your friend has college and a job!)...

Wow! I'm glad that all the puppies found homes, but that is very very uncommon! 

haha, when I see a dog and can't tell its gender, I just ask "what's your dog's name?" and if you can't tell from the name, you can usually tell if the owner says "his name" or "her name" smart tactics on my part, cuz I have difficulty distingishing between genders sometimes! 

and just have to say how cuuuuttee hallie looks in that pink shirt!!


----------



## spammypie

I didn't realize until just *now* that I like German auto engineering and canines! :-O

Growing up, I had German Shepherds and Miniature Schnauzers.

Today, I have a not-so-Miniature Dachshund that needs to lose a few pounds!

Anyway, we're new to this forum, so here's our introduction: Woof. :-D


----------



## Hallie

I loooooovvveee willow! Those were great suggestions  I like dawn and even Hazel. Willow really doesn't fit..ya know? I'm actually not sure what does! Also the date we are getting her may have bumped back a week or so because I just found a home for one of the other dogs that she is with so We'll have to keep her for about a week then take her to her new home, then get susy or whatever her name may be lol

Haha! yeah some things didn't quite apply to a dog..like the pregnancy test but that could be skipped. Make sure it's a BABY book and not a pregnancy book lol. 

From what I've seen about them they are extremely controversial. They are pretty dogs though! They were pedigreed and had registration papers so I think that's proof enough they are pure GSD. What is the color requirement (if any) for the GSD? I've seen black, white, black and tan, sable sooo many colors so many the white isn't considered a fault. If it was I probably wouldn't breed them.. 

Aw I wish my rabbit could do that! All she does is hop around and poop everywhere. She is litter box trained when it comes to messy things so it's no big deal. She isn't loose because hallie tries to play with her but she is in my room in a big cage and let out on a regular basis. Thats good! I almost made the mistake of getting another bunny instead of a puppy. Tell your sis to take lots of pics. I think that rule applies to every animal. 

I agree. I think hearing from past costomers is great. I'd actually worry if you couldn't find any refrences. A health garauntee is awesome. Hallie had one but all it did was replace her if she did or got sick ,obviously Peanut didn't. I'll make sure the next does! I won't be getting another puppy for about 8 years! no joke. Your breeder has a health guarantee right?

Also, if she wouldn've looked into the breed she'd see what disorders to look for and so on. I'm pretty lucky because beagles don't have any really major concerns, other than their anal glands openings are small so they can't empy when they should so the vet has to do that, gross I know. Chihuahuas have a butt load of stuff. GSDs? HD is all I know. 

Well knew develop on that whole thing. She told me after school today that she putting the deposit down still but she isn't sure because she sees how bad it sucks not having a car (she totaled hers) so I'm not sure. For me a dog beats a car anyday but it's probably for the better. The breeder was very nice in corresponding with her and answering questions. I mean I'm not saying you can't properly raise a dog in a trailer (It'd be hard) but with a large dog like you said space is limited. And if it was a trailer park that isn't a very nice place for a dog to get socialized and lots of dogs also..means lots of parvo and other diseases. 

it is but they know alot of people! Two got stolen. It's common around here, I had a shih tzu when I was five that I bearely remember that got stolen. 

Haha that's a good way! Very smart! Another pet peeve of mine is people calling Hallie Haley. it's very annoying. 

Lol thanks! She's a big baby and gets cold all the time. Plus it matches her collar and tag and trust me she doens't get called a "he" in that!


----------



## Equinox

I guess Willow reminds me a soft, quiet dog, while Dawn and Hazel are more suitable color-wise. But what names do you have in mind? And I'm sure spending some more time with her will help you think of a name that fits! And That's SO great! Finding a home for the other dog AND being able to bring her home early! Pretty awesome in my opinion!

haha, wouldn't it be funny if I did end up with a pregnancy book? I'd be like  hm, my baby book didn't have anything about pregnancy test, just a family tree (yay! good thing the dogs pedigrees are online), height/weight change (oh boy), and favorite music, food, etc... 

You're right, German shepherds come in tooonnns of different colors, I got confused with them all! There was black, white, black and tan, black and red, wolf sable, saddle sable, silver sable, and different coat lengths - long coat, stock coat, plush coat. But the people who breed for faults are not considered reputable breeders, such as breeding white German shepherds or long coat German shepherds. But reputable breeders do end up with the occasional long coat/"defected" puppy in their litter, and those puppies tend to be sold at lower prices, depending on the breeder. A white colored German shepherd would be disqualified, actually, as all white German shepherds do not meet the standard. Other coats that are considered serious faults include the long coat, washed out colors, "liver" or "blue" color, pale colors, etc... 

The panda color in the German shepherd is interesting, but not my kind of color. In my opinion, it just feels weird to associate that color with the German shepherd. nothing against them, but sort of demeaning, I think. But that's probably me  I'm like, super opinionated, especially when it comes to German shepherds and I get in arguments a lot over controversial topics. Ever heard of a "Shiloh" or "King" Shepherd? Yeah. Um, I do not approve of those at all. If the AKC ever approves of them as a recognized breed I will be banging my head against a wall over and over again. Those two dogs are just mutts with a standard, bred to look like gigantic, fluffy German shepherds so they can be advertised using the GSD reputation. Honestly, they are not German shepherds at all, the temperament is all off, the drives, the working ability. UGHHH. I hate it. They're complete rip-offs and should never ever ever be recognized. 

LOL okay that was pretty intense. Moving ooon.... 

haha, litter trained when it comes to "messy things" huh? At least that's nice. My friend's rabbit has his very own personality - and I bet yours does, too! And yes, pictures are a must must mustt... Is that her in your picture? It's like an adorable big flurry dark blob! Actually, that's probably because my laptop's battery is dying and the screen is too dark to see well xD But LOVE the new pictures! Is your cat laying on your lap? And Peanut looks so thoughtful! I love the expression on Hallie's face, too! 

My breeder has a health guarantee, and also says that if there is ANY reason I no longer want the dog I picked, due to temperament or health or other issues, within TWO years, I can get the puppy replaced or get a refund! Two whole years sure is a lot, especially if it includes temperament reasons! I loved that. 

German shepherds are very prone to hip and elbow displaysia, and if a dog has not been given the "a-normal" stamp, it should never be even considered for breeding. HD is probably a result of irresponsible breeders breeding for the "German shepherd gait", and now a bunch of GSDs with bad hips have to suffer =[[ They can also get a lot of ear infections because of the size of their ear, canine degenerative myelopathy, which is a pretty rare gene mutation that is more common in GSDs (and corgis) than in any other breeds - it affects their spinal cord and makes them loose coordination and control of muscle. Good thing it isn't very common. 

Make sure that the dog stays away from others until he gets his vaccinations! And trips to the dog park will always help. I hope her boyfriend can drive, because she will need to take the dog to the vet... I also hope she doesn't plan on making the dog sleep outside! Especially when stealing dogs is not rare where you live! We have a pretty low crime rate, especially in this little place where I am, so it's super good

LOL, actuallllyyy I used to think it was "haley", too, until you told me she was named after parent trap! then I was like OH! And now I know how to say it, at least!

*Spammypie *- Welcome to the forum!!! I love dachshunds, they're soo cute! And German shepherds (and european dogs in general) have always been a favorite of mine!

I hope to hear more about your dog!


----------



## Hallie

Yeah same here! Willow reminds me of something calm and beautiful all of which susy is but...Idk. I really like Dawn and Hazel isn't bad. I'm just too picky when it comes to names. I have like none in mind 

haha Yeah it would be like "month four ultrasound" and you would have a picture of a a puppy! I bet you'll have fun with that, I never got to get Hallie's.

Beagles come in tons too! I've seen the blue german shepherds they are stunning, I know not the standard but really pretty. My old neighbor had a GSD that was really timid and skinny and stayed on his porch, and went inside when he got home. She was a sable. What color will trent be? Well I just googled "Shiloh shepherd" and the dogs are really pretty but have a different build than GSDs. Haha it's okay! I get a little like that when it comes to beagles. Beagles come in: tri-colored, red and white, lemon and white, bluetick, bluetick with read ticks, black and white. Actually all the AKC says is "any true hound color" I HATE the silver beagles they are now becoming popular. 

haha yeah like pee, rabbit urine smells really strong so i'm glad that's in the litterbox. Yep that's her, well the picture needs to be cropped I'll fix it! Yeah Daisy was in my lap and I was hovering over her with a camera like always. Hallie has the funniest expressions. There she was playing tug with her new toy and me. 

Two years? for any reason? Gosh! that's good. Proof of a good breeder there. 

Well i guess you don't have to worry about any problems with your puppy, maybe just the occasional ear infection. I'm still waiting for hallie's first ear infection, beagles are super prone to them because of the moisture that gets stuck in their flopped ears. I bathed her yesterday and used cotton balls in her ears to keep water out and she hated it!

I will! I'll wait till about 5 months or just let him play with Hallie! If he doens't hurt her. Yeah it's sad to see the dog go though, at lease I'll get susy though. I'll be honest if I ever saw a malamute sitting chained up in a trailer park i'd take it! I don't think they'll chain him or at least I hope not...Lucky! Well we live in a good neighborhood but right next door is the "bad" neighborhood. 

It's okay! It's mainly people who call her Haley AFTER I tell them her name lol


----------



## GeorgeGlass

I am soooooo not a 15 year old girl.


----------



## Great Dane

GeorgeGlass said:


> I am soooooo not a 15 year old girl.


Could have fooled me.


----------



## Sebastian_Doggs

Equinox said:


> PuppyLove95 – you get points for trying! xD
> You’re luckyyy, GSDs are #3! And Shih Tzus? Really? I don’t think I’ve ever seen one!! That is so weird!
> Hmm… high school… last year was my first year and it wasn’t too scary! I felt like it was going to be SO different, but the transition is really easy. Yeah, classes are harder and you get more homework, but all that stuff about people stuffing freshmen in lockers isn’t true at alllll. All of the upperclassmen were really really nice and helpful. In fact, the meanest people probably were the freshmen! No need to be scared  I totally agree with Sebastian Doggs, I love high school! I actually think there’s less drama in high school for me in middle school (or was it because everything we fought over then just plain stupid?)!
> 
> Oh, and how is the whole getting a puppy thing going for you? Does a Christmas puppy/dog look possible, or are you waiting for the summer?
> 
> Sebastian Doggs – I realllly hate piano! I mean, I like playing it in my spare time but lessons kill me. Definitely quitting soon. But I like guitar, cuz I’m taking lessons from my friend, and it’s pretty fun… and I also suck at it!
> 
> Hallie – hm… names… what color is she? Same as Hallie’s? What’s her personality like? Do you have any names already in mind?
> 
> Omg, that’s horrible about Peanut! I hope he’s okay!! Give him some extra hugs and tell me if you find out anymore about him. But actually, I think he has pretty good health for a dog rescued from a puppy mill! Well, if Hallie never learns to not pee indoors (though she probably will soon), you should just have her sleep on your bed and go in your mom’s room!
> 
> You are so right, before I really thought and researched about owning a dog, I just imagined me getting tons and tons of dogs. Then I went into this research/forum frenzy and I feel so overwhelmed! There is SO much to getting a dog, and I am really glad I knew enough to do my research instead of buying a dog just like that. Cuz who’d know how I would cope with that?!
> 
> LOL of course 3 is okay! Along with a buunnch of other pets! I wish I had so many animals in my house. And yep, cats are great and all and they can get affectionate, but the world always revolves around them in their mind! Not like a dog at all. I think that all of this research and waiting builds up the anticipation and excitement for a dog, so when someone finally gets the dog it feels so amazing!!! I have no idea why I love dogs so much, but I have asked for one all my life and I’ve never lived with one before and I’m happy that I finally get one! It’s so funny because I’d be sitting there next to my mom and suddenly I’d jump up and be like “I’m getting a puppy!!” and freak her out. Haha, she hates that.
> 
> Oh, and are there even cat breeders?!? But you’re right, my Tiger was doing great the last time we checked, but we’re not in contact with his new owners anymore because they moved and changed phone numbers. =[
> 
> Actually, the one I watched the person was beating a raccoon dog, so it might not have been the same. I watched the whole thing and it was terrible and they were skinning the poor animal WHILE it was still ALIVE. It was so disgusting it made me want to cry.
> 
> And yepp, I’ve been to China and it’s pretty fun! It was a major shopping spree, everything there is so cheap and I walked around with literally 2000 chinese dollars in my pocket and bought whatever I felt like. Once, I got this $15 bracelet (Chinese dollars) and paid for it with a $100 bill. LOL that kinda freaked the store owner out. And you’re always bargaining, too when it comes to buying things. There’s like a jacket for $200 and we keep on arguing until the price drops down to like $75. So fun, but apparently I get ripped off a lot because I don’t know how much things are actually worth. The bad part is that it really smells in some places and it gets really dirty… The houses are small and the size of a hotel room, because the people all live in high buildings, and some don’t have air conditioning or heaters… my mom’s friend is pretty rich and she has a nice house. And that was about the size of a one storied house, and she was considered wealthy…
> 
> But I hate the lack of animals the most. I only saw three kinds of live animals 1) that one adorable dog my cousin owned and 2) a lot of horses at this one tourist attaction. I got to ride one! And 3) camels… I rode camels too, and they stink! They think we’re so weird for owning pets. They have the one child policy there and they devote everything to that one kid. To them, pets aren’t practical and they think they just eat up money. Huh. Their loss, really. And my cousin who did have a dog obviously didn’t really know how to take care of one. I mean, yeah, the dog was happy and healthy looking, but they only fed him cooked human food from their table and the dog only seemed to like my cousin and his mom. When I first came in he growled and snapped and it took a lot of treats and ear rubs to get him to warm up to me.
> 
> I love ferrets! And actually, my sister was going to get one before my mom realized how expensive they were and that we weren’t prepared to get one! So no ferret, but if we got a ferret I don’t think a puppy would’ve been possible, so yay for me! Instead, she’s getting a rabbit. And you’re right, a ferret is like a puppy or a kitten, which makes them cute, but sometimes annoying. They NEVER runs out of energy!! It’s incredible. And they’re always biting, at fingers, too. It doesn’t hurt, but it’s annoying! I love them, though.
> 
> I thought $1200 was an ammaazzing price! My mom was like we’re paying $3000 for the initial cost of the puppy, and no more. And that price is under half of our budget! That is so cool, I came in here and I was still picking through breeders and not so sure, and now I’ve got a good idea as to my puppy’s parents, breeder, diet, and name! Wow! I even changed breeders twice after I heard some more about them, and I’m really excited. So he’ll be Trent vom HausReid, and the kennel will probably provide a registration name… I’m not dead set on the Raw Diet, but I’ve heard tons of good things about it. It’ll be a lot of work and convincing, so I might go with dog food. I was thinking Innova Evo or Solid Gold or something like that, but I might see what the breeder suggests. And I might home make some foods, too, for treats! What was Hallie eating?
> 
> Aw, I know how stubborn people can get when it comes to decisions. What attracted her to that particular breeder?!? You should let her know that just because they’re in Alaska breeding Alaskan Malamutes doesn’t mean they’ll be top quality. I bet there are tons of irresponsible breeders in German breeding GSDs! Do they have a website at all? And that’s so weird!!! Not ask any questions about her lifestyle, plans, or anything? How can she expect to be matched with the right dog? Because if those breeders hand out puppies on a first come first serve basis, it won’t be very good… she could end up with a dog that is entirely not for her! They should at least ask some more through email or phone call or something… Oh well, if she’s already paid for him, then I hope that she gets a good puppy! And either way, she’ll definitely get a friend for life! I mean, look at Peanut – he was from a puppy mill (although Chihuahaus are probably easier to handle than a grown malamute!)!
> 
> We can all be snapping away with our cameras! Her dog is going to tower over mines, but what I love about German shepherds is that their coat changes so drastically as they grow. Their coloring as puppies are really really different compared to when they’re full grown! She have any names in mind? You should help her pick some out!
> 
> Wait, that one friend has another dog now? I hope she adopted it and didn’t pay for a “designer dog”. And what happened to her Dalmation again? Oh pugs and other toy dogs here are SO popular. There are so many of them around, and they are really cute!
> 
> !!!! That picture is SOO SOO cuuutte!! Look at Hallie making friends with that dog, she’s such a sweetie. That isn’t the chow mix, is it? Because it doesn’t really look it…
> and are there two huskies there? I’m bad at telling the difference between huskies and mals, but I love them all! And look at the dogs wearing clothing! You should put some pictures of Hallie in her fancy attire!
> 
> And no I haven’t read Marley and Me yet, but I really really want to! Everyone’s saying that’s the book every dog lover should read!
> 
> Oh, and this is a grandma monster post. Totally beat yours!


lol I hate practicing piano too. Playing is alright, but only when its not boring classical music lol.


----------



## Equinox

*Hallie - *any luck finding a name for the beagle?! And don't worry, I was pretty picky figuring out a name, too. I made a list of names, crossed a bunch out, and then asked for second opinions.

The blue German shepherds are okay, but not my favorite. Sort of like a washed out black... The only solid blues I've seen (in real life and online) are all long coats, which I'm also not fond of. But I do love the White German shepherds! I think they look absolutely gorgeous! My favorite color is a dark/black sable, which is common enough among the working lines. 

I'm not sure what my puppy will be, since the breeder will be selecting him from the litter for us based on temperament, but here's a picture of his parents- 
Dam -








pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/529500.html
Sire (I can only find a head shot) -








pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/550624.html

Silver beagles (google searching, I've never actually seen one!) look cute, but I am really really not a fan of faded, or washed out colors on dogs that normally have bold, defined coloring, whether it fits the standard or not! But I have pretty bad experiences with the whole "shiloh/king" shepherd thing. I saw this person walking her dog and being the dog lover that I am, I compliment her, saying "gorgeous girl you have, is she a GSD mix?". the reply: "no, actually, she's a purebred Shiloh shepherd". Yeah, this is the part where I should walk away, but lo and behold we were both waiting for someone outside the same school (I was picking up my friend's little sister). So I'm like "well, actually, there's no such thing. Major kennels don't recognize anything called "shiloh shepherds". you've just got a nice looking mutt with 'standards' in your hands." yeah, she kinda got all huffy on me, but I didn't especially care  I get into arguments all the time like that

not sure if it's cuz you changed Lexie's picture or because my laptops coming to life, but I can see her now! So cute, I lovee the floppy ears! She looks so fluffy <3 You caught great pictures of all your pets! And yep, I heard floppy eared dogs have to get their ears checked more often because of ear infections. Does Hallie hate baths, too, or is it just the cotton balls? 

I hate seeing dogs chained up or inside a car by itself in hot weather. Makes me SO angry  but I'm sure that if the malamute's taught proper behavior (ie be nice to other dogs, no biting, no super rough playing) it'll be fine. Why did your friend choose malamutes? 

lol that makes me feel better! You should tell them to watch the Parent Trap xD


----------



## Equinox

GeorgeGlass said:


> I am soooooo not a 15 year old girl.


lucky you!! 15 has been a pretty not so fun age 



Sebastian_Doggs said:


> lol I hate practicing piano too. Playing is alright, but only when its not boring classical music lol.


my favorite has always been the romantic period, then baroque, then classical. Although my favorite favorite is Beethoven, I can play Moonlight Sonata over and over again and not get tired! 

But mostly I hate lessons and practicing chords and scales and songs I don't want to play. I just like printing off sheet music to my favorite songs and sitting down on my own time to play!


----------



## Hallie

Well she's here! She is a dream to walk, she just trots beside me. She is going back friday though. She was horrible with hallie, I'm very protective over Hallie so when she is scared because of another dog I brought in I feel very guilty...Susy is good though. Maybe they'll do a little better as the days progress.

haha I was taking a quiz on dog breeds and a bulldog came up and one of the options was "shiloh shepherd". They are pretty mutts lol. All of the silver beagles I've seen haven't had pedigrees or AKC registration, some online claim to but.. I need proof.

I get in those arguments all the time. Well the lady was going to find out sooner or later the dog was a mutt. I just hope she didn't pay alot for it..that would suck. I'm sure later she'll thank you! 

Thanks, that's from carrying a camera around all the time. Constant flash...they hate it! The rabbit is actually the most demanding out of all the animals. Her litter box has to be cleaned every single day and fresh food and water and hay ect..alot of care. 

She wanted or he wanted...whoever lol wanted a big pretty dog that would be fairly large. I'll ask her about it but last I heard putting the deposit down was still an "iffy". You won't like this but that evil drop-dogs-off friend just got a new dog. A little beagle puppy with the same heritage as hallie, aka half sisters. She is taking good care of it though and if it ever needs a home I'm here.

After susy coming I'm almost certain I don't want another dog for a long time, Hallie isn't ready for it and neither am I. I just don't have the time!
Hallie went rabbit hunting! Hit a trail and followed it, we actually jumped a rabbit and it was cool to see her follow the same exact trail but only for about 3 minutes then she was back at my side. She just isn't a hunter lol she's a mommy's girl.

Susy-









Destiny the pup-


----------



## Equinox

Aww, what do you mean by "horrible with Hallie"? Is Hallie scared of her and avoiding her, jealous, or is Susy being possessive? How are they now? It'd be so terrible if you had to send her back, but it's true that you should do what's best for Hallie, since she's your little baby! Susy does look like a sweetie, though <3

I remember taking one of those quizzes before, but I forgot my results... lemme take it again... The Animal Planet breed selector says I should get Belgians (Belgian Malinois, Belgian Sheepdog, Belgian Tervuren), German shepherds, Australian or Dobermans. Yayy! I love lovee Belgians (especially the Malinois) but there's noooo way I can handle or provide for one, since I've never had a dog before and don't plan to compete. And Dobermans, love Dobermans, but I like GSDs better. Did you get a beagle in the breed selector?
Just too the dogbreedinfo selector quizzy annndd... I got a bunch of mutts. So I say I want "purebreds" and still get mutts. I also got the "Shiloh Shepherd" and "King Shepherd" and what the heck is a Banter Bulldogge? Okay, I have to say I think the "Bohemian Shepherd" is pretty cute 
I also got GSD, English Bulldog, Boxer, Norwegian Elkhound, and some others... 
Oh, you know what else I got? "Shepadoodle". Ewwwww. like, ewwwwwwwwww. A GSD x Poodle mix. I mean, I love all dogs, but I think breeding and selling those should be illegal. They have those at an awful price of over $1000. It defies everything a German shepherd should be >.<

Okay I am done ranting, I promise 

The rabbit is the most demanding?! Really? Wow, I wouldn't have imagined that. I should totally tell my sister and ask her if she really wants one now, but all she probably can imagine is my friend's rabbit, all prim and proper and potty trained. Is the cat the easiest to care for?

Oh boy, another dog? I hope she makes sure that her new dog is vaccinated and safely protected so she won't get lost or stolen. Has Hallie met her sister yet? Is Destiny the pup? ooooo she is SO cuute! haha, if I were your friend, I'd want to scoop her up and take her home, too! I love those huge eyes! Will she be the same color as she grows, or do beagles also have a huge change in coat pattern as they grow older?

That's really cool, I hope Hallie had lots of fun! Was that her first rabbit hunt? Of course she'd think you're loads more fun than some old wild rabbit! It's sweet that she prefers to stick by your side! 


Oh, and January 17th, I'm driving up to Salem to talk to the breeder and maybe (probably) make a deposit!


----------



## Hallie

Ow I thought I replied to this! Oops! Idk what happend 

I took those silly "what kind of dog is right for you" things and I always get breeds I know wouldn't match. Haha my first match was alaskan malamute! Probably because I said I could excercise a dog a lot  

Susy is gone...bittersweet moment I guess?!?! She really liked to "put Hallie in her place" Hallie couldn't drink water, eat, even play without susy being a bully. 
How ironic that you got shiloh shepherd as one of your results! haha Shepadoodles are cute actually I like how they look but I can't stant "oodles" not the dogs just the "breeders" and owners. Over 1000 for a mutt? Sheesh! I bet they don't have proper test done or anything. I'm with you there, I think people should go through a dog breeding class and take a test before they are allowed to breed a dog. 

Destiny's ears will get longer, her ears will turn a very dark brown and we are sure what will become of the black face because it is turning a bit brown in places. Beagles are like GSDs in the coat color change. All tricolored beagles are born almost completely black and white! Hard to imaging, they look like little mutts when they are born. 

The rabbit is demanding and very hard to keep socialized, you have to hold them every single day to keep them ...nice. The cat is the easiest! Change the litter box, put down food and water..done! haha 

Awww your dog dream is coming true! 
Hallie met a GSD pup! he was absolutely adorable, HUGE floppy ears, sloped back funny bouncy gait. Hallie had fun with him. I'll post a picture. His name was "Sarge" cocky owner though lol 


Here's Hallie and Sarge at the dog park
My little brother couldn't get enough of the pup lol


----------



## Equinox

Lol, I do that allll the time on Facebook and Myspace, I think I reply to my friends and then a month later they're like "why aren't you talking to me?"

hope you and Hallie had a fun Christmas!

I'm always sooo vague on those breed matching quizzes, cuz I say "doesn't matter" a lot to the questions, because it really doesn't matter! I could handle low or high energy, lots of shedding or bald dogs xD so I get tons of results.

aww, that's sad about Susy, but I'm glad you tried so hard to keep her, and that you're doing the best thing for Hallie. I think it's most important to keep your own little baby happy first! 

I see pet stores asking $2000 for a mutt, and it bugs me. They are completely adorable and I want to take them home, but it's really not worth the money and heartbreak when you find out they're sick with one thing or the other.

I think its really fun watching puppies change as they grow, especially when their coat colors change so obviously  So will Destiny be looking somewhat like Hallie when she grows up? They look so different!

My sister and I are looking through adoptable rabbits in our area in the Humane Society website. She wants a white girl with black spots, and she doesn't mind the breed. So actually, I'm doing all the looking and sending her suggestions. A lot of them don't match up with her "criteria" but I'm pretty sure she won't mind what the rabbit looks like once she's met them! We'll probably be bringing a rabbit home before April or so... 2009 is the year for pets!

Awww, the pup is soo cute!! He looks like a sweetie! You can tell what the owner thinks of him and his dog just by the name, I'm thinking  Hallie sure makes friends fast ^-^
My little sister is slowly falling in love with German shepherd puppies, but that's cuz I made her sit through while I go through a bunch of them. She now wants what she calls a "pudgy sausage puppy". she likes the plush and long coat pups the best, and they're so fluffy when they're young and the ones she saw were pretty chubby, so she thinks they look like they have sausage legs... she's a weirdo...


----------



## Hallie

Yeah Hallie and I had a very nice christmas..not a white one though how was yours?

Haha that's what I do! I mean its the truth, if I really really wanted I could spend 2hr+ a day excercising a dog! Of course around here I rarely spend more than an hour lol.

Yeah she was good dog...just not for me and Hallie I think. 

OMg! I know exactly what you mean! I saw a $1500 "Maltipoo" at a petstore once and a $3000 chocolate labradoodle  I guess mutts are expensive there too?

Well her ears won't be quite as long and we aren't sure if her black will completely change to brown but yes, for the most part she'll look like a darker smaller Hallie! I like how they change but It sucks when they grow up and that's the end, I guess changing colors is one of those camera things, take a ton of pics!

Aw that's good! I suggest a rabbit 1yr and older because they are so mellow after about a year and a half. Mine's nearly two and just calmed down. Make sure you post a pic of her rabbit! I'd love to see it! What is her criteria? Good luck 

He was a very nice little pup and the owner just wouldn't talk to anyone else and call his dog each time we tried to pet the little guy! I'm lucky to get a picture of him. Makes me want a GSD  Aww that's cute, they kinda do look like little sausages LOL. I think fat puppies are as cute as they come your sister is so right with that! So she likes the long haired and you like the short?


----------



## Equinox

The snow was melting by Christmas and now it's almost gone  But we DID have some very, very white days before Christmas! First snow in December that I can remember, and our family had to cancel travel plans! We had 14 inches of snow!! O.O Considering that here in Oregon the most I remember is one or two inches of snow in March or so, that was really something... it snowed like 6 inches, then there was freezing rain, and then snow, so we had a bunch of snow, and on top, a layer of ice, and then snow on top of the ice. Fun!

and I got no Christmas presents, but my parents are out right now buying it... I know what I'm getting either way, so I don't mind waiting a few days 

Puppymills + Pet stores + Ignorant people + stupid cute names given to mutts = expensive "designer" mutts.

lol, maybe you should get a chameleon or an octopus so you can watch them always changing! xD but I know what you mean, it's fun watching them change, but then you realize you got a big adult in your hands who's going to be staying the way she is!

Most of the rabbits I've been browsing are between 8 months - 2 years old, which is a good age. I heard they lived on average, like 7 years, right? Her criteria - she must be white with black or gray spots, she must be a girl, she can't be older than 3 years old, she has to be fluffy and cute, she can't have red eyes, and she has to be unique looking. Haha, yeah right. I totally did not go by her criteria, though I tried sticking with it (like looking for black and white younger females). But I doubt she'll care so much when she sees the rabbits. She also was like "I wanna breed her to make babies with my friend's rabbits!!" Me: *punches her in the face and goes on in a 2 hour lecture*
we don't get along so well.

Aww, really? He wouldn't let the puppy get pet? But they're supposed to get pet lots and lots - all part of socialization! Did the puppy respond well? I don't meet many young pups with good recalls. I've seen a few people though who think they're pretty cool for having a German shepherd or a Doberman or Rottie by their side... eh. And then, of course, there are most people who get kind of annoyed when someone runs the other way at the sight of a GSD or Dobie. 

I think all babies look kinda sausage-y! I call my baby cousin sausage toes. Doesn't make my aunt so happy, but it's true! 
My sister really likes long haired, she thinks they're pretty, which they are, but that's the only important thing for her. I've been to the pet store and she's like "I want that dog... why not? It's pretty". And she's 13 years old. I like long hairs, but I just don't really want one. I prefer the stock coat look. Of course, my sister looks at the stock coats and she's like "they're not fat, whhhhyyyy??". me: "its actually because they have shorter fur" her: *fish eye*


----------



## Hallie

Oh.My.Gosh. you don't even know how lucky you are do you? We haven't had snow in like...forever! You got very close to a white christmas. No christmas presents? That has to suck! I got some good stuff alot of money, but I'm not sure if I want an ipod touch or spend it all on Hallie, I would feel bad for not spending it all on her but I havne't gotten anything for myself in like...forever! What are you getting for Christmas?

That is a very nice and true equation there! I don't see what attracts people to designer mutts, labradoodles I can understand...Shepadoodles? 

When Hallie completely lost the little "mask" It sucked, no more changing and it was symoblic of the puppy days ending. Now what I have is a one-shade-of-brown beautiful grown up..kind of lol. I don't really like reptiles or sea creatures 

Well going by her criteria it shouldn't be so hard, the only difficult thing is the fluffy part. The only fluffy ones are the jersey which is rare(here anyways) and the lion head, the lion head lose their mane I believe as they age or vice versa they are hard to find in shelters too. I reccommend anything except a dutch! I've seen alot of great well behaved dutches but I've had two who were very sensitive and not the affectionate type. The house bunny website is a GREAT website! Does your sis plan on keeping it outside or in? Very nice with the lecture! there are enough homeless babies out there, not to mention rabbits can be difficult to successfully breed (not the breeding or getting pregnant part just the raising part)

I have to agree. Even I was a sausage as a baby! I love fat babies, I have to kind of agee with your sis though! I've always been partial to the fluff fat babies than the slender ones. Then of course I have a chihuahua and a beagle..go figure! I'm looking at getting a puppy during the summer, a bigger breed. Maybe Hallie will be ready then and so will I. 

The pup was very friendly and played well. You know GSDs a lot better than me, how old do you think that pup was going by the size and coloring? I do belive it was too young to be in a dog park, there are age restrictions. The guy also had a very hyper Husky so maybe he does know how to take care of an entergetic breed. I think he was one of those "look how cool my dog is" guys. He kept walking around saying "perfect stance, great movement". My mom was watching him and noticed he didn't want to touch the dogs hips...also the dog's knees were rubbing together on his back legs...is that normal? even for a Gsd?

Shorter GSDs require less grooming on the upside. And they are just as cute! It's 60 something outside, I got up at 8 and played fetch with Hallie today is another dog park day. If little sarge is there I'll take more pics..of course!


----------



## Equinox

I do know how lucky I am, actually! We got a whole entire week off of school, and an early winter break... so our winter break was 3 weeks long!!! Loved that. 

So much snow we got snowed in, so no presents. But my parents are shopping right now and telling me what they got me. I got a wii game, dvd, and an iTouch. Apparently I'm responsible enough for another iPod (after losing my first 2). And I got some money from my parent's friends on Christmas, and a few weeks back got a new cellphone. So I'm pretty satisfied! 

how much money did you get? I think you should get something nice for yourself - after all, this is probably the only time all year you treat yourself to something cool of your own. Besides, I don't think you'll want to get some $200 ball toy for her, would you...?  

I think it's false advertising that has everyone interested. "No shedding! New exotic designer breeds! Sweet tempered, perfect for the family!". gross. And pet stores are filled with them, and since most people shop at pet stores (gross X 10), everyone carries around one of these new (not) breeds! And so others think they're cool and go buy them too and funds backyard breeders, pet stores, and puppy mills. 
I pet shepadoodles are advertised as the "wonderful loyal GSD only no shedding and so much cuter!" GSDs shed a LOT. And plus, I bet it's because people see how much money is made off of labradoodles, and since German shepherds are the 3rd most popular breed, they figure this'll get them some good money, too.

Fluffy is difficult. And she thinks the smaller the rabbit, the cuter. I have a tiring job rabbit-searching for her! I'm just starting to learn the different breeds of rabbits... oh, we're definitely keeping the rabbit inside. I don't approve of outside pets of any sorts (except for horses, of course!). I give her a lot of lectures.

I was a sausage baby too  and very cute, if I do say so myself. 
oooh, what breeds are you thinking? Are you going to try to adopt, or find a breeder? If you adopt, does your shelter allow the whole "bring in your whole family and pet to see how you and the shelter dog gets along" kind of thing? I know the local shelter here does. 

Tough to tell age by coloring, and I'm not that good at telling age (in people and dogs!), but judging from the ears and size, I would say he's around 4-5 months-ish. "Perfect stance, great movement"? Stance as in a free stack? I had thought that German shepherd were often taught/put into a stack... never met one that would do it naturally. If the dog's knees rubbed together, how could it be great movement? I don't think any dog's knees should be rubbing together like that, I hope the pup's alright. Did you ever ask where he got his dog from?

German shepherds shed lots and lots and lots and lots, so yep, a long haired GSD require toons of grooming. I think it's like 40 degrees right now, and I'm wearing pajamas and a huge coat. 

I'll be you'll take pictures even if he isn't! If you catch him, be sure to post the pics!


----------



## Hallie

Okay now I'm extremely jealous!

Haha I know what you mean! I'm just getting another Ipod Hallie destroyed my nano. Haha yeah I can see how you would be satisfied! I need a new cellphone and I want the new Ipod then after that everything goes to my little girl 

Definitely no more expensive dog toys. I think I'll get the ipod then spend the left over (if there is any) on new squeaky toys becuase Hallie ripped out the squeaker of the last intact toy she _had_ today. 

I got about $275 I'm good with that  I also got alot of clothes and my favorite Item of all...beagle socks! these socks my mom or "santa" ordered that has a picture of Hallie on them and says Beagle on top. I think my friends think I'm nuts at this point. 

Yeah I forgot about that. They do that with purebreds too. I've heard tons of stories about $2000 labradoodles that families end up turning in to the shelter or rehoming because it isn't hypoallerginic! The Shepadoodles were cute but I think GSDs have a better look to them, they look so..majestic. Shepadoodles look like toys or something. I noticed alot more GSD mixes and Golden mixes have appeared lately. 

I would also reccommend a larger one. Yeah your job seems verrry hard! Large bunnies can go for walks, Mine is about 2lbs and I can't find a harness to fit her and she's easily lost (under bed ect.) I have to admit my rabbit spent a month in a hutch on our back deck , I moved her back in though =) 

Our shelter does that too! They have a nice meeting area you can bring your family and other dog in to meet various shelter dogs. I'm not sure what I'll do. I know my mom wants a purebred but I really want a mutt, a long haired dog though preferably male. 

Oh he was kinda small and all dogs must be at least 4 months to enter the dog park, and the owner said he got him 5 weeks ago so I was wondering. Yep I had a feeling he didn't know what he was talking about. Well I know that his knees rubbing together must hurt! I've seen Hallie do a nice free stance before, far from perfect. I guess that's what he meant, he was so rude I just took pics and moved to the other end. 

60 here! but declining fast. The dog park today was sooo fun! Wouldn't you guess it...a playful GSD was there. Not a pup though and definitely not little sarge. 

Today was very eventful both with Hallie and my boyfriend...well ex lol. 

Hallie and the GSD whom I couldn't a good pic of 

















Hallie in a nice "free stance" it'd be perfect except for her tail and her front legs should be a bit further back


----------



## Equinox

No need to be jealous anymore, all the snow's melted, just like that... *sigh* I was hoping it'd last so we'd get another week off of school! xD Wishful thinking, of course.

That is so cute! Beagle socks! I should ask for German shepherd mittens or something... My sister only wanted clothing for Christmas so today we went to the mall and got a BUNCH of new clothing for her. I did not enjoy it, since I hate standing inside Abercrombie, the smell kills me. But I did get a cute new jacket, for being so nice and watching her pick through clothing... 

Also there was a pet store at the mall, so of course I had to go in and take a look at the dogs. I got SO mad!! I made a huge ranting post about it in the general forum. lol, it just had me pretty angry I needed to tell someone about it. Especially cuz my sister hates hearing my rants and lectures! I'd say about 80% of the dogs there were mutts, and they were more expensive than the purebreds! 
One of the things I love best about the German shepherd is their regal/majestic look. Mixing them with a poodle does not make me so happy. I have yet to actually see a shepadoodle where I live, though.

Rabbits go for walks?!? Wow! I sure have a lot to learn, no wonder my sister made me do the learning and researching. That's so interesting, I'll have a rabbit harness in one hand, the bunny hopping along and a hyped up puppy on a leash in the other. I'll look so cool 

I think the cool thing about going to shelters is that you have in mind what kind of dog you want to get, and then you walk in, find the dog you just have to have, and it turns out not at all matching what you wanted. My mom is one of those people who is "as long as it's cute or pretty, don't care if it's a mutt or a purebred". My sister takes after her. Did you know that in shelters people are a lot less likely to adopt a black dog? It's pretty sad. The local shelter, for Black Friday, had a huge discount on all of the black dogs offered up for adoption, which wa really nice, because a lot of dogs found nice homes. 

Ex/boyfriend drama? Oh fun! lol, I'm stuck between wanting to know what happened and not wanting to be nosy *nudgenudge* 
That GSD is a nice looking dog, I like it when their fur color isn't faded out but distinct. Who's tail is that in front? xD

Wow! Look at Hallie! She's such a gorgeous girl <3


----------



## Hallie

Well you still got an extra week!

Haha yeah they are pretty comfy if I don't say so myself! I don't get people like that I'd rather have anything except clothes! Abercrombie,Hollister,ect I think they all smell the same LOL. I usually pass up Abercrombie, but I love Hollister. Was the mall crowded? Wow that's alot of expensive mutt. When the pet store here was open there were often just one or two mutts.I bet there were alot of people in the pet store. I think I've seen one shepadoodle at the grooming section of petsmart..I'm not sure though. I know what you mean if I ever got a GSD (you make me want one) then I'd probably want a very regal one, it would go great with my goofy beagle. 

Yes Rabbits can go for walks, it takes a ton of socialization though but I've seen a couple that can. Mine were always to small. It's really good to research though! Rabbits have alot of attitude though, mine will charge hallie and Daisy. She is also very vocal!

Yeah I heard about the black dog thing. The one time we ever got a dog directly from the shelter it was a longhaired black dog. I love shelters because of that too, and because you can always find the temperment you want. I've met the biggest sweethearts there. 

Yes! Well his dad actually bred and raised labs for hunting and the puppies were adorable! We dated for a total of 5 days so i don't count it lol.One time there was this guy named josh but Hallie HATED him. Like hated hated so I told him we should be friends lol!

I'm not sure whose tail that was,I just couldn't get a good pic of the guy. Yeah his markings were very rich in color. He wasn't neutered (big dog park no no) so he had to stay on a leash so he wouldn't keep trying to hump this poor golden. 

I guess that's a free stance! It's not on a flat surface so her topline looks great but it's really too slopey. Thanks  I have to send her AKC papers in tomorrow and UKC as well and one needs a stance picture so I gotta do it right this time!


----------



## Equinox

I like clothes, but I think they make lousy gifts. I mean, I'd much rather just buy clothing randomly when I see something I like than just get a bunch of jeans and jackets for Christmas. LOL I'm the exact same way!! I cannot stand Abercrombie's smell, and I don't care for the clothing at all, but I loove Hollister. I know it's a branch of Abercrombie, but the more beachie theme makes it more casual than Abercrombie's look/theme. Of course, my sister's favorite place to shop happens to be Abercrombie. I am more of a Zumiez and Hot Topic kind of person. I love Hollister jeans, they fit like perfectly. Hate American Eagle and Abercrombie jeans. You know that those stores slant their mirrors so people look skinnier and better when they try clothing on in the fitting rooms? xD 

There were a LOT of people at the pet store. One family brought in a guinea pig they purchased a week ago, and it got sick. Another had problems with their puppy and were asking about food. Next to us were these people who were fawning over this terrier mix (forgot what designer name it was called!) and the dog looked pretty unhealthy and they bought it anyway. 

I think all nicely bred and raised German shepherds have a very regal look. My mom prefers the standard black and tan or black and red color, while my sister likes dark sables because they're unique looking and long and plush coats because it's cute. I like the working line, so that's mostly sables and bicolors. 

Vocal?! They make... noises? Woah. I am learning something new, I have never heard a rabbit speak and never thought to ask. Does Lexie get to be the boss of the family?  That would be so cool to take a rabbit for a walk, I'm going to tell my sister about that!

Aww, lab puppies are so cuute! They're all so clumsy and completely adorable. My friend had a neighbor who bred labs, and we'd go and play with them all the time. Ooh 5 days... were the puppies the only good thing about him? xD Poor Josh, but hey, they say that dogs are good judges of character, so Hallie was probably onto something!

The German shepherd wasn't neutered? And his owner took him to a dog park?! I hope he planned on getting him neutered later! I'm still trying to find out where the nearest dog park is where I live.

Does Hallie have like an official register name? Stacking is soo tough. I helped my friend stack his GSD once, and apparently it's best if 3 people are doing the job. The dog just looks at us like we're idiots and wasting her time. It took us like 40 pictures before we got one that we thought was alright.


----------



## Hallie

I agree! that's what I do I just get clothes when I see something that I like I hate getting them as gifts. I don't like abercrombie's clothes either! Haha really? I had no Idea Hollister was a branch of abercrombie..maybe that's why they smell the same to me lol! Rue 21 (if you have those there) used to have dog clothes. Of course only in extra small! I've never been to hot topic, they have it in our mall though, what kind of clothes do they have? They slant their mirrors? That's really creative! I never try on clothes at the store though 

NEVER get guinea pigs and or rabbits from pet stores. Never ever! Everything i have ever bought (animal wise) was from a breeder even my rabbit. Well best of luck to the terrier mix pup...I can't believe how many designer breeds there are. On www.Dogbreedinfo.com they take up like 75% of the list of breeds.

I'm like your mom I really like the original black and tan, So your pup is from working lines? That'll be fun, and like you said before it'll get you in shape! What is a bi color? Now I'm the one learning!

Well mine is full of attitude and she kinda growls at the cat..like a weird grunting noise. I'll have to tape it! 

I loveeeee loooovvvee chocolate lab puppies! They are to die for they're so cute! lucky, my neighbors have a mean shiba mix and that's it. I helped deliver a litter of labs at my dads and they were adorable only yellow and black..no chocolate  Haha yeah his labs were cuter than him! Well josh is an okay guy but...gross. 

At our dog park it isn't require it's just reccommended but for other dog's sake you shouldn't bring an un fixed adult in. The dog was off leash for a total of 5 minutes when he started harrassing a golden. Hallie is getting fixed just after she turns a year so far she doesn't give off any..smell to the guys I guess because the GSD wouldnt' even play with her. 

Dog parks are amazing! They can be dangerous but watch your dog's interactions and your pup should be fine. Wait till he has all of his shots of course. 

Yeah it's like "Little D's (blank)" We have to make up something to fill the blank and then it has be approved, Little D's is the kennel name. Yeah I heard it's hard! I'll probably get my dad and the breeder to do it I'm a slacker! Well hearing what that dog went through I'm sure Hallie won't have fun. She is hitting the "teenage" months and is a nightmare right now. 
Oh did you hear about Joe Biden's wife buying a German Shepherd from a notorious amish puppy mill?


----------



## Equinox

Yep, Hollister is a cali beach themed branch of Abercrombie, and so much better. It smells better, too. I have never heard of Rue 21, only a Forever 21! But that sounds sooo cute! I have never seen a single clothing store sell anything for pets =( Hot Topic has nice clothing, and a huge variety. I mostly get the t-shirts and jackets with band logos and random patterns, there are some really bright colored clothing, like i had a hoodie that was black and pink striped and the pink was like hot neon pink xD I stood out when I wore it. They also have skinny jeans and belts and they sold the Twilight clothes and To Write Love on Her Arms stuff. At the mall I go to, they actually don't slant the mirrors! Which is nice, because I always try something on when I shop in case it doesn't fit right.

I just wouldn't buy anything, pets, supplies, food, at all from a pet store. I feel like I'm feeding them money to go off and buy and abuse more animals, so I get supplies from places that don't sell pets, or if they do, just fish, because it's tough to find a supply only store here. Since we're going to adopt the rabbit, we'll be fine  
Ack, dogbreedinfo... I don't like that website very much. I was reading all of their pages and there's a lot of things I would disagree with. It also bugs me how they call the designer breeds "hybrids". I just go there for fun and pictures of dog breeds.

Yep, I'm going to try to get a lower drive working line, and even though, he'll have tons of energy, I just know it! The black and red, I think is absolutely gorgeous, but that's restricted pretty much to the show lines. Bi colors are usually mostly black with tan markings around the legs, chest, cheek, and above the eyes (like tan eyebrows!). 
http://www.4germanshepherds.com/bodo_100_dpi_stack.JPG

My neighbors right now are pretty diversified. The house to the left has a golden retriever, two houses to the right have two golden labs, the house to the left has some sad designer breed (thinking a maltese cross), two houses to the left has a German shepherd x husky mix, the house across has a golden lab and a jack russel terrier mix, and the house by that has 4 black cats. My friend in the next block (also named Josh xD) has a mastiff and rottweiler. So I hang out with dogs a lot!

Chocolate labs are really pretty, and I don't get to see many. Aww, don't be to demanding of your ex, it's hard to be cuter than a puppy!  ooh, Josh is one of THOSE guys. I've met *dated* my share of THOSE guys. They're nice at first and then I realized just how weird/gross they are and I can't even look at them now >.< I am soo much wiser now, though, I swear. 

Eh, that guy's dog ought to have had a _super_ good recall, because an intact dog, no matter what breed, plus a female in a dog park might not have happy results. Getting a dog fixed solves so many problems. I guess it's a good thing the big shepherd wouldn't want to "play" with her >.>
I've heard some icky things about dog parks, so I'm going to try to figure the best way to break up a dog fight before I decide to go in one. I heard on this forum you should take the attacking dog by the hind legs and drag it away? Do you know any other methods? I plan on watching closely but I feel like I need to know how just in case!

What is Hallie's registered name? Or is it just Little D's Hallie? I've known dogs that have names like Rosenwood's Lucky Star, with a call name like Luke. The puppy I plan to get, if he is from HausReid's Q-Litter (which is the litter I want the pup from), will be Q_____ vom HausReid.

oh boy, teenagers. Fun. I bet once I experience a puppy teenager I'll have a small idea of what my mom goes through with me and my sister  or maybe not. 

Yes! I heard about that. I am so mad, Biden asked like someone from the police department to find one for him rather than picking one himself, and that guy decided he knew what a reputable breeder was and picked up a pup from a puppy mill with like almost a hundred dogs. I want to kick him in the face. And now it seems like he's going around saying how he "rescued" the pup from that place, and since he's getting attacked for buying a dog rather than adopting, he decided they're getting ANOTHER dog from the shelter. Just going into vice presidancy and two new dogs in his hands. good luck to him and his dogs!


----------



## Hallie

Yeah I knew it was a beach them because of the clothes and the Hollister store here has a live beach video playing on a flat screen in the front! It does look alot better. Haha that's funny because we don't have a Forever 21 just a Rue 21. Well they used to..of course Hallie couldn't fit anything and peanut hates clothes. Yeah I knew that had twilight stuff, my friend had an edward shirt she got from there. That's good, I guess next time i go to the mall I'll check out the mirrors! I've never tried them on at the store...it just bugs me. 

I buy things from petsmart when I have too. There is only one store here that doesn't sell animals and it doens't have much and what it does have is waaay overpriced. There was a "month to month cost of a dog" thread and I found i've spent close to $1,000 on hallie in a span of about 5 or 6 months. That is all for a almost free puppy! Your total will be HUGE!lol Yep make sure to post lots of pics of the new bunny and some advice: Never give iceberg lettuce it causes runny stool, get a BIG water bottle, Use only TIMOTHY hay never Alfalfa for bunnies as they don't really like it and get durable toys. 
. I don't like the beagle section which states that beagles are hard to train, stubborn and can NEVER be reliable off leash. 

Same here! The house across the street has 5 shelter rescues, all really yappy rat terrier looking dogs. At the end of the street they have a gorgeous Collie. Then at the very end the guy has a Lab. And the house on the right used to have a pitbull. 

Haha yeah I keep telling myself I was just...having a lonely moment. That's really funny because my josh has a mastiff mix, or he says I think it looks like a giant lab. 

That's the only way I know to break up a fight. My dad used to have a pitbull and he had a "break stick" in case anything happened which nothing did . The break stick is inserted in the back of the dogs mouth and used to open the dog's mouth. It's used in dog fights alot to break up fights which is sad but shows it works. I don't carry one but I've heard of people that do. I'm really nervous about Hallie getting fixed.

It's like..hold i'll go get the papers.. 
Sire: AKC Tommy's Charlie
Dam: AKC D's Smith Gay tickie
So my dad filled it out with Hallie's name being "D's..."
i just insert what I want I guess, I'll talk the breeder about it. This paper has like all kinds of stuff to fill out..ugh!

Get prepared because Hallie didn't start peeing on the bed until she hit 7 months and she forgot her recall and started forgetting like everything She'd been taught! 

OMG! I hadn't heard all of that! I knew he was trying to redeem himself with rescuing a shelter dog. The governer here in TN bought from a nice reputable breeder. If a governer can do it can't a vice president? Sheesh!


----------



## Equinox

$1000 in under half a year? o.o woah. lucky butt Hallie, that's what I think! And you're right, that's enough for a good quality pup. I'm starting to save up already, but my parents are still going to be dishing out a lot of the total for sure >.> since I don't get an allowance and i only work 2 hours a week xD 
thanks for the bunny advice! Wow, I just got told I'm not supposed to feed iceburg lettuce to my turtles, either, when i asked if I could feed them a variety of foods. lol, i like that stuff  
wait, they say that about beagles? wow, shows how much that website knows.

The Josh I know I wouldn't date o.o he's a year younger (okay, 3 months younger) and I make fun of him too much, because that's what friends are for! he's pretty cool, but soooo not dating material (not that most of the guys i've dated are.....)

Aw, I don't think there's a high risk of anything going wrong when a dog gets fixed, is there? Or is it just you being a worrisome mommy? it'll be fine, and it's for the best!

Good thing about most of the breeder's I've looked at is that they always get the papers and everything finished themselves, so I don't think I have to bother with that. or I might. I am clueless when it comes to paperwork. 

I read somewhere that puppies go through this stage where no matter how great they were, they hit a stage where they just forget everything just like that. So not looking forward to that.

I think it's nice that Obama is just going to adopt a dog. All Biden had to do was pop by on a forum (or have someone do it...) and ask for help, and he'll be set in the right direction in no time. not a good start, really.

oh oh oh, I just found my camera yesterday, and I snapped a bunch of pictures of me and some of my turtles, although they didn't like it so much xD


----------



## Hallie

well looking at it now Idk how I managed, I'm pretty sure my mom pitched in here and there. Lucky! My mom helps with vet bills and maybe buys Hallie a little treat and that's it. Yeah when I had my box turtle we were told not to feed iceburg lettuce to him. Do you feed a variety of foods to your turtles? 
Yeah I've actually found beagles to be quite smart, Hallie learned "crawl" in 3 short 10 minute sessions just in one day! I taught her how to jump through a hoop yesterday(it'll help in agility)

I know the type you are talking about! My josh was kind of like that...cool but no way would I ever date him. He's one of the suck up types that are always texting and calling, he's pretty ugly too. I haven't had great luck with dating either!

Yeah that's what I thought but when I went and got Hallie I didn't even get her papers or paperwork so the breeder never filled it out, I just took my puppy and ran..to the vet lol. He had it filled out where we just make up a name and sign the bottom with our adress and send it off!

Is Obama still getting a dog? I heard he wasn't but it's probably just internet gossip.Well I'm sure Biden learned his lesson! With his new job and such I don't know where he'll find the time to care for two new dogs. 

You need to post them!  you've seen ton of Hallie and I've never seen not one little turtle pic. lol

Did you hear about the GSD breeder that died and now his 15 GSDs are homeless chained up in mud? There's a thread about it in rescue. It's so sad and depressing!


----------



## Equinox

My turtles aren't fed a huge variety, they mostly eat little turtle pellets from the pet store, but I do feed them carrots, radish leaves, sweet potatoes, and the occasional bit of fruit as a treat. I honestly cannot bear to feed them chopped up worms or pre-dead meal worms. That's just... ick. But when a tiny fly does land in their tank (which happens from time to time), they snap it up immediately. Joy. 

Will you be competing with Hallie in agility? That'd be fun! I've met tons of smart beagles, and tons of pretty silly dogs that are supposed to be incredibly smart. 

OMG that is exactly what I mean! When I dated that icky guy he was ALWAYS calling and texting and sitting with me and my friend the whole lunch period. Ugh. I mean, yeah, great, but sooo clingy and annoying. That "relationship" lasted like, not even a week. Maybe half a week.  I'm only hoping that the guys I date is the reflection of how terrible the male population at my school has become, not of how blind I am >.<

What I'm thinking Biden will do is have someone train his dog.  Don't really approve of that, since a dog is a lifetime commitment, VP or not, but if he hired someone to go find a dog for him, he'll probably hire someone to train the dog, too. From what I heard, he's still planning to. It'll take a while, though, because his daughters are allergic and he wants to get one from the shelter, and he says he wants everyone to get settled down at the White House before bringing in a dog. 

Oh NO!! I did not hear about that, I tend to avoid the shelter/rescue section, it just makes me really sad because I know I can't drive on over and take them all home. That's terrible... There's no one taking them in? wow. 

Okay, I'll get some pictures of the turtles up, once I upload everything... which should be like tomorrow morning.  Because I think I *misplaced* the chord thing


----------



## Hallie

Same for my rabbit, she gets her rabbit pellets and some apples or carrots and believe it or not my rabbit isn't really a fan of carrots though she flips for apples. are your turtles both the same sex? I can't blame you that's just..gross. I remember going and buying some canned dog food for Hallie and I didn't really look I just grabbed three cans of her favorite kind, when I got home I found out I had gotten the "ocen whitefish" flavor. I looked at the ingredients which were purely fish, Hallie wouldn't eat it so the cats got a nice feast!

Well she isn't old enough yet but I hope to get in to agility later. I have too! Tons that aren't "stubborn" and do always come back. 

Haha that's what i'm saying! All the guys at my school are complete jerks or losers. The last relationship I had was the exact opposite of that, he wouldn't text me back and would just read the messages I sent on myspace...he like wouldn't talk to me at all! jerk! I guess I'd want a guy somewhere in between those two extremes. 

I think training is a bonding thing, if they are his dogs they're his responsibility! Not someone else's. Poor dogs, I guess in a way he did save them but I bet that GSD pup was $1,000+ and that puppy mill was extremely lucky.

Well they've placed 5 and I think there's like 12 left. They are mostly black and tan but some are that color you liked. They are really cute and all are friendly, and they have every single GSD feature but non of their ears are up!

The bunny made her first little escape while I was cleaning her cage last night, the result was one little bunny hopping around with a beagle and a cat following! Pretty funny so I got a video I'll have to put up. 
Yes hurry up and find your chord! I keep all mine attached to my computer so I never have to worry much.


----------



## Equinox

ahhhh, I am pretty bummed out right now - winter break is officially over tomorrow! And then I have to go back to school and worry about homework and grades 
My turtles are both girls, I am pretty sure. At first, I thought one was a boy and the other a girl, but then I did some research and it looks like both are girls, because boy turtles have _very_ long nails. But apparently, at their size it's hard to distinguish between sexes. Your rabbit doesn't like carrots?  lol, fish dog food? At least the cats are happy about that, they probably think you ought to buy fish dog food more! 

When competing in agility, is there an age requirement for the dog handler? What's the minimum age requirement for the dog?

This is how my school is split up - All the really nice, sweet guys are actually pretty creepy and really ugly, all of the really nice looking, noncreepers are really mean or really really dumb. And all of the really nice, sweet, AND good looking guys are gay. Which is just GREAT for us girls. _not_ 
Oh, that reminds me - have you ever had times where you like, send this guy a super long email or myspace message that you spend like for_ever_ thinking up and typing, and then a few minutes later you just get a reply saying "ok" or "so?". ugh.

What I'm hoping doesn't happen is that people will be like "Oh! Well the _vice president_ got his pup from that 'breeder', so she must be great! We should get our dogs there, too!" That would be terrible. And I agree that a dog is a commitment and training the dog builds bonds. Not sure how that reflects on how great a VP he'll be, but at least he's better than Palin >.<

Those dogs left behind are some really gorgeous dogs. With the majority of them having floppy ears, it could mean one of two things - The guy bred German shepherd dogs with a history of weak cartilage/soft ears, which he shouldn't have done, or that the dogs did not have proper nutrition and developed weak cartilage. But they are such sweet looking dogs! I have to say, is it just me, or is 17 dogs in a breeding program just too many?

oh, and here are the pictures! The first one is the snow on our car, just to show how much snow we had! I want to see the video of your bunny's escape, sounds so cute!


----------



## Hallie

Yeah the break was good though, I'm kind of ready to go back in a strange way.Are they full grown? When I had my illegal box turtle (it only had three legs but apparently they are illegal as pets here) the way to tell its sex was the bottom shell where their belly was. Ha sorry no can do! That stuff smelled SOOOO bad. 

Actually I'm not sure. I've seen 15 and 16 yr olds competing before though. Well the minimum age for dogs is 1 year I believe. Hallie can't even take classes yet! It's because they aren't done growing and you don't want to put alot of strain on their growing joints.

Yes!! I've sent a text message that took forever to a guy who wrote back and said "ok". I got SOO mad! That's exactly how our school setup is. 

I hope not! I mean the media is making the whole thing pretty public so most people will know that it's bad..hopefully! He's tons better than palin! 

I love the floppy ears! They just made the dogs have a puppyish appearance. That's intresting...It was probably the nutrition but I don't know since the dogs in the photos looked to be in nice body condition. Yeah 17 is WAYY too many. My dad had 3 pregnant dogs, they had their pups the same week soo 27 growing puppies that needed shots ect was PLENTY! I can't imagine what 17 breeding adults would be like! It would be nearly impossible to ensure the pups got what they needed, of course the breder doesn't sound like he was a good one. 

Aweee your turtles are soo cute!!!!  Gosh! That is alot of snow!! you lucky duck if we ever get any it's like 2 inches. I will be constantly begging you for pictures of your adorable little reptiles! They are so cute! 

The little escape, doesn't show her escaping but it shows Hallie and daisy checking her out! My room is really really messy, I'm ripping the carpet up and finally getting new carpet! BTW do you like Hallie's little toddler bed?She won't sleep in it  I put little captions in, the rabbit growls it's marked in the video be sure to listen closely to hear it! It's like soft knocking kind of


----------



## Equinox

Well, first day of school. It sucked. We had that extra week off, so none of our teachers got to assign us huge projects to do over winter break, and that had them pretty peeved, so they're dumping homework on us now. GREAT. I want to chomp their head off D:<

I think our turtles were illegal, too, because we bought them when their shell was only an inch in diameter and that's illegal, or at least I thought it was. We got them in California while we were on our Disneyland vacation, before any of us knew there was such thing as breeding animals in bundles and taking away babies from the wild for profit. They are definitely not full grown, as they should be over 6 inches in shell diameter.

That makes sense to me, dogs work pretty darn hard when they're training, and after a year they're considered adults and don't have soft, shaping joints and bones. I have always wanted to watch an agility and a Schutzhund competition in person, but I can't find one in my area and that would fit into my current schedule. Ack. 

Haha, that reminds me of this time I was breaking up with a guy over e-mail, because I didn't want to talk to him in person. I wrote this really, really, long letter that was full of big words and I edited it over and over and asked my friends to proof read it because he was a really nice guy and I didn't want to sound me. He just replied like, 2 minutes later with an "ok". I was like "Did you even _read_ it?!?!" 

27 growing puppies? Woah. When someone tells me they're raising 2 puppies at a time I'm like "wow, how do you survive that?" Of course, most backyard breeders never even bother to give their dogs all their shots and papers registered and make sure they are feeding right and getting enough play time. I feel bad for the pregnant female - I hope her pups turn out okay and find nice homes, along with all of the abandoned dogs. 

Thank you  My little turtle (the one taking up most of the last picture) looks like she's always smiling and pretty cute, I have to say. There had been even more snow, but it melted before I found my camera. Last night, actually, we got like a 1/4 inch of snow, but it all melted by morning... bummer. 

Aww, I loved the video! Daisy's grown big. I heard the growl, didn't see captions, though. But it was really soft, but _definitely_ a growl. Showing Daisy and Hallie who's boss, I guess! They are all SO cute! Haha, at first I thought the toddler bed was your bed... it looks cute! And kind of expensive maybe... don't tell me it was one of those pricey gifts Hallie doesn't look at twice? She probably gnawed on the legs a bit and decided it wasn't for her, huh? xD 

Oh I decided to take a look at all the other videos you made LOL. I love looking at your pets, and Hallie's puppy pics in her video are adorable! And she is SO smart! She did really good with the commands, how solid is her "leave it"? I want to teach that, too, in case anyone tries to feed my dog something unhealthy. 
Who is the puppy Ally? She is very adorable! Loved the videos - I also saw Peanut!

aanddd, 12 more days before I get to go up to the breeding facility and make a deposit!


----------



## Hallie

Really?Well at least you did get that extra week it'll be worth it in the long run. My first day went pretty well, the spanish teacher was a little grumpy but other than that it was all good .try not to chomp too many heads off I heard that's illegal in some states! LOL

That small? WOW! that is like micro small, we found our box turtle hiding in a paper bag with 3 legs! I know what you're talking about we saw some people like that selling turtles in florida when we went to disney world! Well I mean your little turtles seem spoiled and are probably the only ones that ended up living out of the whole batch!

Shutzhund looks fun but man, that looks like a ton of training is required! Could you train him on your own? Hallie has never been to any type of class and i was able to get her where she is today. It is driving me NUTS waiting for her darn bones to grow! lol maybe you could do other things with your pup. 

Wow you even had your friends proof read it? And all he said was "okay" a nice guy? yeah right! I know the type you are talking about I'm talking to one now! The guy with the labs has made yet another appearance. What did he say when you asked him if he had even read it?

haha yeah! one of those videos "lab puppies day two" was 2 puppies from that litter. It was if I remember correctly, an accidental thing. One female was bred, then one accident and the other wasn't even our dog. I think that's how it was I could be wrong it was a long time ago. Me too! Poor girl 

Aw! Are they easy to care for? Are they like affectionate? We got about 2 inches..of rain! it's raining right now actually and of course I'm delaying taking Hallie out to pee, she hates rain. 

Yeah she's a big ol' cat now! She was born in either august or september I forget but her and Hallie play all the time! and team up on the rabbit. Yep, that's what I meant when I said my bunny had attitude lol. She growls at everything. Definitely not my bed! Nope not an expensive gift, a free hand me down from my little sister's toddler collection. Hallie doens't ever sleep on it but the rabbit likes jumping up there and so does daisy. Also you'll notice pee pads are everywhere, which is odd because nothing is trained to use them in my house! haha 

You saw the others? They are from up to three years ago! And I had a very high pitched squeaky voice . I'm just now starting to upload videos frequently I'll have a new one of Hallie in the bath up by tomorrow. In the video Hallie's leave it seems bad but it was because I was using cooked chicken and we had never trained with anything better than a dog treat. Well leave it is actually easy, when they go near it or try to eat or sniff it correct them with a verbal distraction like the "Ah Ah" in the video soon enough they get the point. Hallie's leave is really good when it isn't chicken but we're working on it =). Ally is the beagle puppy my friend got, originally called destiny but she changed her name. I don't think I have any recent ones of peanut, you should see him now after his neuter. He isn't as playful =(. 

Wow!!! Time flies! Are you going to get to meet the potential parents?


----------



## Equinox

Chomping heads - illegal? Well, I guess if it was legal a LOT of people would be walking around headless <.< >.> stupid authorities!

I remember my turtles being the size of a half dollar coin... just yesterday me and my sister let our turtles out in our room to crawl around (way too cold outside), and when they crawled up by the drawers, I realized that there was a hole at the bottom where before my turtle could easily fit through and get lost, and we once had to lift the dresser drawer to get him out. Now, he is way too big to fit through.  I'm sure hoping my turtles are happy! I went to PetCo to buy them food and really did consider getting a can of meal worms, after I heard how much turtles seemed to like it. But I chickened out at the last minute xD couldn't bring myself to stick my fingers in a can of dead meal worms and dangling them for my turtles to eat... ick 

Schutzhund is pretty darn tough, and I doubt I would know where to even start training, if I had to do it myself! O.O I'm pretty sure most people have professionals helping them... I'm not going to be going into Schutzhund with Trent, although I would love to train him in beyond basic obedience. Training a good Schutzhund dog is different from raising a regular house puppy. The breeder has to actually perform a test on the litter and choose which ones are Schutzhund prospects, and test them for drive. A dog with medium and high drives are used to compete, and even while they are puppies, they are raised differently. They are encouraged to be bold and use their mind, and kept away from a lot of negative experiences that will create fear, and there's a whole bunch of things that make raising a Schutzhund prospect different... I'm not ready for that right now, I just want my first dog to be a companion 

I read the e-mail I sent, and my friend read it over my shoulder and was like "That's really mean, and he's a nice guy. You'll hurt his feelings", so we called over other people to proof read it xD I said he was _nice_, didn't say anything about laziness... actually, when I asked if he had read it he replied "yeah", and then scent another e-mail saying "well, most of it." >.<

My turtles are rather easy to care for, they are pretty hardy buggers. You just have to make sure not to overfeed them, because they are ALWAYS hungry, and that they are getting enough heat and everything, or else they get sick. Not as easy as a lot of people think they are, but defnitely not hard to care for. Turtles aren't very affectionate, at least mine aren't. They don't mind being held, and they're very nice about taking food from my hand, but they never walk right up to me and are perfectly fine with being left alone. However, if I shake their food can with the pellets, they start scurrying about wildly.

Cats leave the kitten stage SOON! But Daisy is a very nice looking girl. Your pets seem to have fun together!  Okay, glad it was a hand me down. Because I was thinking "no matter what, a toddler bed is not going to come for like $10..." I saw the pee pads, haha, and was actually wondering if your pets used them! So is that room like the pet room?

I thought all the tricks Hallie knew was pretty impressive. I'm sure she'll have a solid "leave it" in no time, it's tough for ANY dog (or any other animal, humans included!) to have a nice piece of food dangling in front of them, and not be able to touch it! How is Ally doing? Does Hallie like her? Oh, is that you at the end of the Ally video or your friend? 

I'm only going to get to meet the mommy, Quiena, because Nirko is going off for 2 months at a special training class. I also hope to meet all the other dogs at the facility and take a look at their training programs, in case I ever have problems! But I am super excited


----------



## Hallie

haha 

Yeah meal worms are pretty gross! When I had rats I found out they liked meal worms, I never bothered with it though. Better make sure he doesn't get stuck! Aw turtles the size of coins.

Gosh! That sounds like a pretty hard dog sport. That's good, I mean your first dog should always just be a lot of fun. Training is extremely frustrating..it takes a ton of patience. Some dogs are easier than others. Hallie's little teenage stage is getting old  She can't pay attention for more than 5 minutes.Hallie has really never had a negative experience with anything she is afraid of...she's always been a timid girl. Some dogs are like that. Peanut growled at a stranger when he was 6 weeks! Make sure to socialize like CRAZY!

haha oh. I've showed my friends a couple break up texts or messages! I don't like my friends in my personal buisness..

Want to know something funny? Hallie sounds like your turtles! She's _always hungry_. My turtle wasn't too affectionate either! They sound like nice pets to have though. 

She's changing from a light gray to a dark bluish color, she's growing up! I believe she was born in September or August I can't remember. Well her and hallie have had a couple little fights lately because Hallie's just been being a butt. Haha the rabbit doesn't like carpet because her nails get caught so the pee pads are "rest stops" lol. No it's my room. Part of it! My room is a converted recreational room so it's really big, and I halfed it in to my side and the animals side. Of course they all go everywhere!

Well today I had a Chicken Mcnugget and I casually threw it in the floor and said leave it when it hit the ground and she just sat down and looked at it. She does great if it's not in her face! I'm going to teach her "beg" here soon. Thanks  we've really slowed down with the tricks. 

I saw Ally lasy week and she's gowing up so pretty! Hyper little girl though! That's my friend with the blonde hair, the boy is my little brother, and the dogs are Susie and the black one is Spot baby. She's a special needs dog my dad has. 

How exciting! that's so cool  hope you have the camera ready!


----------



## Equinox

Woah, hadn't been able to go on the forums for a while, with finals and preparing for the puppy and everything going on! We've already bought some basic supplies - a water bowl and food bowl (stainless steel), a kong (small one, while he's still a puppy), a rope toy, a squeaky weaner dog toy, a squeaky fox toy, and a crate (large one for him to grow into, but we'll be using a divider to make it seem smaller for house training and everything). Still have SO much more stuff to buy, though! Collars (nylon and had several people tell me prong collars are good, much better than chokes, which I was surprised to learn), a leash (not going to get a harness for now), food (STILL need to ask the breeder what to feed, but I'll probably only get food a few days before the puppy comes home... I think I'll have the dog switch to raw as he grows a bit older), and more toys... cuz, nylabone, training treats. I wasn't sure what to get so I asked people on other boards, it was SO helpful. Saved me a lot of stress.

Anyway, yesterday I got to go to the facility!!! Met three dogs there, and the breeder (well, I guess the breeder's daughter since he was gone training with his dog, but Jennifer handles mostly everything anyway) was really helpful. I got to meet the dam of the Q-litter (the one I was expecting a puppy from, Quiena, although they call her Quinny), the sire of the R-litter (born a few days after the Q-litter, sire's name was Wega), and the dam of the S-litter (Anja. She was bred with the sire just yesterday so she was on site, and will be expecting puppies around mid March, I think).

There was a change of plans and I no longer think I will get a puppy from the Q-litter. We might have to pick from the S-litter because we might not be ready for a puppy in April. We received news of my grandfather's death not long ago and my parents will have to go to China. Depending on when they get back, we will get a puppy from the R or S litter. If they can manage to get everything finished and catch a flight soon enough, we will get a pup from the R-litter and be able to take a pup home in April. If not, puppy home in May. 

The reason we chose the R-litter over the Q-litter is because my mom (and I) fell in love with Wega. He is a gorgeous black and red, very well built and friendly. GREAT looking dog, I can't even say how nice he looked. Caught my mom's attention instantly. I also got to meet two of his progeny, both of the males, and one of them was actually from the female that will be the dam of the R-litter (meaning that the R-litter is a repeat breeding of Wega and the female, Aggi). Very nice looking dogs! Then, Jennifer brought out Quinny, who was a small and pretty girl, with a personality that seemed different from Wega's. We got to watch her and Jennifer train for a while - obediance. But when Jennifer fed her she got overexcited and bit her pinky pretty hard. My mom didn't like that at all, so we won't have a pup from the Q-litter. 

We then saw the dam of the S-litter, Anja. She was a beautiful sable, and friendly. I wasn't able to see Wodka, the sire of the S-litter, though, because Jennifer said he was her serious working dog and she did not want him socializing with people (just an example of how different raising a pet dog is to raising a Schutzhund dog!), although she said I could visit later and look at him. The only the that worries me about the S-litter is that it seems they are going to be mostly competing dogs with relatively higher drives, which I am not exactly ready for. Hoping that if I do pick from the S-litter, there will be a few low drived puppies.

I had a lot of fun, though, I'd never gotten to see so many wonderful German shepherds before!  Got me even more excited. I'm personally hoping for a R-litter male with a coat coloring and temperament similar to Wega's. But if I get a black and red, I don't think I'll name him Trent. "Trent" sounds more like a bi-color, blanket saddle, or black sable dog's name. Not sure if it would suit a black and red or black and tan... Names are probably the least of my worries though... >.>


----------



## Hallie

Tell me about it! Study,study,study! Sounds great, only I wouldn't use a prong on a puppy but if he doesn't do well with positive methods i'd try it when he got older. Tried one with hallie and it didn't help a bit! I tried it with my dad's lab and it worked wonders.

How exciting! I bet you had a blast! Sorry about your grandfather, that sucks. Were the dogs well trained and adjusted? So out of the R and S litters which parents do you like better? I love the names! Wega sounds like a handsome fellow. Quinny sounds very drivey, definitely would've been hard to put up with a pup as drivey as her! 

You should do a punnet square. lol you could find out what litter will most likely be the least drivey. I'd go with the R-litter because it seems like Wega is very pretty and well trained and from how you described him he sounds fun but easy going. 
I bet it was heaven for you! 
was the facility nice and clean? Most importantly did it look like the dogs got alot of affection and interaction? Were they all friendly with you? So many questions! lol 
So what will you be most likely naming your pup? 

I really really like Wega! Do you have a picture of him? I'd really like to see him. Oh there was a litter of German Shepherd puppies about to be born that was taking reservations and i think the sire of the litter was from the kennel you are getting your pup from. And the litter is here in my dead town! lol at the end of the name was "vom haus" or something like that. 

BTW lots of new Hallie videos up on you tube. We got like our first ever snow day and it was the first time that the snow stayed over night! 
You would laugh if you saw the pitiful snow i'm bragging about!
she didn't really like it at first









here's one of the videos, it shows her beagle instincts showing up a little towards the end, it's really hard to keep her nose off the ground!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbyzBWAH9u4


----------



## Equinox

Well, JUST got back from another 2 finals... only 4 more to go! Oh I definitely won't use the prong on a puppy, I'm thinking of starting to use it at around 7-8 months of age if needed at all. 

Oh, I can't even say how wonderful it was for me, I was definitely in heaven  Out of the parents I have to say I like Wega better, and would choose the R-litter. He was just gorgeous and friendly yet he still had that "aloof" attitude common in German shepherds. Definitely did not happily run up and greet me with tail wags, but approached me calmly with curiousity. Call me weird, but I'm more fond of aloof dogs, and want more of a one-person dog rather than a happy dog that loves everyone unconditionally  And he was so beautiful!! Sorry, but he's one of the nicest working line dogs I've seen! Anja was gorgeous, too, and I love sables, and she was sweet, but Wega had a more regal look to him. No pictures  I got up early to drive over and forgot to bring my camera, and directions to the facility! I had to call back home and ask my sister to reread directions for me.... heehee

Quinny is probably pretty food driven. I'm thinking the majority of the S-litter is going to be pretty darn drivey pups! I mean, if Wodka was kept away from people and trained as a serious Schutzhund dog, some pretty nice Schutzhund potentials will be coming from that litter. 

Facility was clean, dogs seemed well socialized, they had a large training feed, too, and an indoor training room for the dogs, where I got to meet Wega's two pups. Anja was very good, and I got to feed her sausage treats from my hand. Quinny seemed to keep more to herself, but that's just typical GSD behavior. She was great at obedience. 

I also asked about where the pups were raised, and Jennifer said they were raised back at the house, and that her father actually has a nice little play place in the house for the pups, and they all got a lot of interaction with people, other dogs, and cats starting from a young age. I was happy to hear that. Another good thing is that they own a pet supply shop/training center/boarding kennel, so I could buy a lot of supplies there.

That would be so cool if the sire was from HausReid! But most German shepherd kennels have a "vom" or "von", and it is very common for breeders to add a "Haus" in front of their last name for the kennel. So there are tons of vom Haus____ or von Haus_____ kennels out there. But it still won't be THAT much of a surprise if the sire is from HausReid, because Ray's been breeding for over 35 years, and this IS his 7th time through the alphabet, which means he's bred around 180 litters. He trains dogs for Schutzhund, Police K-9's, Narcotic dog's, and Personal Protection Dogs. If there's around like 10 puppies each litter, than he's had about a good 1,800 HausReid pups 

WOAH. My first reaction from that picture was "Is that _really_ Hallie?!?" No way! She's grown so big!! What a pretty girl, look at her, seems past that gangly puppy stage already <3 Looks like the snow is falling fast, though! Don't worry, I'm not laughing, I know what it's like to have just about no snow and get excited over a few flakes... Did Hallie have fun with the snow? 

Love the sweater, she looks great! I'll be sorting my way through those videos, then! =D

Oh! And as for names, I have a WHOLE list of ideas, literally!
For both registration and call names xD Also made a supply list and a list of questions to ask the breeder


----------



## Hallie

I'm done with all of mine! I'm sure I barely made it with a C in a few though.
Good luck!

I won't call you weird lol. I know what you mean though, Hallie is aloof. She won't approach strangers and won't even take treats from them. I think I like a dog somewhere in between...like Wega! Aw no pics  that's okay I'm sure you'll have tons when you go back to get your pup! 

Wow, Schutzhund is really serious and involved! I didn't think it was that serious. That's good. Sounds like a really really good breeder! GSD behavior is so different from beagles or any other breed I have had. It'll be intresting to hear about your pup when you get him. GSDs excel in just about anything!

That's awesome! Raised in home around all kinds of stuff.Your puppy will be easy to raise that's for sure! I must say i'm very impressed. And they own a supply store and if you ever needed to board him...gosh you have it made! 

I didn't know that! That's odd I had no idea that multiple kennels could have the same phrase in there. That is a TON of puppies, but one thing is for sure..he knows what he's doing! How many litters does he have a year?

Yeah she's lost that look for sure! She's growing up fast *tear*. She turns a year in about 3 months, and I'm throwing a party for her. All my friends are coming and I've blessed with friends that have dog friendly dogs. My friends are all coming, funny thing is I'm not even having a party! My friend that was looking in to the malamute...well I convinced her to get a Siberian husky because they are smaller and less hyper. She actually found a nice breeder due for a pup in late may.

Oh hallie LOVED it once she got used to it! Yeah her little sweater that's always falling off. It's almost time to break out the diapers if you get where I'm going lol. here's the link to my flickr photostream I don't have much but I have one that'll have you rolling on the floor, _well it did me_.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
It's the wrinkly picture lol 

What are some of the call names you have?


----------



## Equinox

LOL! That is some CRAZY face she has there, almost like a basset with wrinkles in the wrong places... and those eyes! I guess tug-o-war is a pretty intense game for her. Here I was admiring her stately snow picture, and gushing over her baby pictures, and then there was that  Silly Hallie! 

My mom doesn't settle for below an A >.< Which means I'm screwed. Last year I had a 4.3 GPA and this year, I'll be lucky to have a 4.0. Oh well, big whoop 

Oh I am so excited to get the puppy, I've spoken with my mom, it's like an 85% chance we're getting a R-litter pup, so after we get everything arranged I'll send Jennifer an email regarding our decision. I hope not many people reserved the pups before we did, because if the litter only has a small number of males, we'll have to wait, which won't be fun. I'm hoping that I'll be allowed to go over to take a look at the pups after they are born, but I'm not sure how likely that is, since they are raised at the house and need to get vaccinations before meeting strangers and everything. 

Schutzhund is definitely no beginner sport and takes up a lot of time and energy. Have you ever seen a video of a Schutzhund trial or training? You should take a look! These are some videos from a local Oregon breeder:
Protection (this is Kanto, their main stud, he's been trained to SchH3 20X): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoqpGgOGVVw
AWOL Protection:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn2WA5DLUaU
Emmie Protection:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3RlVIk0bbk
Kanto Obediance (what quinny and Jennifer demonstrated)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq-Tj0VzwHo&feature=PlayList&p=4A71CDABE3EB3A04&index=0&playnext=1

Ray probably has around 5 litters a year, which is probably the average number of litters most reputable breeders have. So that's good 

I love Siberian huskies, they're very pretty, but completely different from German shepherds and still rather hyper, aren't they? But I don't know much about them, so I'm not sure. But I heard they were a bit like dogs with ADD. 

Lucky Hallie, a party! She'll like that - are you going to bake her a doggy cake? I've known people to home bake a LOT of treats for their dogs on their birthdays! Time really does pass by quickly! I think I joined like, 2 months ago with no idea where to get my pup or what supplies to buy or when he's coming home! And now, the deposit has been put down, and we're buying supplies already

Here are some names, have fun!! xD

-	Bane
-	Blade
-	Cain
-	Chaos
-	Chain
-	Cinder
-	Cloven
-	Cole/Coal
-	Crevan
-	Dagger
-	Dauntless
-	Ember
-	Fall/Fallen
-	Griffon
-	Havoc
-	Legend
-	Malice
-	Missile
-	Peril
-	Phoenix
-	Rebel
-	Refuge
-	Ricochet
-	Rogue
-	Ruin
-	Talon
-	Tempest
-	Thistle
-	Thorn/Thorne
-	Torrent
-	Trent
-	Vengeance

Tell me what you think! I've got to go volunteer now >.>


----------



## Hallie

haha yeah I think I may have got cheated! A basset for the price of a beagle . I love taking pictures of her, my flickr account holds about 10% of my collection! lol that snow picture took forever to get her still enough. I'll be uploading a new "Leave it" video soon that shows her now, we've been practicing alot. 

My mom doens't like under a B my dad is like your mom! us poor kids! a 4.0 is impressive to me! 

Hopefully you'll be just in time! I don't know how much demand they get but since they have Shutzhund pups I'm guessing alot of people want their pups. Yeah hopefully you can catch those really wobbly puppy weeks! That's always the best! Maybe they'll let you take a peek

Wow that's serious stuff! The obedience was AWESOME! I'm inspired to go work with hallie now. I can't say I agree with the method to train for Shutzhund, from what I saw and read they used alot of negative punishment, of course for such a sport it seems a little may be needed. 

That's a great number! what I was hoping for. Hallie's breeder has about 10 or 11 I think 

She was set on either a Sibe or Malamute so I thought the Sibe would maybe work out better, but they are both very hyper! Hallie met one or two at the christmas party...yes they are ADD! 

Yeah! I'm looking for recipes now. It's three months, I honestly can't believe that! I still think of her as a puppy...my little girl is growing up too fast! I remember when i first talked to you! You knew you wanted a GSD but didn't really know much more, and like you said now you're waiting on your new addition.
I love 
Ember
Rebel
Rogue
Cinder 
Cain
Are you leaning towards any?


----------



## Equinox

Nah, I actually think you got a stellar deal - A dog that switches between silly puppy, regal beagle, and wrinkly basset all for the price of one pup! I saw that skateboard video... wow, did she get hit by a skateboard before or what? I have about 3 skateboards at home, so she probably won't like it here. I'm pretty huge on skating, visit the skate park every week or so  Soon, I'll be migrating from skate park to dog park, though!

Haha, 4.0 SOUNDS impressive, but I'm taking quite a few AP classes, where an A = 5.0, so that boosts up my grades. 

I do hope I was in time - a month prior isn't so late, and besides, I asked for pet quality, while many might want Schutzhund or Police dog quality, and so a low drived dog wouldn't be good enough for them! If I won't be able to visit the puppies, I know I'll at least get pictures through e-mail, so I can have a e-peek of the sausagey chubby puppies xD 

Obediance definitely has me awed, the dogs are always so quick and keen to obey, and I love how they always are looking and waiting for the next command. Protection is the most exciting, though! I don't know much about Schutzhund training, but I'm pretty sure training methods are dependent on the handler. This particular trainer/breeder, Kevin from Starke Pfoten, did not appeal to me very much as a person. I had originally planned to purchase a pup from him, as they only live 45 minutes away, but someone sent me an email on their facility conditions and neither do I like their personality. Made me uneasy. Plus, they've only just started their breeding program - Kevin and Kerry are around 25/26, I think, and Ray's had over 35 years of breeding experience, so... 

4-5 is definitely an ideal number. And 10-11?!??? Woah!! Backyard breeder or puppy mill? Poor Hallie!

I used to always want a Siberian husky, but I did some more research on the breed and decided that other than their looks, there wasn't much more that appealed to me personally. 

Haha, I just went back reading the first few posts, I was still thinking I was getting a sable from Starke Pfoten, and this was in November and I was saying how I was expecting to bring home a pup in February and that was forever away... well, it's been 3 months already, and it sure went by fast. I don't think another 3 months will be as terrible as I thought, especially after the pups are born and I get pictures!

Not leaning towards many right now, there were a few things about the names that bugged me ish
Ember... well, my sister's best friend is named Amber. She's also my best friend's sister. 
Rebel
Rogue
Cinder... sounds more of a girly name, and definitely more suited for a Sable
Cain... sounds like "Cane", like a walking stick

Rogue and Rebel, I like, but sort of annoying to say. I think Rogue, Rebel, or Ruin would be great registration names. 

Havoc, a lot of people like, but I already know 6 or so German shepherds named Havoc. Same goes for Chaos. I still like Trent  Can you imagine the name Trent for a black and red German shepherd, though? I sort of can. Oh, and wanted to say that several of the names on my list were names of German warplanes during WWII xD


----------



## Hallie

Haha I didn't think of it that way! Actually anything new she reacts that way, the skateboard she HATES I'm not sure why. I've been to the skate park like once with my ex who was big on biking. I used to skate, with blades though. I got to where I could jump and then wrecked really bad lol

I have one AP this year and so far i'm reccommended for two more next year. Yeah that should really help your grade.

Yeah It seems like since the main demmand for the pups is for working you should have a selection of pet quality. There are always a few in ANY litter. 

I didn't like Kevin's methods either...I'm a very positive training person. I carry treats everywhere, I have hit hallie more like a tap when she jumped on Daisy and Daisy's neck got caught in the closet door and hallie wouldn't leave her alone because she thought Daisy was trying to play. It was scary!

I think you made the right choice! I'm so proud lol. It sounds like you got the best deal as far as care goes! I don't think many breeders do what yours does.I loved the obediance, I went and watched more and I'm truly amazed at how well trained the dogs actually are. Hallie learned a new trick it's called "eight" she basically weaves between my ankles and then sits on my right side. 

I'm not sure. Her breeder is basically my uncle and I know he loves his dogs...but he has about 80+. with that many dogs 10 is small! He isn't in it for the breeding. Most of his dogs are champions in field trials and hold titles. Hallie's sire has a few titles, she's a pet quality though. I hate how my uncle has the dogs, they have food water and shelter but I don't think they get enough attention 

Same here! I loved them until I found out they were hyper dogs, like extremely hyper.

Yeah the three months will go soo fast! Then when you get pictures I'm sure you'll spend all day imagining what it'll be like when he arrives. That's how I was! You're already just about fully prepared. Though it doesn't seem like it you have the basics. When you get him remember *Pictures*. First sit, first lost tooth, first walk, first trip to the dog park, first vet visit, ect! it's just like having a kid but better because after a few weeks they quit crying! 

I love rebel and rogue! Those are definitely my favorites 
Cinder is okay you're right though it's a...softer name. 
That's odd, I've never met a dog named Havoc. I've met a few named Chaos.
I kind of can for Trent, I still really like that one! 
German Warplanes? That makes them even better!!!


----------



## Equinox

lol, well, I guess a board with four wheels could look rather intimidating... maybe... sort of... from a dog's point of view...? I'm alright at skateboarding, I fell SO many times when I first started, but now I love the half pipes and I can do an ollie, flamingo, kick flip, etc... all that good stuff. Ice skating, you mean? Gosh, that looks SO hard!! I have two good friends that ice skate, one of them is probably one of the best in the state, she's amazing. But she hates being watched, so she never invites us to her competitions!  She just got back from like Ohio, competing. 

I had 2 AP classes last year. This year, I'm taking 5. Next year is 4. Woot. So excited. *says in a dead voice*

Kevin's methods are probably actually somewhat similar to most trainers', but I think he stresses on negative reinforcement more than needed. Again, don't know much about the competition. I really really want to watch one, but there aren't any locally. But I'm the same, the more Schutzhund videos I watch, the more and more impressed I am. And all of my favorite breeds are the breeds highly popular in Schutzhund - GSD, Rottweiler, Doberman, and Belgian Malinois. But about Daisy - OMG! That must have been terrifying, poor Daisy! Was she okay, though?

I definitely got a good deal - Starke Pfoten wanted $2,400 for their pups, and I was prepared to pay it. Ray only wants $1,000!!! Great price, great breeder, great dogs. I AM pretty darn pleased 

Hallie is such a smart girl - who would say that beagles are stubborn and hard to train? She's learning all these tricks... I ought to make a list of tricks to teach, because my head keeps on getting filled with more ideas xD Just look at me getting ahead of myself!

Wait.... 80+ dogs?! Wow, he must have a HUGE piece of land and a lot of time to work with the dogs! For 80 dogs, 10 litters a year definitely isn't a lot, but 80 dogs sure is  It's good that his dogs are titled at least. Hm, that sounds like the Iditarod racers (however you spell that!). They have like 20-30 huskies or something and they never get enough attention. 80 dogs is like 4 days for each dog... 

I will definitely be remembering pictures! And I'll be taking them endlessly, because while a 2 month old puppy is still fluffy and cuddly and clumsy, once they reach 5-6 months, they are BIG. Honestly, when I see pictures of a German shepherd growing up, I am always shocked by the changes. Haha, I don't want kids, they eat up money, complain, throw tantrums, stay out late, and then move out of the house. I'm having dogs! 

Never met a dog named Havoc? Wow, I swear, it's such a popular name for German shepherds, along with Axel and Ajax. And then of course there's Major and Sarge and all that jazz.

Rebel and Rogue I can imagine on a German shepherd, but I was thinking it'd be cooler if I used one of those for a registered name and the other for a call name, so I'd have two names I like for my pup. I actually have a deck of cards that have pictures and names of German warplanes on them, a souveneir my friend gave me, so I was sorting through them and came across some nice names. I actually thought up of Havoc before I knew any dogs with that name, because it's the name of a warplane. then I realized how popular it was. pft.


----------



## Hallie

You're right that's what it is, something she's just never seen before plus it makes a lot of noise. Gosh I can't do any of that on a board I'm lucky if I even stay on the thing! No not ice skating, roller blading. I wish I could ice skate like your friend! That would be awesome! Your friends sound fun and active mine are just...blah! 

I can barely handle the one I'm taking now! How do you find time for anything else? I'm also in an advanced art class but I get regular credits 

Yeah that's all i saw was negative punishment, I'm sure he uses treats and positive things but he didn't show it. I felt as though he emphasizes on the negative part a little more than needed. I like those breeds too, especially the Doberman. Yeah she's fine! 

Better socialized pups, better price, better breeder what more could you ask for?

The whole teenager thing brought out the stubborn side but she still learned just as quick it was getting her to do it that was the problem. That goes for any dog though! I've found beagles to be extremely smart and friendly. They are full of personality! Already making a list? What do you have so far?

Yeah a HUGE place for the dogs! I had my eye on a green eyed red and white female but she's a hunter and definitely not good for the city. Yeah they don't get the attention they need, interaction yes but no one on one attention! he's downsizing and it's extremely tempting to take a male he's offered but I don't think I'm ready for another crazy beagle! 

Yeah dogs are a whole lot better than kids! I know what you mean, hallie was literally pocket sized at about 1lb for a few weeks when I first got her, and I never put the camera down! I recomend scrapbooking, I haven't done it yet but I plan on it. It's a great way to keep track of your little pup's growth.

Nope never! There's an abundance of max and sarges, I have yet to find another hallie . I bet you won't find another ruin, maybe a rogue, for sure not another Trent! Yeah that's cool, kind of like a 2 in 1! lol if you ever do obedience competitions they call out the call name and registered name if the dog wins anything, then people would think you had both a great call name and register name! That's so weird! I always thought Havoc was a rare dog name.


----------



## Equinox

I was really into skateboarding, now it's still one of my favorite things to do, but I'm not so big on it anymore. I'm hanging out at the skate park this Saturday, too. I think I'll introduce my dog to skateboards early on so he doesn't get too freaked out by them >.> Rollerblading! Oh those are scary! I have terrible balance when it comes to those things and I've only dared try them on once. Horrible experience xD My friends are very widely ranged, a lot of them are big on sports, I have friends who swim, play basketball, skateboard, iceskate, windsurf, and I have friends who just sit at home and listen to music or have their own band. But not many of my friends are very into dogs, they don't like talking about dogs, a lot of them just think puppies are cute and that's it, even my friends who do have dogs! They don't get my obsession 

Oh my art is terrible! You're lucky you're good at that. I just have stick figures and block houses...  AP Psychology, AP European History, and AP Calculus are actually really really easy because the teachers just grade everything based on tests and quizzes for the most part. Just a lot of reading to do. I actually get some free time, surprisingly enough!

I love Dobermans. In fact, when I was first picking which breed of dog I want, I was picking between Dobermans and German shepherds, but I was _definitely_ leaning more towards German shepherds!! 

All the beagles I've met are like you described - fun, happy, full of energy, full of personality. AND very smart! I just started on the list, it's super short, but I want to teach:
-	“Sit”
-	“Down”
-	“Stay”
-	“Come”
-	“Heel” and sitting when I stop
-	“Focus”/“Attention”
-	“Drop it” 
-	“Leave it”
-	“Speak”/“Stop” 
-	“Home” (heading home)
-	“Seek” (playing hide-and-seek, also good if I loose my keys or iPod)
-	“Shake”
I also rather want to teach him to recognize some nonverbal commands, such as a touch to the tip of his ear means "sit" or something like that, just for fun... 

Aww, I think it'd be hard to resist any puppy... Oh! That reminds me of something! My dad's coworker had a litter of puppies and offered us one! And they were German shepherds! It was crazy, but of course my dad turned down the offer and called home to tell us. I'm pretty peeved that the poor dog is spayed or anything, but whatever. I'm already realizing how tough having/getting a puppy is! Depending on my experience with this one, I'm thinking of just rescuing an adult next  But that's also because by the time I decide to get a second dog I'll be looking for my own job and everything and a puppy would be too much work anyway

Scrapbooking's a good idea, putting that up on the supply list along with a baby book. But 1 lb! How much does she way now?

I have never heard of a dog named Hallie, Trent, Rogue, or Ruin. I do know 2 Rebels, though (not personally, but online ) I'll have to look into some activities/competitions I could do with my dog, that'll be so much fun. I don't like overused/popular names very much, I like uniqueness!


----------



## Hallie

Just hanging out? Yes introduce him as soon as he gets there! To like anything loud cars,radios,anything that's loud. Then you'll have a nice socialized pup! Lucky! My friends are...widely diverse. I have the skater friends (hate to classify them into groups) the smart friends, and the "bad" friends. Most of my friends have dogs but like yours they just don't understand! 

i can draw just about anything and get the proportions right and make it look decent, anything except Hallie! So I'm attempting an oil painting of her now,if I screw up I'll end up with a C! My spanish teacher grades based on test scores too, I guess you have it made! Homework makes up most of my grade in most classes. Lucky duck.

That's where we differ! I would have grabbed my dobie and ran! What draws you to the GSD?

If you stick to training by 6 months you'll have mastered all of those! It usually takes Hallie a week per trick to be 100% reliable. That's still pretty fast! here's a tip, you're pup will be looking at you for direction even without hand signals, just do a hand signal along with a verbal command then the dog learns both at the same time. 2 for 1. I did it accidentally like with sit I would hold the treat in my fist above Hallie to lure her into a sit, now if I do that even though I don't need to she will sit. 

Maybe you were getting tested! It's probably good you didn't get the puppy as you don't know the history or anything like that. That's sad when people breed and don't know what they're doing. I think a good breeder always has homes planned before the pups are even born! They are hard to resist! I'll probably get to keep my friends puppy, ally, soon. Just to train her and help my friend out a little  I'm excited! When I next get a dog I want to have a place of my own and through with highschool, that'll be forever! 

Well she's a strong,sturdy, and chubby 24lbs now! When I first got her she was almost dead. She had a GI tract infection and couldn't keep anything down, the "breeder" was actually not going to let me get her becuase he was going to have her put to sleep. Her vet bills were expensive but it's been worth it! i guess the baby book should come first scrapbooking can wait 

I like unique names too! I hate names like max, molly and peanut. I've had a molly (my true first dog) and I have a peanut! An online rebel haha I think I saw a Rogue online! lol Don't get a name that could easily be mistaken for another. People call Hallie "Haley" all the time. It's annoying as crap.

Do you like your Psycology class? I've always wanted to take one! Only seniors can take them at my school


----------



## Equinox

Haha, hanging out = skating and talking to friends and attempting to learn new tricks. Oh boy, I think I have more bad friends than good friends. I've got the kind of friends who skip and smoke and drink and party all night xD My mom doesn't like them very much.

Ooh, take a picture of the painting when you're done so I can see! I can't paint to save my life, or eve draw, so... >.> I hate doing homework, I'm not motivated enough a lot of the time. Tests I actually do okay in, because I'm pretty good at sitting in class and soaking up information, or learning by myself through a textbook.

I think the Doberman and German shepherd are very similar, but I'm not sure how to describe it. The Doberman also sounds like the ideal dog, but I can see myself more compatible with a German shepherd. Plus, if I had a Doberman, I'd probably get his ears cropped and tail docked, and that'd spring up some controversy. I love, love their sleek and elegant look, but its different from the German shepherd. The German shepherd looks regal and beautiful and snuggly at the same time, and they come in so many different varieties and looks. Plus, I grew up watching German shepherds in movies and my parents love them, too. But the main reason is because I just feel that the German shepherd is more of a dog for me than the Doberman is, although the Doberman is DEFINITELY my 2nd choice. I really want to get a Doberman sometime later, because I plan to have 3-5 dogs in my house when I'm older!!

That's a good idea for training, that's how I had planned to do it. For speak or something, I was going to touch the tip of his ear while I give the command for "speak". What I'm really hoping for though is a solid recall!

No way I was taking a backyard bred puppy when I already had a deposit down for my west german working line well-bred male  I actually remember the dog now, she's a nice black and tan female that they got from a backyard breeder, too... ugh

Aww, that's so sweet of you to save Hallie's life like that! To think what would've happened if she didn't get that chance to live. Well, she's DEFINITELY a looker now!

Haha, I meet a lot of dogs online. I've known quite a few Cocker spaniel Molly's, the name's okay, but I'm not fond of Max either. I knew a guy I hated named max! xD

Psych is really fun!! tons of interesting stuff, and the teacher is cool. even freshmen take it here xD


----------



## Hallie

Sounds like me at the movies or civic center minus the skate part!Haha same here, about 80% of my friends are the type my mom and dad definitely don't want me around. They're the only friends I can trust 

I will! Yeah I've kind of always been a little artistic. A few of my friends can't even successfully draw a stick figure, so you have got some talent! I do best learning in the classroom, I can't learn at all from textbooks. I'm not sure why! I don't have enough motivation to do homework either, unless it's important I usually wait until I get to school in the morning. 

If I had a doberman I would also crop the ears and tail. Hard to find them with tails! I love GSDs don't get me wrong but I can't ever see myself having one.Not sure why just can't! The doberman I can picture in my house and as my dog. So you've always thought of German Shepherds as family dogs? I
always seen them as a perfect working ranch companion type dog. Both are beautiful in their ways, both look regal to me. The German shepherd is majestic while the Doberman is elegant that's what I see when I think about it. 3-5? going from 0 to possibly 5 way to go! lol I think 2 is good for me I'm sure I'll have alot more. 

The recall is the most difficult and the most important! Make sure you get it, Hallie doesn't have a solid one anymore. Aw touching the tip of his ear will be so cute!! 

Well good for standing up temptation! It's better to wait and get what's better and what you want then something that isn't what you wanted! Poor dogs  See how much can stem from just one BYB puppy?

Everyone says that! I don't feel like I saved her life I feel like it was kind of my duty, like I had to so I don't think much of it! Honestly I almost went with a lemon and white male but Hallie had that wagging tail and big almound eyes! Thanks! Man she's crazy though. 

You knew an actual person named Max? I don't know a real person Max! I know a ton too. Make sure to make a dogster when you get your pup. 

Lucky! I'm about to move there . Our classes suck here! The only one I'm looking forward too or the one I like is Photography and the science classes. I love Genetics but we don't get in to it much.

Well I got another unexpected foster! She's a chocolate lab/beagle mix! She's AWESOME! She's potty trained, calm, smart and has a perfect recall. I really want to keep her...


----------



## Equinox

gaahhh, I was delaying typing up a reply because I had been hoping for a picture of Wega to show you. The breeder is going to send a picture of Wega over by e-mail so I can show my dad and my sister what he looks like, since there's already a picture of Aggi on the website. But no email so far, so I'll just post it when/if I receive it!

However what I DID find was a picture of Wega and Aggi's previous litter. Last year (okay, more like half a year ago) they also produced a litter together, which consisted of only 4 males  Jennifer told us how surprised she was - they were used to 8-12 puppies in a litter, and then Aggi goes ahead and has 4 pups, and all of them male. Well, lucky for me I want a male! But I looked through the website and remember how I showed you the puppy pictures a while back? Well, I remembered the R-Litter was a repeat breeding, and I found that it was the N-Litter, which actually happened to be my favorite batch of pups, appearance wise 
http://www.germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-n.php

I have ALWAYS imagined the German shepherd as the ideal family dog. When I think farm dog, I think Border Collie and Smooth/Rough coat Collie, and Australian shepherds. Never German shepherds, for some reason. I can definitely imagine having a Doberman, but I don't see myself connecting with one as much as I am with the German shepherd breed... the odd thing is, though, is that I don't get what determines whether I see myself loving a breed or not. For example, I cannot see myself with a Beagle, but I can with a Foxhound or even a Westie. I wouldn't ever own a Borzoi, Afghan hound, Bloodhound, Poodle, Maltese, Shar pei, Pug, and the dog I find myself least compatible with is a Golden/Black Labrador Retriever. Labs are wonderful, but really not my kind of dog. However, a Golden Retriever would suit me fine... I also really like Papillons and Min Pins and Spitz dogs and any pit bull breed. But I don't like boxers. 

You don't know anyone named Max?!??? Seriously?!? That is like THE most popular name ever, for people... okay, fine, so I only know like, uhhh... 10 Maxes or something, but SO many guys named Max here.

I saw those pictures of her you posted!! Who would ever want to give her up? Looks like Hallie isn't enjoying her as much as you are, but I'm thinking she's liking the lab better than she liked Susy? Does your new foster have a name?


----------



## Hallie

haha it's okay. Wega sounds like a majestic regal GSD, the model for his breed! So you're whole family is involved in the puppy? that's good, only me and my brother were involved with Hallie. 

Awww!! They're so cute, most German Shepherd puppies look clumsy but those puppies still seem to look regal! How cute. Yeah I was thinking that was on the lower end of the spectrum as far as average litter number goes. Beagles have an average of about 7! 

That's so interesting how our different ideas of dogs are so different. I think blue heeler, GSD, and border collie when I think of farm dogs. That's odd, you couldn't see yourself with a beagle but you could with their very close relative breed the foxhound. I can see myself with just about any breed of dog, now whether or not I could handle them is a different story . I don't think I would bond with a GSD or a Lab the way that I would a Golden retriever. That is strange you like Golden Retriever but not a lab golden mix. 
I could never have a great dane or mini dachshund, two size extremes I couldn't handle. 
That is strange you like a dog but not breeds that are similar. Bloodhounds never have appealed to me, not sure why. After Hallie I don't know if I'll have another scent hound. Maybe a few more beagles but I want to try new things. 

10  that's alot! Yeah I seriously know absolutely no Maxes here. 
Oops forgot to mention her name! it's slick, yeah a little strange...my dad named her it's a long story lol. Isn't she is a strange color? She's perfect...never goes to far and doens't stay too close, too bad she'll probably be gone by next friday . She's too perfect!


----------



## Equinox

Ah... now I'm sort of getting nervous. I think I'll go and make a call in a few days to see what my chances are of getting a pup from Aggi and Wega. I'm hoping that there hasn't been too many reservations made on a male from their litter, although I wouldn't be surprised. But I _did_ make a deposit a month and a half ahead of time, and for a pet quality dog... of course, if I don't get one from the R-litter, I'll just wait another month for the S-litter pup, which I wouldn't mind at all. Bah, considering they usually have like 8 pups per litter, I'm probably fretting about nothing. Meh. 

Well, actually, my family is not very involved... My mom is helping me quite a lot, but my sister hates talking about the dog since I've talked to much about it, plus she's definitely more of a horse and cat person and also one of those people who would probably think a dog is only a tad more than an accessory, my dad is away at work a lot and while he loves German shepherds and big dogs, he isn't a very commited kind of person... and my grandma from China who lives with us is still kind of getting used to the idea of having a dog. She doesn't exactly like them. But HOPING a puppy will change her mind.

I know, I loved that picture of the pups sitting together. So cute, made my heart melt <3 7 pups in a Beagle litter? I thought it was like 4-5 pups! Wow, that's more than I expected, but I know like nothing about breeding.

I thought it was odd too how I liked the Foxhound but didn't see myself getting along with a Beagle in the house. At first I assumed it's cuz I just am not fond of dogs on the smaller side, but then I do love pit bulls and Papillons! I haven't even got myself figured out. I do know one thing, though - excessively drooly dogs and wrinkly dogs do not appeal to me, period. I know I shouldn't just judge on that, but it's not like I dislike the dog, I just wouldn't want to have one! Actually, I wouldn't mind a Great Dane or a Doxie, oddly enough! But a Lab is a big no-no for me. I'd actually have to go and say that among the dogs I would least like to own, a Lab is pretty high up there. NO idea why. I have met many labs (my neighbrodhood loves Labs) and enjoyed them, but even then, they are not for me...

Actually, I think Slick suits her, especially considering her coat color! Do you have any idea why she was given up? Well, as sad as it is, her going to a new home is a _good_ thing! Plus, Hallie might brighten up a bit, unless she's starting to love Slick, too! 

Oh, I also wanted to ask you, have you read Merle's Door? You should! I have to say that is my FAVORITE book about a dog EVER. It was a great book, I bought it, read it all in a few hours, and it made me cry, and I was sitting in a coffee shop then, too! No one saw me, though  If you haven't read it, you should


----------



## DogsforMe

Haven't been able to keep up with this thread, it's like a novel. But I did read a couple of pages back the mention of prong collars. Please don't use them at all. If the breeder starts training the puppies b4 you get him, & you continue the right way, positive reinforcement training. There won't be a need for any harsh methods.
Are they born yet? Not sure how long a bitch is pregnant for, something like 63 days, is that right?


----------



## Hallie

Well if the small litter was out of the ordinary then I wouldn't worry too much. Good luck though! A month and a half in advance should be enough really, just don't worry! I wouldn't worry too much. 

That's kind of how it was here! I know what you mean with your sister, my brother and sister couldn't get me to shut up before I got molly, but then we got Molly who didn't work out and then everyone was a little more involved with Hallie. I sure a bouncy,fluffy, and clumsy puppy will change your grandmother's mind. It's good that your dad loves bigger dogs, I hope he loves the challenges too! lol I know you've probably already told me but do either of your parents have previous experience with big dogs? I think you said they both grew up with dogs, or maybe it's just me 

I know! One puppy is cute, three are adorable!  GSDs are the cutest little pups. All sitting cute in the little wagon, if a wagon full of puppies that cute came rolling near me I would take it and run! Well I think 5 or 6 is the actual average but I've known tons of beagles and not one had less then 7! 

I didn't think I'd like a beagle as a pet in the house either but they actually do suprisingly well. You love a papillon but not a beagle? Come on now! lol jk That is strange! I love Pitbulls too. I love wrinkly big dogs! Drool or no drool (certainly not desired). That is so strange, Do you know what determines whether or not you like a dog? Don't worry you aren't alone, I could never have lab! i tried once they're are just too hyper and demanding, they can be great pets but with the right people. 

My dad actually named her slick because of her coat! It's very very soft and shiny and that weird color. Oh forgot to mention, Hallie is a big girl now...if she got loose she could become a mommy..yeah she's in heat! I haven't went to get a diaper but I made one for her last night. It's just a little spot here and there. She's not allowed on the bed though! 

I cried when I read Marley and Me, no one saw me either! No I haven't what's it about? It sounds good though! I'm reading The Host right now. Merle's door would fit in perfectly.


----------



## Equinox

DogsforMe said:


> Haven't been able to keep up with this thread, it's like a novel. But I did read a couple of pages back the mention of prong collars. Please don't use them at all. If the breeder starts training the puppies b4 you get him, & you continue the right way, positive reinforcement training. There won't be a need for any harsh methods.
> Are they born yet? Not sure how long a bitch is pregnant for, something like 63 days, is that right?


Thanks for the advice. I will avoid it if possible, as those mean looking things bother me, too, but if it comes to it, I probably will use a prong collar when he is older. I am well assured by others that prong collars, despite their appearance, are quite humane and do not hurt the dog. But I will definitely try to refrain from using it.

They aren't born yet... three more weeks  But hey! Considering I've been waiting for over a year, I can't say its too long... can I? Yep, average gestation period is 63 months... so only a third of the way to go for Aggi. 


*Hallie* - I know! I know! no reason to worry, but I aaaammmmmm! It's just this being my first dog and everything, and me always worrying over everything anyway... GAH.

Well, actually, my mom grew up with cats, and my dad grew up with... fish... I guess. He lived in a big ol' fashioned house where no one kept pets, really. So this is a REALLY new experience for both of them. For those dogs of yours that didn't work out, where did you get them? Did a breeder help you pick out the dog that was most compatible with your family? That's what Jennifer and Ray are going to do, and I am sure that they'll find the perfect pup for me, but now I'm nervous >.> Big surprise!

I have no idea what determines if I like a dog or not, and it actually isn't even a matter if whether or not I like a dog, it's how well I would get along with one. I mean, I could love and admire a dog from a distance, but plonk one down in my house and I would definitely be critical. On a normal basis, I don't like small dogs, but I like the Papillon's reserved attitude - at least, from my experience with them. They're like little queens! Beagles are so much fun and smart and adorable, but the beagles I've met personally are just little explosive bombs of energy and excitement. And actually, one beagle had "attacked" me when I was 6... Copper jumped up out of no where on my face and knocked me over and he was trying to lick me, but his teeth knicked my cheek, and I got scared after that, which _might_ explain it, but I ended up being good friends with Copper.

Hallie! Boy oh boy, that'll be loads of fun. Any unaltered male dogs in the neighborhood? Because they might just bark up a storm when they catch a whiff of Hallie's news. Are you going to spay her at all, after the first heat, or after the second? Better avoid the dog park for a while, or at least keep a close, close, cloooossee eye/hand on her. Because she'll be stirring up some excitement, that's for sure! 

Merle's Door is about a mix that the author of the book found when he was on one of his many outdoors trips. The dog came home with him and is so full of personality the book is filled with conversations between him and Merle and facts about dog behavior and training and the history of dogs and domestication. It's an amazing, amazing book. It's all about the lessons learned from Merle. The book is actually titled Merle's Door: Lessons From a Freethinking Dog. It really made me cry, I liked it a lot better than Marley and Me. Marley and Me brings me more laughs, and it actually didn't really make me _cry_ cry, just tear up a bit at the end. It also made a tad annoyed because there was so many things that could've been done to make Marley a better dog or the author a better owner. Merle's Door is a more thoughtful, insightful, informative book that was so sweet and sad. Probably one of my favorite books.


----------



## Hallie

i know I know! it's just like having your first baby so worrying is understandable, just don't worry yourself to death!

Well I guess you can all learn from this puppy! my mom and dad both grew up with dogs and cats and even cows! Well Molly was a black lab mix, My dad found her mom on the side of the road and a few days later she had molly and her sister. So I'd known molly since she was born, brought her home at 3 or 4 months and had to give her back a month later. She was really rough with Peanut and just too hyper for me to handle. So then I thought a beagle would be a way better match and then I got Hal. I miss Molly though, she dissapeared a few months ago and I still feel guilty! Then before Molly was Smiley a big 5yr old collie lab mix from the shelter. She was more my mom's then anyones, I walked her and took care of her. She had this huge thing with thunderstorms, we were suppose to give her a pill to sedate her before a storm but they never worked in sedating her. Once we had a pretty bad storm I did what I always did: gave her the pill and put her in the garage with her bed. I was leading her down the steps and she turned around and bit and scratched my arm. It was pretty bad but I wasn't mad or anything because it was my fault, BUT my mom was feeding her and then she lashed out at my mom. A couple days later my mom wouldn't let me keep her and she had to go back to the shelter . 

Oh i get it! Yes living with a certain kind of dog can definitely change your mind. I don't mind small dogs but I definitely don't want another chihuahua. I guess you just took right up to big dogs. To me a small dog brings the image of a reserved lifestyle, while a bigger dog brings about an image of a fun and active lifestyle. Maybe I'm just crazy! My grandmother had a papillon suprisingly, they are really rare around here. You're the victim of a beagle love attack . Silly Copper! So he just came out of nowhere and jumped on you? That's a beagle for ya! lol maybe that does have an influence on whether or not you like beagles, even if you don't notice. When I was 5 I got in the middle of a fight between my dad's pitbull and his pointer. I came out with stitches . 

Yeah she's getting fixed in May. I heard horror stories of dogs changing after their first heat but Hallie hasn't changed at all! Well most the dogs in my neighborhood are fixed so I havne't had any barking or anything. Oh yes definitely no dag park for at least a month! I'm watching her like a hawk no matter where she is. Believe it or not diapers aren't needed, it's not "messy" at all (gross I know), but I still made her some "bloomers" lol.

I'm going to the bookstore today so I'll look for it! So it's not really a story like Marley and Me? I'll definitely pick it up today if it's there. I saw it on Amazon earlier. Well sounds like it's an awesome book! Marley and Me was unfortunately the story of how the average dog is picked and raised. I loved it! Once you get past all of the bad owner things it's a great book. I love the John Grogan's style of writing. Wow a thoughtful dog book, definitely getting it!


----------



## Equinox

Aw, poor Molly. But hey, it's like what happened with Susy, you really have to think about what's best for your dog, the dog that was there first. My mom never had a dog before, and neither did my dad. Until a year ago, the idea of having a dog in our family was literally impossible. I am not exaggerating. I wanted a dog more than anything in the world and then I just ended up giving up that idea because it seemed so out there. Well, then I saw a bunch of dogs at the mall and I started begging/pleading/whining for one again, and my mom eventually got tired of it and finally relented. Remember, before the idea of a dog was unreal that even _I_ thought so, but now my mom's saying "Good God, pretty soon your sister's going to demand to have a dog, too, and I'll be raising a zoo in the house". 

I have only seen a few Papillons around here... we're pretty much a Labrador and Golden Retriever oriented place. If I drive around and see 20 dogs, I'd say a good 14-16 of those dogs are Labradors or Golden Retrievers. The beagle was definitely a huge love bug! I know he was trying to lick and greet me, but I was pretty small at that time, so in comparison, he was pretty big. I knew my friend had a dog, and I was walking into the living room. BAM! Out of nowhere, this big bundle comes hurling itself at me and attacks my face with wet kisses and I'm already surprised and freaked out enough as it is! But I got over it, since getting "attacked" by dogs is nothing new to me, and I had a lot of fun with Copper. I've also been bitten several times by a mix in China. He belonged to my grandma's neighbor. Sort of a Westie mix, I guess. Well, he wasn't exactly well trained, so when he was eating I'd try to pet him and he'd lash out and bite me pretty hard. That happened quite a few times, and I was 5 years old. I learned to be careful around that dog, but didn't damage my view on dogs at all. 

Dogs change after going into heat?  Didn't know that, but glad Hallie's still herself! She's a big girl now! I know Peanut's fixed, but how's he doing around her? Haha, glad diapers aren't needed, the big girl would probably like to have some dignity left. Though who knows? She might like wearing diapers.

I do agree that Marley was a bit more extreme as dogs go, but definitely the right preparation and training and research would have solved most of his problems. But definitely an interesting read, I got through it real fast. I also like his writing style - kept me reading, and very silly. 

Did you watch the AKC/Eukanuba dog show? There was a Beagle there, and a Harrier, and the English and American Foxhound. A lot of nice looking dogs, though I've never been a huge fan of show line dogs (definitely more working line for me). I loved the Tibetan Mastiff, Deerhound, American Eskimo, Alaskan Malamute, Belgian Sheepdog, Beauceron, and Nova Scotia Dog Tolling Retriever. I eagerly waited for German shepherds but I was SO disappointed!! I mean, the dog was pretty nice looking in quite a few ways, but the overall image was terrible in my eyes. The sloping back was overdone, and what a slope it was. I thought the head was a bit too narrow for a male, but I was half asleep by the time German shepherds came up, so I wasn't exactly awake between my sleepiness and my disappointment in the dog. Never did like the American show line German shepherd, but


----------



## Hallie

Yeah I guess I still feel guilty though. I loved Molly and Smiley just like I do Hallie...Sounds like my family! Well it's amazing you are where you are today! My mom said flatly "NO" then we moved and that set things off for Peanut. Then skip ahead and somehow I ended up with Hallie! Haha you're mom is smart! that's how it happened here too! 

Labs are pretty prominant here too, I would say they dominate any other dog breed in popularity. Wow! If I go looking for dogs I would probably see mostly labs but also quite a few boxers and I just noticed the rat terrier is getting really popular here. Which is suprising as the AKC just recognized them as a breed not too long ago. Gosh! Little Copper sounds alot like Hallie with my little sister, I'll have to tape it sometime. Wow that would be a bit scary a big furry animal flying on to you out of nowhere. That's good, as long as it doesn't impact your outlook on dogs negatively . I've been bite quite a few times too, once my friend had a big German Shepherd and it was under a car and I decided to climb under the car to pet it (I was like 4) he was growling and snapped at me, good thing I didn't get bit!

That's what I've heard but I must say I've experience alot different. Hallie hasn't been as submissive, slick tried to take her bone and she actually showed her teeth in defense. I intervined and took the bone so no one got hurt. Other than Hallie growing a backbone nothing has changed .Well I kind of made her a pair and she doesn't even notice them! I just took a pair of my sisters undergarmets and cut and sowed so they would fit and they do. It's more of an entertainment thing though. I'll post a pic

Yes I agree, I read marley and me a looonnng time ago when it first came out and it was one of the best dog books I had read at the time. I agree completely Marley could have been the model family pet with the right owners. More socialization, firmer hold, and more excercize and training could have tremendously changed how marley turned out. 

Yes i saw parts of it, I recorded it on the DVR so I can finish watching it later. Yes I was even disappointed with the German Shepherd and also the chihuahua. The beagle was nice though some improvements could have been made. I hate criticizing dogs because both of mine are the furthest from the standard as it gets! The beagle's ears were a little too far up or down, can't remember which. I thought the GSD's back was a little extreme, it was definitely at a sharper angle then most. I LOVED the husky, and the Malamute. I was also disappointed with the papillon as it didn't have the "butterfly ears" as much as I'm used to and it's what the breed is famous for. As far as GSDs go I like the working dogs also, beagles too. 

here's hallie in her "bloomers"








They glow in the dark because the thread I used glows in the dark


----------



## Equinox

Okay, I've got to comment on that picture first. I definitely had another "Holy @$!*%, look at Hallie! What a grown, beautiful girl!" moment  Then I had another look at the little diaper and was thinking "What? No bright pink coloring, no big, obnoxious flowering pattern?" LOL But hey, I guess glow in the dark beats everything. Now when you walk her at night, everyone will see her cute little butt sha-shaying. 

I have a question regarding sqeutering, though. I've heard some people say to 1) Spay/Neuter as soon as possible 2) Spay/Neuter after 1st heat and 3) Spay/Neuter after 2 years or so when the dog has fulling matured. Any thoughts on that?

Rat Terriers and Boxers? I can't remember the last time I saw a boxer, and I'm not even sure I've seen a rat terrier around before. How odd! Here people are also big on terriers, but mostly Cairn, Westies, Scotties, and such. And speaking of seeing dogs, my sister told me she saw a bi-color German shepherd today walking down the street with a 5 year old girl (!). I was pretty proud that she could tell the different color patterns and recognized the dog as a GSD xD Before she would've just called that dog some ol' big black dog.

Aw, why was the dog under the car?! It would be a lot worse to be bitten by a German shepherd than by a little Westie! Oh, that reminds me also... when I first told my friend I was getting a German shepherd, she automatically paled and said "No! Don't get one of _those_ dogs! My friend had one, she was the sweetest dog ever, and then suddenly she turned on my friend and got all aggressive. Those are nasty dogs!" Made me a bit peeved, but I corrected her =P and guess what? She has a chocolate beagle! His name is Pudding, and he is adorable! 

I got my dad to record the AKC dog show on DVD! Just in case I wanted to rewatch, which, knowing myself, I probably will... I didn't notice the Chihuahua very much, though my sister loved the long-haired. I was also disappointed they had a Phalene to represent the Papillon breed! In some countries the Phalene is actually considered a different breed from the Papillon. The Malamute looked gorgeous, I loved how expressive its face was. My mom thought his markings made him look like the Joker, I think that was pretty accurate. As for the husky, I have never been a fan of faded out colors (I'm for rich, deep coloring generally) and have no clue what the Siberian husky standard is. Still rather unhappy with the German shepherd, since I had been so eager! But I should've guessed they'd go with American lines. Gah. The slope. And the gait, it didn't seem to me like the smooth German shepherd gait completely. Seemed a bit off.


----------



## Tom_jerry

Thanks for sharing great information and pics here.Hope it will be useful and remarkable information to all.


----------



## Hallie

Yeah she difinitely ditched the puppy look! Nope couldn't find bright pink  Yeah the glow in the dark makes up for it! Or that's what I was hoping. She's growing up on me *tear*.

Animal shelters spay and neuter as young as eight weeks! Personally I would wait until at least 6 months because studies have proven that dogs altered before a year are prone to obesity. Hallie is chunky now so when she gets altered I'll have to step up on the excercise. 

Really? Wow! I see boxers quite often around here. People here have primarily big dogs like retrievers and boxers. Not many terriers around here, with the exception of the Rat Terrier. Wow! Good job for your little sister! My little sister would recongnize the breed but definitely not the coat color. Soon your sister will know all she needs to about German Shepherds! 

He wasn't socialized and was chewing a bone under the car if I remember correctly. He growled but I just kept going! He snapped once and I ran away crying, lol. Wow! Well it's good you corrected her.(I love chocolate beagles!! and the name pudding lol) People like that have a huge impact on how the general public sees GSDs and other breeds. Before Hallie I was going to get a Pitbull, great breeder and CGC parents, but we found out our insurance would go up because of the dog's bad reputation! Everyone kept saying "watch out those pitbulls will turn on you, never trust them". 

I'll have to agree with your sis the long-haired was a pretty dog. I'm about to watch it now to refresh my memory. I consider the Phalene a whole different breed! I know it's not here but I've spoken with a few phalene people and it's a growing debate. Phalene or Papillon they are nice dogs! Ya know, he did kind of look like the joker! He looked like he was smiling too  very expressive indeed. As far as huskies go I like a deep color also actually very very dark for huskies. I'm not as educated in the GSD standard as you are but I agree with the slope being off, which of course messed with the gait.


----------



## Equinox

Well, I made another call to the breeder (Jennifer), to confirm that my deposit was going to be for a pup from the R-Litter, as before we were deciding between the R and S Litter, and to inquire about Aggi's pregnancy. The mother of the Q Litter, Quinny, has already had her pregnancy confirmed. Aggi is going to be going to the vet's this weekend to make sure whether or not she is pregnant... I sure do hope so. Jennifer told me it was hard to tell with Aggi because she is a very big girl with heavy bone structure. But she also told me that she thought the R Litter was the best choice for me, all things considered. Goodness, I'm getting all jittery again! I really, really hope I can get a pup from the R Litter. I know good things are worth the wait, but it's so hard!

My sister is actually getting pretty darn knowledgeable on German shepheds! I'm blabbing away to her at night and and whenever we're talking, and even though she hates it and tries not to listen, she still does and she's learning xD Oh, guess what? Pudding's owner wants a puggle, or a labradoodle. GREAT. I was lecturing to her during class about the ethics of breeding and why those dogs shouldn't be bred, but before I could move on to puppy mills, class was over... UGH. I mean, she loves dogs, but she really has no clue. She thinks designer breeds are the cutest things ever and much healthier than purebreds. We're not getting along right now...  I also found out my other friend owns 2 beagles. Seems there are a lot more beagle owners here than I imagined!

I hate how insurance goes up because of a breed of dog you have, but then again, I also heard that insurance goes up higher when a boy starts driving than when a girl starts driving, so I guess it's not just dogs!

Are you going to watch the Westminster Show? Is that tomorrow (Thursday) or Friday? I had thought it was the 5th, but if it's 10 pm on a school night, I probably might not be able to watch. I'll have to record it instead.

I've also been meaning to ask - what's the time difference between the West Coast and Tennessee? Is it 3 hours?


----------



## Hallie

Well once the pregnancy is confirmed you can _almost_ sit back and relax!It's good that you are keeping close contact with the breeder! Yep, that's the way to look at it. Good things are worth waiting for! You've waited for ever a few more months won't kill  (it would kill me!). I can't believe your dog finding journey is coming to a close. 

Good job to your sis! As for you just keep babbling lol. Soon she'll be wanting a puppy of her own! haha let's hope not, two German Shepherd puppies at once..oh no! What is up with all this designer breed crap? Every time I turn around there is someone wanting a shihpoo or maltipoo! If only class could be longer then maybe you could've drove the point home.Puppymills too? LOl! you were going to give a full lecture covering all aspects of bad breeding that's great! Us beagle owners like to stay hidden! haha I just found out that a lady at the pet store Hallie practically lives at has a beagle! After all beagles have held their place in the top ten most popular (going by the AKC) for years now!

Thank lord I'm a female ! Watch out German Shepherds are commonly on the list that makes it go up. Others like the Cane Corso, Rottweiler, Mastiff ect. 

yeah I probably will! I have no idea when it is, I usually just record and watch the reruns because they play reruns for like a week! They are usually hours long so if it was at 10pm it probably wouldn't be over until after midnight! No way I can watch it either. 

It's amazing what an iPod can teach you! It is a 3 hour difference between Portland and here!


----------



## Equinox

Oh boy, guess what happened? I got sent to the ER. I accidentally overdosed on medicine for my headache, and then my blood pressure and heart beat skyrocketed. They connected me to an IV and everything... scary, but I'm feeling tons better now. 

Me and my friend who has Pudding are mad at each other. She wants a designer, and won't listen to reason. Gah. So we sort of got in an argument, and she's not listening to me talk on about responsible breeding and puppy mills. She saw a cute cockapoo at the pet store and wants him. >.<

Aggi's going to get her pregnancy confirmed soon, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Hallie

The ER . Are you okay now? Wow you have to be careful when it comes to medicene! I won't even take the stuff half of the time! 

Well maybe it's a good thing that you and her aren't friends, maybe she'll see your friendship is more important than a mutt! Her and my friend would get along great, mine is already trying to find little ally a home. if your friend is so ignorant she won't listen she may just be one of those 'bumps in the road'. 

My fingers and toes are crossed that she's preggo!  I have a feeling she is


----------



## Equinox

I'm okay... I also found out it's $5,000 each ER visit... wow. I had a maaajjooor head ache, and it was killing me, so I popped in some *alot* of pills. And then realized something was wrong... *sigh* that's me in a nutshell, pretty darn clueless!! lol

She's stuck on that dog. She keeps on saying things like "but it's so cute! the pet store has health garauntees, and he looks fine to me." Oh and you know what the best part is? She _hates_ breeders!! That's rich... she thinks of buying a puppy from the pet store as "saving" it, and that breeders shouldn't breed dogs at all because there are already too many dogs. WOW. I wanted to whack her in the head with a big stick or something. That is just absurd.

Wait - Little Ally?!?? NO! Ally is still a puppy, she's so young and sweet looking, and how could your friend do that? Why? Has she "outgrown" her, too? (and wait... is this the same friend with the chow mix?)

I also found out something sad about my other friend - she used to have a dog named Remy, a spaniel, who she gave away because he had too many problems - he was too hyper and always escaped... so guess what their first solution was? CHAINING him in the backyard!!!!! I was SHOCKED! I couldn't believe that, it was insane. And then when that didn't work well, they gave him away. To a family who also gave him away because he ran off too much. I was like, "there's such thing as obediance class!!"

She's one of my best friends, too. I just discovered that here where I live, giving away dogs seems like a fad or something. I'm going to list a few incidents some of my friends have had with dogs

Friend 1. Remy's owner, wanted a dog, got him from the shelter, gave him away.
Friend 2. Adopted Pudding the beagle from a backyard breeder, now wants a cockapoo
Friend 3. Adopted 1 pomeranian and 1 American Eskimo/Pomeranian mix from the shelter 
Friend 4. Answered an ad for "teacup" malteses. Found out Toto had a tumor that would take $4,000 to remove. Gave him away.
Friend 5. Bought a maltese from the pet store. Maltese grew bigger, friend thought he wasn't cute. Gave him away.
Friend 6. Bought some poodle/shih tzu mix from the pet store. Found out little Cloud was too much to handle, gave him away.

Those are some of my best friends, too. >.< *we need a "banging head on wall" icon!*


----------



## Hallie

$5,000  That's ALOT!! That's horrble! you need to be more careful 

Are you serious? She wants to buy from basically a puppy mill and she hates breeders? Gosh! Did you explain that there are other ways to help petstore puppies, like helping a rescue group that gets the sick puppies or their parents when they can no longer breed? That _is_ absurd. 

Yeah and get this, she won't let me have her!! Yeah it's the same friend with the shiba/chow mix dog. She has 3 dogs now not too many and Ally is the only inside dog. She won't take the time to teach her or correctly potty train her. I offered to take her but she wouldn't let me! 

I've heard that Chaining is the worst thing you can do to a dog because they don't understand what's limiting them, it's as far from nature as you can get. Poor Remy =(. OMG! That's horrible, have they lost track of where he is now? poor little guy, that's why a person should understand a dog is a LIFETIME commitment. 

Here it's pretty *******, dogs run around in the fields with chickens and most don't even get dog food. There's a goat farm by my dad's where I used to help out in the summer that breeds great pyrenees, they have over 500 goats and during the birthing season the babies who don't make it are fed to the dogs. Since I witnessed a "feeding time" I haven't went back

You need some new friends! 
Good job friend #3! 
I was going to ask where pudding was from because Good breeders don't breed for chocolate because it's a fault in the AKC. When mates where considered for Hallie a chocolate male was one of them not because of his color though, because he would fix all of Hallie's faults. 
Your friends sound like they think dogs are disposable! 

here's mine:
Friend 1&2 (really cousins)- got "teacup" yorkie from breeder (actually good breeder) and 2 lab mix puppies from a neighbors accidental breeding and one chihuahua from a BYB
Friend 3- got "daisy" a beagle mix from an abusive situation then gave her away when they gave up on potty training (never really tried)
Friend4-the one you always hear about. Found Shiba mix still has him. One JRT mix from "free puppies" add she was confiscated by the shelter for aggressive behavior. Got Cherish, a black chihuahua from a breeder when I got peanut, she died of parvo at 4 months. Got a Springer pup, he was stolen. Shiba and JRT mix had puppies before she got taken by the pound, 9 puppies were born, 4 found homes 4 "dissapeared" along with the Springer. Chow/shiba mix is the one surviving pup from the litter of 9. Wow that's alot of dogs! still more dogs that were given away or "dissapeared" but you get the point.
Friend5- adopted whippet/pitbull mix from shelter, had her for a long time. He brings her over alot to play with Hallie, she's a doll
I guess we could both use new friends! lol


----------



## Equinox

$5,000 was a lot... and the thing was, though, is that she was REALLY excited to get a puppy. But I guess the novelty "wore off". I really would have paid for it if it were my dog. It wasn't even as if her family was struggling/poor. They're pretty darn well off >.>

Why is your friend refusing help? Is she saying she'd rather dump Ally off at the shelter than give her away to you? Why is she dumping Ally? Does she still have the Chow mix? But really, that is just so _absurd_

My friend said that the last time she checked, Remy was being cared for at a firehouse. She doesn't see him at all or anything anymore. He was a 5 year old English Spring Spaniel (I THINK... I only saw one picture of him). 

Feeding time?!? That's so terrible! Eck. 
I never see any dogs running about here, there are like, zero strays. Except for the time I saw 2 dogs wandering about. My mom and I were driving home and on our driveway were two dogs, a golden and black lab. I got out to lead them away, and they didn't look like they were going anywhere. Neither of them had a collar, but from the way their neck fur was matted, I knew they had one before. They both looked really tired and a tiny bit on the skinny side, but hard to tell. The black lab looked really sad, but the golden lab was happy to play with me. He also jumped on people a lot, and my sister got scared, but I thought they were both so sweet... unfortunately, when I went inside to get them water (my mom wouldn't let them in the house), both were gone. Never knew what happened to them, but I like to think they found their way back home <3

Friend #3 is really big on rescuing and adoption. He also has 2 rats he adopted, but they died last year a few months apart  Pudding is backyard bred. Pudding's owner had a friend who's beagle had puppies, and they were going to go to a shelter, so she decided to take one for free. 

Speaking of irresponsible dog owners... I was just talking to someone an hour ago who had a Pekingnese. I thought he was adorable and stopped to talk to her and ask about her dog. APPARENTLY she is looking for a bitch to breed him with. OMG. But she started saying how he was nasty to girl dogs, so I was thinking "well, good for him!"

Oh, oh, oh, and I just realized this couple with a German shepherd lives nearby. I was on my way to the bus stop last week, and an elderly couple walking a gorgeous German shepherd went past and I said "hi". It was an aging German shepherd, but still very regal looking. A red and black, I think, but I couldn't tell, since it was dark outside.

I sent an e-mail to Jennifer asking if Aggi's pregnancy was confirmed yet, and hoping she replies. I feel sort of bad for always e-mailing and calling with questions, because I know how busy she is with her breeding, training facility, Schutzhund training, boarding kennels, grooming, and supply shop >.<
But I can't help it!


----------



## Hallie

That's pretty bad! I could understand if she was going through bad things, considering today's economy I can't say I'd be suprised. That's horrible though. poor little dog! 

No she isn't taking her to the shelter she's "trying to find her a home" apparently she doens't want me to take her because I wouldn't be able to keep her forever I was just going to foster her but at least she'd get a great home through me. Yes she still has the chow mix that I showed you that picture of that one time. 

We don't have alot of strays here either, or where my dad lives. At my dad's alot of people just let their dogs run around because it's a rurual place. here the animal control is strong. Aww well I'd say they were on their way back home! Sounds like maybe they just slipped their collars or something. If they were tired they probably were on their way back =)

Go Friend #3!! I used to have a pet rats, they are the best rodents I must say! Tell him to get another pair, theres always a couple ratties needing homes. Beagle puppies going to the shelter? thats ridiculous. At least little pudding found a home. That's absolutely ridiculous! If Hallie got pregnant all the puppies would have homes the shelter wouldn't be an option! 

That's even worse! I never did understand that! At most she would get like $200 or pick of litter and then sooo many things could go wrong. The bitch's owner gets the most out of the breeding, with reputible breeding the owners really don't get any income from it! Good boy pekingnese, fight those girls off .

Maybe there are more GSD owners in your area than you think! That's a great thing to see a well behaved GSD actually getting excercise with it's owner, and the fact he was aging is even better! 

I wouldn't feel bad! Don't! You are doing what a good puppy buyer should be, that's like the #1 thing to do, keep in close contact with the breeder. I'm sure that's the typical response and she's used to it now. My figers have remained crossed for it to be confirmed that she is infact preggo! Have you heard back yet?

Here's a pic or two of Hallie since I haven't put any on here in awhile!
She's finally settling down, oh and that's an easy walk harness it makes walking with her a peice of cake!








Oh yes, she's also getting veerry wrinkley, her eyes are droopy now!


----------



## Equinox

Awww, Hallie has such expressive eyes! Actually, she just has an expressive face in general, she's getting to be quite the looker ;D And look at Daisy - she's grown up! Lexie looks so huggable, and is Peanut wearing something? 

Some good news I've got to share - pregnancy has been confirmed! How do I know? The website changed the due date from the 23rd to the 25th (not good news, but oh well!). Jennifer didn't reply to my e-mail, but I've this suspicion that it's actually a problem with my e-mail/laptop. For some reason, these past months my e-mails aren't sending a lot of the times, which sucks because I think I e-mailed my teacher an assignment and it turns out I didn't.

I think I'll give her a call on Monday to check up on how things are going.

Well, I went to PetSmart today, and there was an adoption event. Don't even ask me how I got away without bringing one home. I got my heart broken more than once when I was looking at the dogs. ESPECIALLY because there were PUPPIES! Adorable, fluffy, tiny, wiggly, 3 month old puppies!!! Oh I couldn't believe it. It was torture and heaven xD They were the sweetest looking babies with all sorts of diferent coat patterns. There were like 8-10 of them, and they came from different dads though they were all from one litter. A black pink-collared girl made me fall in love, she was such a beautiful girl. The mom of the litter had been a stray Pit Bull.

I also fell in love with a brindle Pit Bull who wouldn't stop giving me kisses. She was such a big sweetie and kept trying to snuggle. No surprise that several people who came earlier already applied for her. No idea who would want to give her up. 

There was also a Catahoula leopard dog there. At first, I didn't recognize what breed he was because he was mostly white, but then I realized it was a double merle. He was so beautiful, and what shocked me, though, was that he couldn't see! He had been born without eyes. The double merle coat is a rare coloring, but also a genetic fault because most dogs with that coat tend to be blind (that was my understanding). It was surprising, because he seemed so completely aware of his surroundings. But he was a beautiful dog.

And then there were two Brussel Griffons who kept jumping up at me and licking my face and pushing each other over for attention. They were so sweet. My mom loved them, too. Also, there was a very pretty tri color beagle who just sat in someone's arms and snoozed. She was a gorgeous girl, though. I wanted to take all the dogs home.

I was also super excited to meet a Belgian Malinois (she belonged to someone, they were shopping for food). She was such a pretty dog, a brindle coat, and very obediant. I have never actually seen a Belgian Malinois before (only pictures and videos), and so she was the first I met. 

I don't know why I do this to myself - going to places where there are so many dogs when I already have a puppy spoken for >.<


----------



## Hallie

Yes I know! I'm taking Photography next year and Hallie and her expressive face will make great pics . Yep that was from christmas when I dressed peanut up in his christmas outfit . Lexie is getting spayed! I'm so nervous

So Jennifer didn't contact you to tell you of the confirmed pregnancy? That's great!!! Well the day isn't too far away now just a short couple months and they're will be a bouncy floppy eared puppy destroying your house and enriching your life! Well let's hope it's your computer and she isn't ignoring which seems unlikely anyways =).

Don't worry it happens to me too! Me and hallie end up in Petsmart talking to people with adoptable dogs...so hard to walk away! Awww! The puppies sound so adorable! Pitbull puppies are always so pretty.I can see how it was torture! Thank goodness for the deposit you made because if it were me then that would've been the only thing between me and one of those puppies! Congrats to holding out for your puppy. I hope they all got homes. I love brindles!!! Especially snuggly ones! I envy you I seriously would've walked out with her!

Aw I hope the Catahoula got a home as well. I heard about the double merle defect in Aussies and shelties,yeah you're right if I remember correctly it's from when you breed a merle to a merle. It's from breeding 2 dogs with just that reccessive trait, because most of the time reccessive genes are mutated and full of defects. was he friendly? Anyone that would take in a disabled dog is an absolute angel!

you can send the beagle to me! wow your petsmart sounds full of great dogs! Ours is too but there isn't many variety or dogs for that matter. I wish Hallie was like that beagle, Hallie won't sleep! Brussels Griffons seem so full of personality, I've yet to meet one. 

Aw she sounds like the model Malinois.You've really never met one? I've seen them around here training to be police dogs. Did you get to pet her? Sounds like an exciting trip to petsmart! 

Can you believe Slick still hasn't found a home? She had to go back to my dad's to stay periodically but she's coming back monday =). 
Here's a video of Hallie not wanting to sleep (ignore my cousin's cussing lol)


----------



## Equinox

AWWW, Hallie is SO adorable! She's such a teenager. She's one of those dogs who I swear is thinking loads of things in her head and just not telling you what... I know I've said it a lot, but she has a personality all of her own. <3

I'm signing up for photography, too, next year! I hope I get in, but tons of other people are also signing up for it. And because of the economy, we have less and less classes because teachers are getting laid off. But if I do get in, I'll be taking tons of pictures of my puppy (who'll be... 7 months by then!). That's absurd, thinking about owning a 7 month old dog. By then, he'll already have grown up. Remind me again - how old is Hallie? 

how's Lexie doing? Spaying's for the best, baby bunnies are adorable, but we don't need more of them. I've seen too many baby bunny deaths, too =( When are you getting Hallie spayed, or will you be spaying her at all? Before I wanted to neuter the puppy as soon as possible (as in several weeks old), but then I did some more reading/info gathering and found out that's a pretty bad idea. But I still don't know when to neuter. I was thinking somewhere around 2 years old or second heat...?

No e-mails from Jennifer yet (there's definitely something wrong with my e-mail), but THE PUPPIES ARE EXPECTED TOMORROW!! SO excited. I'm torn between giving Jennifer a call and just waiting it out. I don't want to wait, but I understand that Jennifer is handling a recent litter (born yesterday) and waiting on Aggi to give birth tomorrow, and she has her supply store and training her dogs and other peoples' dogs, so I bet she's really busy. I'm also pretty sure her father, Ray, is still in Nevada training with Flax. Then again, I might just give a quick call tomorrow to see how things are going.

I've got to admit, I felt like the worst person in the world walking out of PetSmart without adopting a dog. But the good thing was was that most of them had tons of applications. And I've got to admit - my mom really isn't much of a dog person, so she doesn't have that whole "look at those sweet eyes" soft spot when it comes to adults. And she doesn't like Pit bulls or bully breeds in general (she's not scared, but she's shallow so she just says "they're not pretty" and doesn't get me when I go on about how gorgeous this pit bull is). Now, with the puppies, it was a different story, and with the Griffons. She was cooing and patting them and totally decided our next dog was going to be adopted.

I was surprised to find out how diverse the dog population was here! Zero was the first Catahoula I met, I'm sure, and the two Brussel Griffons were the first I've met. In fact, it took me a moment to recognize them, and if it weren't for the AKC/Eukanuba dog show, I wouldn't have remembered what the breed looked like. I guess it's because I never go to pet supply stores or dog parks, since I've never had a dog! And nope, never seen a Malinois (or any of the Belgians). ALL of the police dogs here seem to be German shepherds. Haven't even seen a Rottweiler or Doberman or Belgian Malinois as a police dog.

Anyway, kee your fingers crossed there's a male pup for me in the R-litter, and that all goes well!


----------



## Hallie

I would have to agree she's an articulate little girl! Just by looking at her you can tell there's so much going on in that head of hers. I don't think I've ever quite met a dog like her! it's okay I say it all the time!

Really? That's cool! I've heard great things about it. Same here a TON of people signed up. Wow we don't have that problem here, I mean the only thing here is less fieldtrips, unfortunately we've kept all of our teachers lol. Wow He'll be 7 months old !! Omg! And he still hasn't started his little life outside of his mom. So she's due today?

Hallie's about 10 months old =) almost a year already!! 

Oh yes Hallie is definitely getting spayed! I didn't want to get hallie spayed too early because beagles are prone to obesity and spaying early increases their chance for being overweight so it was like a deadly duo! Now that she's had her first heat I feel better. She's getting fixed in early june when I'm out of school so I can watch her and she won't have to wear an ecollar. Well it's risky for Lexie to get fixed because of her age and the bunny vet here actually won't do it! But I agree she needs to get fixed! She's almost two and I've had her since she was 2 days old. Don't worry about her having babies! I agree way too many dying baby bunnies 

Puppies DUE TODAY?!?! OMG! I bet you've spent all day thinking about the little pups! haha don't worry I would too.  I'm sure that everything went smothly and your male is waiting! 

That's good! Sounds like your adoption fairs are pretty popular, which is great for the dogs! So even the blind catahoula had an application? That's so good! Well sounds like your mom was yet another victim of the "puppy eye syndrome" it's easily cured with a baby canine! She sounds like my mom! Except for the adoption part my mom just says "I'm not getting another dog till you're moved out" haha 

Wow! Well I guess it's one of those things you don't really notice unless you're really intrested in dogs. It's pretty diverse here too, I just found out we have a boykin spaniel breeder here! And it's actually really cool what he volunteers the dogs to do. The university here is doing a pretty big study on box turtles and the breeder actually taught the dogs to retrieve and hunt turtles by smell, and the dogs bring the turtles back to the researchers who measure, weigh, and mark the turtles. They approved my application so I may get to work with them this summer!!! Anyways back to what I was saying before I got sidetracked lol. 
I can't believe your puppy is due today!! Hopefully he was born, I know I say this everytime but your long puppy-seeking journey is coming to a close


----------



## Equinox

Alright, so, things didn't turn out like planned, but it's okay!

Bad news - Only one male in the R-litter (another litter of 4 pups) and that male was reserved long before I put down my deposit. So no R-litter male for me.

Good news - Quinny, who I was originally going to get my pup from, had 3 females and 3 males. So I get a male from her, preferably a red and black  VERY VERY VERY EXCITED!!! I GET MY PUPPY! Q names are harder to think of, but I'm getting some good advice from people. He'll be ready to come home around April 17th, a Friday. So we might pick him up Friday or Saturday, depending. ANNNDD I met someone who is getting his sister!

Ray promised pictures up by next week, and I can hardly wait. I'm SO excited! Baby Trent is born and healthy. I'm only a tad disappointed that I didn't get Wega's pup, but who cares? I'm still getting my pup! 

Oh and guess what? My mom promised my sister a dog next year. >.< I cannot believe that.

And congratulations on getting accepted - that sounds so fun! You'll have to tell me all about it when you start this summer.
That also reminds me I'll have to socialize my new puppy with my turtles. And hope he doesn't try to eat those little critters.


----------



## Hallie

YOU GOT A PUPPY!!! Trent is born  ayayayaya! I'm so happy for you! April seems so near! You need to tak tons and tons of pics like...tons! Are you going to get to see him before the date you pick him up?

Awww! you have to post them on here 

Wow 2 dogs, they'll be a handfull!
But sooo fun!

I probably won't do it, I want to have a summer of running around in pastures with Hallie...exciting huh?
Slick is meeting her potential adopter Thursday 

Yeah shouldn't be hard, you can use the turtles to aid in teaching leave it lol I know that sounds cruel. 

Guess what?
I'm looking at a puppy! Either a pound puppy or a mill puppy. Hallie's 'mill' meets all standards with food,water, and shelter and the dogs are in good shape but still... Anyways my uncle (he owns all the dogs) offered to give me a puppy either tomorrow (we're stopping by tomorrow) or a litter that's due in may..which is ideal becuase of summer break. 

By the way! How much puppy stuff have you got so far?


----------



## Equinox

Trent is born! He is! And he's a full week old!!!   And oddly enough, you're right, April sounds pretty darn near. Well, at least, not forever away! 

I'm definitely popping by the day before, but I won't know which is mine until the 7th or 8th week, because that's when Ray and Jennifer figure out their drive, energy level, and temperaments. So I will be watching the squirmy bundles of fur at a distance until they get their shots, and then maybe I'll get to hold them after their set of shots!! Still waiting on those darned pictures >.>

I don't know what my mom was thinking, just last year, a dog in the house was the last thing we could have. But my sister gets a dog, and she wants a papillon (I'm trying to steer her towards American Eskimo, just I like 'em better, but she won't listen) and my mom is all for Papillons, so that looks like our second dog. oh boy.

You're so lucky you have a pasture to run around, it stinks over here in the semi-crowded suburbs. Not like we could run around in our backyard *sighs*

Hope Slick finds her perfect home!! I can't believe nobody's snatched her up yet!

How exciting!!!! We'll BOTH have puppies! Do you think you'll be getting the May pup? Have your parents agreed? lucky you! 

lemme look through my room to see what supplies we got...
- kong
- hedgehog squeaky
- puppy nylabone
- large sized wire crate
- stainless steel bowls (2)
- rope toy
and that's it. We plan to do most of the shopping at Pet Village, where he's coming from.

Oh, and pictures are here!!








12 days old!


----------



## Hallie

The puppies!!!! Their eyes are open!!! OMG! All the cuteness!!
how old are they now?
Wowowow! Which is trent? do you know which is him yet? Omg they grow up sooooooo fast.

sorry it took me so long to reply I've been soooo busy lately. Slick got placed in a home =)! Yeah a may pup most likely. We're looking at a flat coated retriever or another beagle. Our next foster is on her way and due to be here next week. Another girl beagle mix!

Speaking of pastures, hallie is such a good girl! I can let her out to use the bathroom and she won't leave the little field near my cousins. You are making me want a puppy with your puppy stuff! 

Yeah we'll both have puppies at around the same time! We can compare growth rates and all that nerdy dog mom stuff  Well my cousins flat coated retriever is possibly pregnant meaning I'll possibly end up with a flattie mix pup in late april/early may. My mom said we could take one from that litter but she isn't feeling another beagle puppy so my cousin's dog is our only choice so hopefully she's preggo 

Well it sounds like you've got what you'll need desperatly. he might like a ball too! I can't believe you're finally getting your puppy! I think im in more shock then you are


----------



## Equinox

As of today, they are 16 DAYS OLD!! WHOO! Just 40 more days to go >.> No idea which one is Trent now, Ray and Jennifer have to do the temperament and drive test to match our family and the puppy up, so we'll only know until the 7th or 8th week. Bummer, but it makes sense. They are aLL sooo cuutee! My favorite is the pudgy one on the far right, and the puppy sleeping on top of him is looking like a black and red to me, which I love. But for all I know, they might be girls!

I just realized that the puppies don't have collars (most breeders refer to their pups as "red collar" and "blue collar", right?) and Ray told me he and his wife can tell them instantly apart from the moment they are born. 

But I think I am an OFFICIAL puppy mommy!! My first dog! (there seriously needs to be a happy dance emoticon)

And congratulations on finding Slick a home! That's so great... even better that you're getting another foster! How does fostering work, do you pay for food and the shelter pays for vet care, or do they pay for food, too? I wish I could foster too, but I'll wait for Baby Trent to get older for that.

Wow, good Hallie! Whoever says beagles aren't trainable really needs to meet Hallie, she is such a smart girl! Wonder how she'll like sharing her home with the new foster... take some pictures!

Okay, as much as I love love love Hallie, I vote for a Flat coated retriever. They are such beautiful dogs and I have never ever seen one before. Just an hour ago, I was trying to get my sister to get a Flat coated Retriever or a Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever. Does your cousin breed Flat-coated retrievers? That's so exciting for you!

Don't worry - I will definitely be all over the things that nerdy dog moms do, because I swear I am the only big time bordering on dog geek dog lover at my school. Okay, fine, I am a total dog geek now. But I blame it on the forums!

I was trying to ask my friend about what she feeds her dog, and she just said "kibble". I was like "yeah, what brand?". She blinks at me, thinks, and then says, "the dog food kind...?". >.< My friends like dogs because they think they look cute as puppies. and that's it. I have conversations like these - 
"I'm getting a puppy!!"
"OMG!!! YOU ARE?! THAT'S SO COOL!!"
"Yep! I'm so excited!"
"WHAT KIND??"
"A German shepherd!"
"oh." *insert dead fish looks* "um... cool. those are, um... big dogs."

and I _hear _conversations like these - 
"I'm getting a puppy!!"
"OMG!!! YOU ARE?! THAT'S SO COOL!!"
"Yep! I'm so excited!"
"WHAT KIND??"
"A MINI TEACUP MALTI-POO"
"OMFG THAT IS SOO CUUTE. You HAVE to invite us over! That's so exciting!!!"
"I know, right?!!!"

>.<

and shock stage is over.. now it's all excitement!! I'm jumping off of walls at my house right now!


----------



## Hallie

Aw! The chubby one on the right is my favorite too, he's so darn cute! Yeah the one on top of him does seem to have a stronger brown. Well at least you know he is there, even if you don't know which is him! It's fate =)

Wow that's impressive! When we had lab puppies I could tell them apart but only because we always had small multicolored litters. That's good that someone is paying that much attention to them! Yeah I think most breeders use the colored collar system. 

Awww!! Rememeber...PICTURES! that's the best part of being a dog mom, watching your baby grow and mature. 

Yep! It was the perfect home. A husband and wife with a 5 yr old little girl who was sooo happy to get her first dog! Well I foster through my dad who kind of runs his own little rescue. Most of the time dogs get droppped off at the bottom of my dad's driveway or are found as strays then they go off to the local university for their shots and spay (all free) then a little check up and they go back to my dad's. And finally I pick a dog I think is best suited to live here with me and my mom (parents are divorced) and benefit from a stay in the city. Then I go through potential adopters and find a home! It's fun and it helps dogs! It's a long process though 
Here's a little on the next foster- she was found attacked by a coyote with minor wounds to her ear and head and some on her neck, she's just been spayed and is 90% housetrained. She's never displayed any aggression at all, and is a sweet little timid girl! Breed guesses are open I'll post a pic of her that I took right when we picked her up at the bottom of the post. 

Seriously! Even beagle people ask me how I keep her from running off..the answer is TREATS! lol Yeah the flattie's name is happy and I've known her since she was 10 weeks old! No they don't breed actually it was an accidental breeding between her and a neighbor's golden. So I have no clue what it'll be like or look like! I can't wait! We'll know if she's pregnant witin a few weeks. 

I blame it on the forums too! They're addicting . I can't stay off them most of the time! it's okay, you can join the nerdy dog addict support group ;]. 

Wow! I don't think I could live where you do! Here people are puppy crazy no matter what type. and small dogs are big here but not that big! Is that how most of your friends reacted to you getting a puppy? My friends don't know what type of food they feed either.  I asked my english teacher what type of food he fed his cat and he said a styrofoam based food! lol 

I'm finally receding from shock stage as well! You're getting a puppy, I am too, new foster on the way, slick just got placed Soooo Much to do!! 

New foster, called 'little girl' for now:


----------



## Equinox

OMG! What a looker that dog is, I want to take her hoommmee wiithh mee~~ please? How old is she? She has such a sweet face and pretty coat! Who would abandon her? Take more pictures, I demand it!  

I am so excited for Baby Trent to come home, that's all I can think about!!! I mean, my sister and I will be watching TV and suddenly I'll jump up and go like "I get a puppy!!!!!" I can't wait to meet him and watch him grow. Wonder what he'll look like when he's an adult... wonder when his ears will stand up. gahhh.

I'll be taking pictures and videos every moment and sharing them until you get sick of 'em. Just looking through pictures of German shepherds make me realize just how quickly they grow... in just a few months, they're big, big dogs! I hope his ears stand up soon, I've seen puppies on the breeder's website that have erect ears at 6 weeks. Although I'd hate to miss the floppy eared cute puppy stage of his life 

Wow, you're family is just like a little shelter/adoption system! That sounds so great, though, helping dogs find good families. Wish I could get involved with something like that, but I don't even have time to volunteer at a shelter anymore, and fostering isn't realistic with a puppy on the way. 

Aww... a flat coat x golden retriever cross would be such a pretty dog! Not that I support that breeding, but it would be great if you get one of those pups. I hope they do spay their girl, though. Accidental breeders would never happen if she couldn't get pregnant. When can the pregnancy be confirmed?

My friends were mostly excited for me, but not as excited when my friend got her "teacup maltese". Everyone loved that, they were squealing and jumping. One of my best friends just stared and went like "why would you get a police dog?". Another friend told me "German shepherds turn on you." Makes me SO mad. But hey, I'm not getting a dog for their sake, but for me! So who cares? I've got forum friends to talk dogs with me  

Over here, every dog is either a Lab, Golden, or a teeny tiny dog of sorts. Seriously. Oh, which reminds me, the people living right across the street got an ADORABLE brown puppy with a thin curly tail. She literally bounce-hop-pounces across the driveway and front yard, it's so adorable! She's so full of energy. She's a chocolate lab x pit bull mix.

I'm getting a puppy~~~~~~~~~~ <3


----------



## Hallie

Why sure you can take her home! Warning though- she's extremely sweet and if left alone with any child she will lick them to death (there's no cure for that). She's a sweet girl! She's most likely a cross between trent and hallie! GSD/beagle is what everyone seems to think. I started a thread in pictures that has a few more pics of her. 

I bet you won't put him down once you get him! That'll be one spoiled puppy . I thought you were past the shock stage?! lol I know what you mean. Aww I can't wait to see pics when he goes through that akward shepherd ear stage. They're so cute with one ear up and one half way up! 

Trust me, I'll never get tired of little trent's pictures! I noticed the same thing when looking at pics of great dane puppies the big breeds get big...fast! Yeah that floppy eared stage is certainly the best of all! Any more pics from his litter?

Haha yeah! It gets pricey though and I can't tell you how many times me and my mom have argued over whether or not to keep or where to place a dog! It's well worth it in the end though. I know what you mean, of course fostering isn't the only way to help dogs (though certainly the funnest).

I'm with you on that, I definitely don't support breeding but i'm willing to take a free puppy instead of it getting taken to the shelter. She should've been spayed and I'm actually not sure why she wasn't already! I'm not sure I think it can be confirmed bu Xray at the begining of the 2 month. 

That's horrible! My friends are more about big dogs anyways but I have a couple that sound like yours. German Shepherds turn on you? Watch out little trent might turn on you! Hope that person got a lecture. People told me the same thing when I was considering getting an APBT. Yeah trent is for you so don't let ignorant comments get you down, you've got a puppy on the way 

Awww! she sounds so adorable!!! There's alot of labs and goldens around here too. We have a big variety of dogs. I saw 3 Borzois yesterday!! 

you Sure are


----------



## Equinox

Wow - she's a pretty girl! Hopefully, she'll be more confidant after a few happy days/weeks with you and your family. It's so sad to hear what she's been through! How do you ever foster dogs without wanting to adopt them all? I don't think I could do it! I was reading up on fostering (I was interested in fostering for the German shepherd rescue here in the future) and was told that people usually adopt the first dog they foster. LOL I'd adopt them all! Any names yet?

Hey, that's not shock, it's excitement! No way am I letting him go. I want to skip school for a week to spend time with him, but that's a no-no  Parents. They don't get it. Goodness, he's going to be such a fluffy, energetic ball of love, I can't wait! I bring toys along in the car when we take him home, and I'll sit in the back of the car with him and play the whole 1 hour drive. 

His ears are probably going to be going up and then down, then one ear up again, and down, before they finally make up their mind! I'll be taking pictures of his progress for sure. I can't wait to take him for walks and when he's old enough, take him running, and play with him!!

No pictures yet, but there should be another one any day now. Tell me when/if the pregnancy is confirmed! Those are going to be some gorgeous puppies. At least they're free and the people aren't looking to make a profit.

Oh that person got the lecture of all lectures. Turn on me. PFT. I hate how people try to tell everyone all this misinformation on breeds. Breed stereotyping is terrible and unfair. Some of the best dogs I've met were Pit bulls of sorts. That dog across the street is a love bug pup. I think pit bulls are beautiful dogs!

Borzois! I don't think I've seen many before, maybe only one or two. I love those dogs - I wish our neighborhood had more of a variety of dogs.


----------



## Hallie

Yeah she's very very very attached to me and my brother already so I'm sure a little reassurance from us will do the trick! Well Hallie was a 'foster' but it took 3 months just for her to get to where she was healthy enough to be considered adoptable! So after we had her a day the fact we were keeping her was an unspoken decided fact! I wish I could keep them all! Everytime one gets a new home I cry it's really hard. Nope no names yets! any suggestions?

Skip school for a week for trent? Wow! My parents wouldn't allow that either but when I first got Molly I missed two days due to a severe "sore throat" lol! Yes, Definitely NO WAY he's leaving you! You two will be joined at the hip...err..hindquarters. haha. I suggest a good rawhide and a kong for the car ride he may sleep though, he probably will. Cars put most puppies to sleep..well at first! 

Awww! How cute! Are you planning to start training right away as soon as he gets home? That's what I recommend and it's what I did with Hallie. Don't listen to all the jumbo about not letting them run too much until they're over a year...I had people telling me I couldn't play tug with hallie until she was a year! I'm sure you know when the appropriate time for vigorous exercise is and that's over a year but play play play while he's little. He'll benefit greatly from it and so will you! Just don't push him just let him chase you and run around. 

i bet that puppy across the street is making the wait to get Trent unbearable! They could play together! That'll give him good playing lessons and socialization. I know it's sooo unfair. We were looking at a breeder that bred her Pit Bulls for conformation and she had several therapy dogs but it would rise our insurance and the neighbors threatened all kinds of stuff and BSl is hitting here hard.


----------



## Equinox

How's Hallie taking to the new foster? Is she slowly getting used to having one more to share the attention with, or still pouting? Poor Hallie - 3 whole months  You never would have been able to tell, looking at her now, that she used to be an undersized, tiny baby beagle. You did great taking care of her! She is such a smart, pretty girl. 

A foster dog going to a new home is a very happy occassion! You should feel proud of yourself. I don't have any name suggestions - after trying to figure out a registration name for Trent, I am pooped! 

Sore throat? For me to miss school now, I had better be on my death bed! Missing school in high school is a NO WAY for me. It sucks. My mom was telling me "Why don't we wait till summer if you want to spend time with your pup?". I freaked out. Fat chance. I am getting my puppy April 18th, like it or not. I'll bring a nylabone and a kong and a squeaky toy along, maybe a treat or two just in case (though it's not recommended because he might get car sick... but a treat isn't really feeding that much, is it?). I cannot believe how unenthusiastic my sister is! She wanted to come along, but I warned her that we'll spend 1-2 hours with the breeder going over the basics of puppy care and Trent's papers and all that, and she totally decided it was too boring and she'll just wait at home. Oh well, that means I get Trent more to myself. Anyway, he is my dog... considering I'm paying for him, for the most part... ONLY 5 WEEKS and 1 DAY MORE TO GOOO!!!

I swear, my neighbors are taunting me with their little lab x pittie pup. They're always bringing her outside to play and she is just so adorable! I'll probably be having Trent play with her, but not as often as I want, since two guys live there - one guy my age who's nice, and his older brother who is SCARY. He freaks me out. And he's a jerk. 

I have no idea if having Trent is going to make our insurance go up, and I don't even want to ask! I do know that they are trying to pass a Pit Bull ban here in Oregon. I wrote an angry letter saying how unfair it is. It had better not go through.

36 more days to go~


----------



## Hallie

Well Hallie is just Hallie..she loves any dog! She just hates when other dogs eat her food and sleep in her bed with her mommy. Well for awhile the malnutrition from when she was little showed in her joints, they were swollen for about a month! Thank you  Yeah she's my baby girl!

haha yeah I know what you mean! Did you ever find a registration name for him?

I missed A TON this year! I got mono from drinking after my cousin and missed like 2 weeks . I can't say I blame your parents though! Wow! I would've freaked too I mean you've waited forever to get your puppy and you're finally about to get it and they want you to wait a few more months! Gosh even my sister would be a bit more excited than that.Well maybe your sister justs needs time to fully absorb the fact a cute cuddly puppy will be in the car with her. 

Well stay away from scary guys! haha the pup sounds adorable I guess by watching her you can get an idea of what typical puppy behavior is like. 

Good job to you for writing the letter ! We need more people like you! I don't own a pittie but my dad has 3 pit mixes and my first family dog was an Akita who is also becoming a BSL victim


----------



## Equinox

Aw, is the foster girl sharing your bed, or does she have a crate/doggy bed? Peanut sleeps in your mom's room, right? 

After a lot of polls and asking around, I finally decided on Qodiak. So he is officially Qodiak vom HausReid. I even made an account on the pedigree database website. What's Hallie's registration name? I remembered you were sending in her papers and stacking her (or at least, getting someone else to do it) a while back. 

You have a sister?! :O How old? I only thought you had a brother! But yeah, my sister glances at the pictures, declares it "cute", and then goes on her way to do whatever she does on the computer. Goodness, no enthusiasm at all. She does continue to dream about German shepherds, though xD Although in her dreams, we sometimes have 1 GSD, sometimes 5, sometimes they're long coats, sometimes they're white... she blames me because I'm always talking about them. I am very disappointed with her. She's the type of person to buy a cockapoo from a pet store because it's cute and everyone has one. Of course, I've trained her to know better xD

That pup across the street is already growing! She's starting to look more pit bully and has the sweetest face ever! She has a very nice "sit" but I don't think she's potty trained yet. Makes me even more anxious to get Trent.

Oh - and new pictures are up~~ go off to the pictures forum, or check my posts. They are soo cute!!!


----------



## Hallie

Well! BIG change in plans with the foster!! Somehow I ended up with two puppies! yep little baby 6 week old puppies that look like lab/shar pei. Some people had 8 of them in a little pen in the mud. My friend agreed to take 1 and hopefully my mom will let us take the other! I'll write more later just thought I would update you! I wish I could write more but I'm at my cousin's house and there's two adorable,needy, and sweet little puppies waiting for me in the living room


----------



## Equinox

LOL, then go attend to those adorable puppies! Take pictures if you bring one home! Are you just fostering or do you think you'll be keeping the pup? And isn't 6 weeks a bit young, though? Tell me what happens!


----------



## Hallie

sneek peek:


----------



## Hallie

Finallyback! the last coupledays have been soooo hectic! 
Yes, Peanut sleeps with my mom. The foster would sleep with me if we ever get her! 

Qodiak  I love it! How unique, I absolutely adore that name! It'll belong to the cutest puppy soon! You're right, I totally forgot.We haven't sent them out yet. We're still deciding on a name we did get her stacked though. 

Nope!I've a brother and a sister. My brother is as much in to dogs as me but he's not into the caring part of having a dog. He likes to just admire their cuteness. My sister is getting there! Yesterday she picked the 'dogz' game over mario for her Nintendo DS,it might not mean alot but it's a start! Sounds like you have her trained well. Did you use clicker training? haha lol Wow, you have her dreaming of Shepherds?! lol Well hopefully you can teach her about puppy mills and then maybe that cockapoo won't look as cute. It worked for me! I showed both my brother and sister a you tube video and they have avoided pet stores ever since! 

Awww how cute! she sounds like a handfull! I love the bully faces on puppies. Well potty training takes a little time for some pups. It took hallie about 2 months to be reliable. 

Aww! they were adorable! just to think, one of those little fluff balls is yours! Can't wait for more pics to come! 

Oh about the new puppy. I doubt we can keep her so for now she's a foster. weeks is waay to young but it was neccessary to take her. She's nice and healthy though. Her name is Kenzie (my cousin named her I liked emma better) I thought shar pei/lab but she's growing out of those wrinkles! Hallie is not fond of her at all! It really suprised me because Hallie usually loves other dogs but Kenzie is maybe too pushy and always wants to play. Oh!! Hallie's brothers and sisters were just born! I talked to the 'breeder' and he said they're mostly tricolor with one lemon and white, they share sires with hallie. 
A better pic of Kenzie


----------



## Hallie

Wow you'll be getting Trent this month right? I mean as in april? How are things going with him? you HAVE to have more pics!! they're walking about by now and playing and such . So cute ! The puppy we got ended up just being a foster, hallie hated her!


----------



## Equinox

Yep, yep, Trent is coming home in UNDER 3 WEEKS!!!!!! I'm so excited! I've only gotten one more picture *sighs*. But guess what? the breeder's S litter had 7 MALES  I had been hoping to be able to visit at 6 or 7 weeks before taking Trent home, but I looked at my schedule and I don't think I can do it. All the puppies are sooo adorable, and I have no idea which one is mine! But they sure are growing already. And my friends and sister are getting more excited for me too 

link to a picture: http://germanshepherdpets.net/puppies-litter-q.php
in the last one, they are just shy of 5 weeks <3 how cute are they?! 

Kenzie looks adorable!! you're so lucky, even if you're just fostering her. I demand pictures - I mean, you have a puppy in your house! And I haven't seen Hallie in a while. Lab puppies are actually sort of wrinkly, I think, at least they have those deep-in-thought forehead wrinkles. Or maybe that's just the lab puppies I've met xD

only 18 more days!


----------



## Hallie

under 3 weeks!!! WOW! Aw! they're freakin adorable big chubby balls of furry =) haha. so how long until you know which is trent? So are you completely ready like with supplies and everything? I'm so excited for you!! Remember PICTURES! The little puppies look so happy and content, the breeder must be taking great care of them . Adorable little things. 

Believe it she's already been placed  bittersweet moment. She was a great puppy we had her for about 2 weeks and she was just 7 weeks old and only 3 accidents in the house! How that is possible is beyond my understanding but it happened. I think we might be done with fosters until maybe late April/early May. Kenzie's parting was just emotional and sad she was so cute! but she got a great home with a Human Society volunteer and her husband.

So how have you been lately?


----------



## Equinox

Didya get to see the new puppy pictures I posted?! They're SOOOO adorable! "Only" 12 (almost 11) more days, and I really can't believe it! I'm going to have a dog  *slips back into the disbelief phase*

How's Hallie doing? I don't think I've seen a picture of the pretty girl in a while (the one with all those dogs crowding around her doesn't count!). I'm glad Kenzie found a home and not at all surprised. You gave her a great place while she was with you!

will you still be getting another pup, possibly?


----------



## Hallie

Yes they are soooo adorable!!! They're all fat and chubby little things. What butterballs! Do you know which is yours? lol I knew you would relapse into that stage right before you got him  

Haha I'll post a pic I took last week after a walk that has her little tongue hanging out! Yeah little Kenzie is happy in her new home, and hopefully we'll get to go see how she's doing. 

actually yes! I've been trying to put a deposit down or claim a beagle puppy. Hallie's mom is pregnant and I would really like to have her little brother. But the breeder won't answer and he put a gate up (we used to just go to see the dogs) so no one can get in. But he loves me and is basically my uncle so hopefully we'll get a hold of him soon.

By the way Hallie got sprayed by a skunk for the first time night before last. I'm not sure if you've ever smelled something that got sprayed good but she's absolutely repulsive now! She smells a good deal better but she's still stinking it up in here! Just her face and you only smell it if you try to kiss her or vice versa, but it took 5,000,000 baths to get her that unskunkified!

Haha pretty soon (outrageously soon) I can tell you I need to see a picture of Trent and my need will be filled!! 
Here's pretty girl


----------



## Hallie

Trent's home right!?! I bet you're busy  I haven't seen any pics though  or heard about him! How's he doing? How much does he weigh? What's his personality?!!! So many questions! . Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Huntsville

Hello puppies!
Im newbie here!
Please be patient ))


----------

